# Tristano Shawl KAL



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Tristano Shawl KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at her/his own pace. It is a very relaxed and fun atmosphere!

Tristano is a bottom-up, triangular lace shawl. It is my first KAL with a shawl using the bottom-up construction method where youll be casting on a bunch of stitches to start, getting the harder part out of the way at the beginning, and then binding off one lonely stitch at the very end. Each row decreases the number of stitches worked, with the triangle getting smaller and smaller, so the body of the shawl knits up really fast. And the cute faux cable spine is so easy too.

Tristano is designed so that it can be worked in just about any yarn weight. The shawl is knitted in either sport or fingering weight yarn to achieve the two different pattern sizes, but the size is very easy to customize. We can talk about all that sort of stuff here.

Here is a link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as a link to where the pattern may be purchased:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214391-1.html

The Tristano pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you.

*BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 59 x 27 in fingering weight

NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight  32 circulars plus needles 3 sizes larger for the cast on

YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 550-600 yards worked in fingering weight*

Please feel free to PM me if you have further questions about the pattern or the KAL. Thanks for participating!

Here are some pics of the shawl:


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Dee - I am intrigued by the center spine in this and only wish I were not in a month of 65+ hours work per week. I will have to live vicariously and jealously thru the others until I have a chance to pick up my needles again. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Yahoo! I wouldn't cheat & start last night & I can't start until this evening, now, because I am supposed to be doing pre-Christams cleaning. Haven't managed much of that yet. I am really good at putting that off & then deciding that there are some things that don't REALLY need to be done anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had pretty well decided on the Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Sport in Thirst Heather. However, I have to knit a shawl for a niece for Christmas & it has to be in acrylic. I was going to do another Catoctin but since things get so busy in these weeks leading up toward Christmas, I thought that I should do the Tristano for her. I am wondering if this Brava Sport (Eggplant) will be too dark to show off the design elements.
Any opinions?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yahoo! I wouldn't cheat & start last night & I can't start until this evening, now, because I am supposed to be doing pre-Christams cleaning. Haven't managed much of that yet. I am really good at putting that off & then deciding that there are some things that don't REALLY need to be done anyway.


Wouldn't cheat!! You crack me up! I had some extra time today and thought what the heck, why not start now? That way if people happen to see it today they can stop by and say howdy.

I like that purple. If it is photographing fairly true, I think that it would be fine. it seems to be catching the light nicely. The squishyness of the yarn should show off the border texture very well I would think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I had some extra time today and thought what the heck, why not start now? ...


Glad that you did 
I am getting "shawl withdrawal" I had to work on a sweater last night & it just wasn't giving me that fix that I needed.


> I like that purple. If it is photographing fairly true, I think that it would be fine.


In bright light, it is close but it is slightly darker really.
This will surely knit up in no time compared to the lace weight with Edwina - which has grown immensely in blocking.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In bright light, it is close but it is slightly darker really.
> This will surely knit up in no time compared to the lace weight with Edwina - which has grown immensely in blocking.


Do we get to see it soon.....pretty please!!!??? I am so excited about seeing your shawl... like overly excited like a little kid, I swear. I think it is because how I've seen your lace knitting blossom over these past months... and seeing this actual lace weight shawl (the final frontier!) is like seeing you stick the flag in Mt. Everest!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

After listening to everyone talk about their Tristano's ... I am thinking of knitting another smaller version for myself but I can't justify it...I have so many unfinished knits that it is beginning to be shameful...

What to do? What to do?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> After listening to everyone talk about their Tristano's ... I am thinking of knitting another smaller version for myself but I can't justify it...I have so many unfinished knits that it is beginning to be shameful...
> 
> What to do? What to do?


Do it! What's just one more?!?! :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ...I have so many unfinished knits that it is beginning to be shameful...
> What to do? What to do?


My mother would say, "Might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb." (the wool connection being accidental)
What's one more WIP among friends?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Do we get to see it soon.....


Tomorrow 


> I am so excited about seeing your shawl... like overly excited like a little kid, I swear. I think it is because how I've seen your lace knitting blossom over these past months... and seeing this actual lace weight shawl (the final frontier!) is like seeing you stick the flag in Mt. Everest!


Thank you very much. I have learned so much since joining with the Nanciann KAL in June. Each new shawl brought me a new challenge but your designs have led me gently through. It has also been so helpful to have the supportive community of the KALs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> After listening to everyone talk about their Tristano's ... I am thinking of knitting another smaller version for myself but I can't justify it...I have so many unfinished knits that it is beginning to be shameful...
> 
> What to do? What to do?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

P.S. You KNOW what to do!!!! Resistance is futile!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am currently at work but had to sneak over to see what is going on. I plan to go back and forth between Edwina and Tristano to give myself a little breathing space from the lace weight. I am just finishing up with chart 2 so will be at it for awhile. I will check in again when I get home from work. I also do transcribing in the evenings for a doctor so I have become a reall juggler. But I can't give up knitting some EVERY DAY.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am currently at work but had to sneak over to see what is going on. I plan to go back and forth between Edwina and Tristano to give myself a little breathing space from the lace weight. I am just finishing up with chart 2 so will be at it for awhile. I will check in again when I get home from work. I also do transcribing in the evenings for a doctor so I have become a real time juggler. But I can't give up knitting some EVERY DAY. Loved these shawls.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I have my 2nd one on the needles. I'm using the Stardust in blue just for Jane and now she thinks getting ready for Christmas is more important than knitting??? Yeah, Yeah! The Christmas tree needs put up here, too. I can't put it off with so many grandkids around.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> After listening to everyone talk about their Tristano's ... I am thinking of knitting another smaller version for myself but I can't justify it...I have so many unfinished knits that it is beginning to be shameful...
> 
> What to do? What to do?


I was just saying these very words to myself. But after purchasing my yarn just this morning, I doubt that I will be strong enough to hold off for long. With the holidays looming ahead, I expect interruptions. Dare I say that it probably won't be completed till 2014?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I was just saying these very words to myself. But after purchasing my yarn just this morning, I doubt that I will be strong enough to hold off for long. With the holidays looming ahead, I expect interruptions. Dare I say that it probably won't be completed till 2014?


It is a really quick knit. Once you get past those first 10-20 rows it keeps begging to be picked up...It almost jumps into your hands!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It is a really quick knit. Once you get past those first 10-20 rows it keeps begging to be picked up...It almost jumps into your hands!


Rosie, thanks for your encouragement - you're the best!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I'm using the Stardust in blue just for Jane...


I can't wait to see it. I WILL do one in Stardust - just a bit bit later on.


> ...and now she thinks getting ready for Christmas is more important than knitting???...


Sorry. As Ron said to Harry regarding Hermione, "She needs to sort out her priorities!" (but this time the she is me.)
I didn't make much progress today with Christmas prep though, however, after supper I WILL be knitting no matter what else gets done.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I love the Tristano shawl. I'm going to hop over to Ravelry to get the pattern. I just have a few rows left to finish on my Ruxton, and I'll be able to start. Visited Stitches East this weekend and I think I purchased the perfect yarn to go with this splendid design. Thanks Dee!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Somebody, please kick me. The "perfect" yarn I bought @ Stitches East, String Theory Charm, has 310 yds/skein. I bought 2....miscalculated or didn't write down the correct yardage I needed for Trissy. Blew it, didn't I? Dee, test knitters, what do you think?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Somebody, please kick me. The "perfect" yarn I bought @ Stitches East, String Theory Charm, has 310 yds/skein. I bought 2....miscalculated or didn't write down the correct yardage I needed for Trissy. Blew it, didn't I? Dee, test knitters, what do you think?


No not necessarily. That is sport weight? What is the actual weight in either grams or ounces? At the worst, you would have to do one less repeat of the body pattern. The range yarn used in sport weight for test knitted shawls was between 550 and about 630. So to be on the safe side, you would want to do one less repeat of the body chart. You would still have a nice sized shawl, maybe 58" wingspan... and it would take no more than 500 yards or so. So not to worry!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I was just saying these very words to myself. But after purchasing my yarn just this morning, I doubt that I will be strong enough to hold off for long. With the holidays looming ahead, I expect interruptions. Dare I say that it probably won't be completed till 2014?


Good things are worth waiting for????? :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> No not necessarily. That is sport weight? What is the weight? At the worst, you would have to do one less repeat of the body pattern. The range yarn used in sport weight for test knitted shawls was between 550 and about 630. So to be on the safe side, you would want to do one less repeat of the body chart. You would still have a nice sized shawl, maybe 58" wingspan... and it would take no more than 500 yards or so. So not to worry!


Really? Yes, it's sport, 5.5 stitches/in on U.S. 4 needles. 310yds/4oz. I'm not tall, so maybe that would be ok. Did anybody track yarn weight? I am just learning and understanding about measuring usage as you knit by weighing what remains of the skein. I worry too much, I know.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh dooooooo it. Dooooooo it. Wips are just like cleaning or ironing. They can keep they aren't going any where. 



nanciann said:


> After listening to everyone talk about their Tristano's ... I am thinking of knitting another smaller version for myself but I can't justify it...I have so many unfinished knits that it is beginning to be shameful...
> 
> What to do? What to do?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Oh dooooooo it. Dooooooo it. Wips are just like cleaning or ironing. They can keep they aren't going any where.


Now that is very true and exactly the problem...Staring at me and saying "knit me.....My turn....My turn...."


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......

Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:

1) Shalimar Yarns - Breathless, fingering yarn (2 skeins)

2) Madeline Tosh - fingering / Sock yarn (3 skeins)

3) Blue Heron -DK- Rayon Metallic yarn (2 skeins - 550 yds)

Now, Dee and All of the Test Knitters...... Which one (if any) would you think is the best one for the TRISTANO Shawl ????? I have PLENTY of yardage for all 3.........

I'm leaning towards the SHALIMAR BREATHLESS, What do you all think.... CBCarol


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......
> 
> Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:
> 
> ...


I vote for the Shalimar Breathless. It's gorgeous! :thumbup:

IMHO, I think the third one has too much of a color change in it. The blue is very beautiful, but the pink is calling...............


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......
> 
> Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:
> 
> ...


That Shalimar!!! WooHoo!! It is gorgeousl Wow. That is going to be a stunner!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My mother would say, "Might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb." (the wool connection being accidental)
> What's one more WIP among friends?


You crack me up! I have elizabrth on the neddles and now am headed to download Tristano! I am insane! Hopefully I am among friends as my WIP's are exploding out of their hiding places!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

My excuse?? My wallet doesn't yell at me quite as loud when I space expenditures. ")


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What is with this insanity thing. I have a Tristano on the needles, and it is bawling for attention. It's at the stage of almost being able to jump in my hands on its own accord. But a friend asked me to do a stole, so now I also have a wider version of Nancy Bush's Triinu on needles, too. My reasoning is that I NEEDED to see how the yarn she chose would work. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!!! LOL!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......
> 
> Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:
> 
> ...


I like the Shalimar. It looks classy...


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

CB Carol, I Love the blue! It would be no other choice for me!


I must be crazy, too! I have Ruxton about half way done, a scarf about halfway done and a small start on Edwina in lace. plus ordered yarn for Tristano and yarn for Holbrook! Now to decide which of those last 2 to start next! AKK! I do need to finish the scarf first, though, as it is a gift!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......
> 
> Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:
> 
> ...


I'm glad YOU have to make the final decision. I'd make one of each, then decide which is my favorite.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

That Shalimar Breathless is stunning!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

linzers said:


> That Shalimar Breathless is stunning!


That would be my choice. Beautiful.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> You crack me up! I have elizabrth on the neddles and now am headed to download Tristano! I am insane! Hopefully I am among friends as my WIP's are exploding out of their hiding places!


Welcome to the asylum! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm glad YOU have to make the final decision. I'd make one of each, then decide which is my favorite.


Hey, everyone.... Rosalie is Not kidding!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in. Will start this lovely shawl as soon as I finish my Edwina and decide what weight yarn I want to use for Tristano. Looking forward to reading everyone's comments as they get underway with Tristano.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Hey, everyone.... Rosalie is Not kidding!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is true! Rosalie is a lean, mean shawl knitting machine!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> Welcome to the asylum! :lol: :lol: :lol:


The inmates have taken over this asylum! Gosh, I adore all of you! Who else would enable my craziness? I went into the dreaded closet: there are at least 12 WIP. Oh, hell, going into the stash to find yarn for Tristano. Or I could swing over to Webs today to find something newer... :roll:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I cant join now as I am trying to finish knitted Christmas gifts. This shawl is definitely on my to-do list. Maybe as it gets closer to Christmas I can get started on it, for me. Love your designs. Of all the shawls I have knitted, I receive the most compliments on yours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks very similar to the colour of my Ruxton and the texture shows up fine in that. I'm not ready to start this yet but it looks perfect for adding some beads to highlight the beautiful shapes in the border.


jscaplen said:


> I had pretty well decided on the Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Sport in Thirst Heather. However, I have to knit a shawl for a niece for Christmas & it has to be in acrylic. I was going to do another Catoctin but since things get so busy in these weeks leading up toward Christmas, I thought that I should do the Tristano for her. I am wondering if this Brava Sport (Eggplant) will be too dark to show off the design elements.
> Any opinions?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh rats. I have nothing suitable in stash in fingering, though lots of lace weight. Do you think it would work in lacewqeight as it is possible to adjust the size - or would I just lose those lovely shapes.


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have written instructions or just charts? I'm not sure my knitting experience is up for this but would love to give it a try. I certainly will be the one needed HELP.

Thank you


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have written instructions or just charts? I'm not sure my knitting experience is up for this but would love to give it a try. I certainly will be the one needing HELP.

Thank you


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

jjka said:


> Do you have written instructions or just charts? I'm not sure my knitting experience is up for this but would love to give it a try. I certainly will be the one needing HELP.
> 
> Thank you


Dee has a free pattern on Ravelry called Ashton shawlette. If you download it you can see how beautifully her patterns are explained. They are written and charted and so easy to follow. She goes into great detail to make sure we can all knit her patterns.


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you, I will look it up right now!!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Should I even consider using Cascade Yarns Ultra Pima cotton for this or any other shawl? I love the color and sheen but it's not as knitting-friendly for me as wool and wool blends.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......
> 
> Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:
> 
> ...


I have used Breathless for two of Dee's shawls and I love it! So soft and it knits so beautifully. (But I think you have used it on something before, haven't you?) I love the color too.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

The pattern is downloaded and I think I have my yarn. I have a Cascade yarns called Epiphany in a lovely burned orange color. It is 60% royal alpaca-20% cashmere-20% silk. It feels so nice. I saw a sample of it knitted in the yarn shop and it shows great stitch definition and is so soft. Dee my question is whether or not it is a sport weight. I think it is. It says it is 100 grams/3.5 oz, 273 yrds/hank. 22-24 sts=4", on US 5-6 needle. As I am new to the whole yarn weight thing if it doesn't tell me I am not sure. If you could help me clarify that I would appreciate it. I am almost finished with my Ruxton and was going to use this yarn for another one but I am thinking I would like to use it for the Tristano now.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> The pattern is downloaded and I think I have my yarn. I have a Cascade yarns called Epiphany in a lovely burned orange color. It is 60% royal alpaca-20% cashmere-20% silk. It feels so nice. I saw a sample of it knitted in the yarn shop and it shows great stitch definition and is so soft. Dee my question is whether or not it is a sport weight. I think it is. It says it is 100 grams/3.5 oz, 273 yrds/hank. 22-24 sts=4", on US 5-6 needle. As I am new to the whole yarn weight thing if it doesn't tell me I am not sure. If you could help me clarify that I would appreciate it. I am almost finished with my Ruxton and was going to use this yarn for another one but I am thinking I would like to use it for the Tristano now.


I looked it up on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/cascade-yarns-epiphany and it seems to be a sport weight, although it is a considerably heavier sport weight than I used. So you may even wish to go to US 7 needle... particularly if the yarn tag says to use a 5-6, since with lace, one would definitely want to go up at least a needle size to get a nice drape. I swatched my Tristano during the design process in a similar weight alpaca and it was very pretty. And I LOVE that color! (Since my sport weight sample was a orangy color and looked rather nice (if I must say so myself!) in that color, I think you will be very happy.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> Should I even consider using Cascade Yarns Ultra Pima cotton for this or any other shawl? I love the color and sheen but it's not as knitting-friendly for me as wool and wool blends.


My concern with the cotton would be that it will not block into sharp points. Some people used the cotton yarns with my Ruxton pattern and got good results, but shawl had a straight edge with a picot bind off, so it didn't matter since there were no points to pull out.

Tristano's tip needs to be forced into a point during the blocking process and I think the cotton would fight you on that!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Dee, I will try the size 7 needle. I am so excited.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jjka said:


> Do you have written instructions or just charts? I'm not sure my knitting experience is up for this but would love to give it a try. I certainly will be the one needing HELP.
> 
> Thank you


This Tristano shawl has full written out instructions as well as the charts so you can use one or the other or both together. And as far as help, no problem--that's what KALs are all about!


----------



## mparsons (Apr 20, 2013)

I have recently purchased 2 skeins (460 yds ea) of lace weight Knit Picks Shimmer. Would this yarn work for the Tristano shawl?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm glad YOU have to make the final decision. I'd make one of each, then decide which is my favorite.


Pacific Rose -
I knew that that is what YOU'd say....... Ha-Ha, Although that is probably what will eventually happen......
IF Dee does not come up with another NEW shawl real soon - I have 2 more RUXTON's and now 3 TRISTANO's to Knit........ oh, woe is me......
1st - I've got to finish the current shal "Holden" on my needles (Christmas present for my 20 yr old grand-daughter).
2nd - Start the 'TRISTANO' - and I've decided that the 1st one will be with the SHALIMAR YARNS, BREATHLESS in ANTIQUE.........
3rd....... TAKE A DEEP BREATH & start the 2nds & 3rds of already knitted Shawls......
I'm with EVERYONE on this TRISTANO SHAWL - I'm excited to start it.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I have used Breathless for two of Dee's shawls and I love it! So soft and it knits so beautifully. (But I think you have used it on something before, haven't you?) I love the color too.


YES, susantrail, I have used the Breathless in a bright blue before.
I made my 1st RUXTON with it.......
I really LOVE working with it...... My Husband said that I 'sigh of happiness' while I'm knitting with it......
I have ordered 3 more colors of it....... and my LYS said they should all be in this week......
Thank You for remembering that I had previously used the SHALIMAR - Breathless before.......
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Hi all TRISTANO SHAWL - KAL members.......
> 
> Well I have a decision to make - Here are photos of 3 different yarns that I have to choose from:
> 
> ...


I could NEVER not vote for Shalimar Breathless!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

LindseyR said:


> Should I even consider using Cascade Yarns Ultra Pima cotton for this or any other shawl? I love the color and sheen but it's not as knitting-friendly for me as wool and wool blends.


I made the Rambling Rows baby blanket using 5 color of this beautiful cotton. I was pleased with the results, but swore to never buy it again. It killed my fingers, pressing the yarn in place to maintain gauge. For me, it just wasn't user friendly.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Christmas trees in November????? Or did I fall asleep and miss three weeks????



Pacific Rose said:


> I have my 2nd one on the needles. I'm using the
> Stardust in blue just for Jane and now she thinks getting ready for Christmas is more important than knitting??? Yeah, Yeah! The Christmas tree needs put up here, too. I can't put it off with so many grandkids around.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have started my Tristano and originally thought I was losing it as my brain hadn't wrapped itself around bottom up. I almost ripped out 397 stitches because I was looking from the top down! Finally looked at the shawl again and had to chuckle to my senior moment. My yarn is Knit Picks Wool of the Andes sport weight in the Saffron colorway. It's very close to the one Dee knit but a solid. Happy casting on everyone! Umoza


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello everyone! I have started my Tristano and originally thought I was losing it as my brain hadn't wrapped itself around bottom up. I almost ripped out 397 stitches because I was looking from the top down! Finally looked at the shawl again and had to chuckle to my senior moment. My yarn is Knit Picks Wool of the Andes sport weight in the Saffron colorway. It's very close to the one Dee knit but a solid. Happy casting on everyone! Umoza


WAY TO GO - umozobeads........... GOOD for YOU......... You've started.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just LOVE that Mad Tosh lapis! I have got to save up to get some.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, Y'all!
Well the Tristano is just sooooo beautiful, I decided to slip my toes into this pond and join everyone here for some support and encouragement on my first lace shawl. I just can't resist the mock cable spine, so even if it takes me awhile, this will be my first project just for me. Thanks in advance for allowing any skill level knitter to feel like they're welcome in your group Lynn


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Christmas trees in November????? Or did I fall asleep and miss three weeks????


Family tradition is to set up our Christmas Tree the day after Thanksgiving. The problem is that this year our home has absorbed a daughter and two granddaughters and their stuff, and all my favorite places for a Christmas Tree are full... but those girls NEED that tree!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to our asylum of lace! All accepted and no one is looking for a cure!  Umoza


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

I too have joined the group. It may be months before I get it done, but at least I have the pattern! Looking forward to following along. This is my first time to try something like this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I have started my Tristano and originally thought I was losing it as my brain hadn't wrapped itself around bottom up...


Me, too. I keep wanting to put a YO in after the garter edges & each side of the spine.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd like to try this one as well. I have done a few lace shawls but none of Dee's, although I have the Ashton pattern and one other (the name escapes me). Like a few others in this KAL it will be a while before I can start it but will follow along with everyone's comments. Thanks. Oh, I already have my yarn, was just waiting for the right project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I almost ripped out 397 stitches ...


So you are doing 2 extra reps n chart 4, I take it. I toyed with making it a bit bigger but decided to do the first one according to the original plan. My next one will be fingering weight so I will add reps for that one.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes and my hands want to add yos TOO!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza, My hands do that too. They are on auto YO! It really messes with the pattern.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never done a KAL but, after reading all the comments and feeling the excitement, I purchased the pattern. I can't start on it 'til sometime in December but, at least I can follow along.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Family tradition is to set up our Christmas Tree the day after Thanksgiving. The problem is that this year our home has absorbed a daughter and two granddaughters and their stuff, and all my favorite places for a Christmas Tree are full... but those girls NEED that tree!


Ahhh. Now I get it. Having allergies ( more than just cats) we could never have a real tree at Christmas. So I don't always " get the Christmas Spirit". Unless it is in a bottle of course with lots of bubbles..


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Hi, Y'all!
> Well the Tristano is just sooooo beautiful, I decided to slip my toes into this pond and join everyone here for some support and encouragement on my first lace shawl. I just can't resist the mock cable spine, so even if it takes me awhile, this will be my first project just for me. Thanks in advance for allowing any skill level knitter to feel like they're welcome in your group Lynn


Welcome to all y'all who are first-timers. Dee's KALs are really fun and informative. It is good to have the support of other knitters - even if you're just following along, many of your questions will be answered.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Hi, Y'all!
> Well the Tristano is just sooooo beautiful, I decided to slip my toes into this pond and join everyone here for some support and encouragement on my first lace shawl. I just can't resist the mock cable spine, so even if it takes me awhile, this will be my first project just for me. Thanks in advance for allowing any skill level knitter to feel like they're welcome in your group Lynn


Welcome Lynn!!! I'm so glad you joined us. There is no race, we'll hold your hand in cyberspace the whole time! Looking forward to being able to see your progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

paljoey46 said:


> I've never done a KAL but, after reading all the comments and feeling the excitement, I purchased the pattern. I can't start on it 'til sometime in December but, at least I can follow along.


I really enjoy the KAL experience. If you can't actually sit & knit with your friend, this is the next best thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

alwaysforyou said:


> ...I decided to ... join everyone here for some support and encouragement on my first lace shawl...


This is a great environment for someone to learn. You've got some great lace knitters & a great designer willing to help you along. I can be part of your cheering section ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> Christmas trees in November????? Or did I fall asleep and miss three weeks????


I don't put my tree up until December - usually the first week. However, I start decorating after Remembrance Day. I do a total makeover so it takes a long time.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jjka said:


> I too have joined the group. It may be months before I get it done, but at least I have the pattern! Looking forward to following along. This is my first time to try something like this.





MissMelba said:


> I'd like to try this one as well. I have done a few lace shawls but none of Dee's, although I have the Ashton pattern and one other (the name escapes me). Like a few others in this KAL it will be a while before I can start it but will follow along with everyone's comments. Thanks. Oh, I already have my yarn, was just waiting for the right project.


Welcome!! What I love about these KAL is that they have evolved over time to a cozy and relaxed atmosphere, like a meetup with a group of old friends that are always available with encouragement or just a warm hello, with every knitting question and yarn dilemma being given the proper level of relative importance (like the most important thing EVER!) that maybe we might not get from our spouses or non-knitting friends (who I'm sure think we are nuts when we lose sleep over what color yarn to use for our new project and other such earth shattering decisions).


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> Should I even consider using Cascade Yarns Ultra Pima cotton for this or any other shawl? I love the color and sheen but it's not as knitting-friendly for me as wool and wool blends.


I used the ultra Pima for Dee's Catoctin shawl and really liked it! I found it easy to work with - split just a bit but at first but as I got used to working with it, that issue went away. I loved the stitch definition and the the sheen and since the intended recipient lives in Florida, I thought the cotton would work well. The finished shawl blocked nicely and my friend loves it --- I would use the yarn again. There are some pictures of mine on my ravelry projects and in the Catoctin KAL if you want to check it out. Debi


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

This is my very first shawl! I have the stitches cast on, the prep row done and am starting the first row. I am going very slowly and marking certain things down on a piece of paper so I don't get lost.

Please say a prayer that I don't mess up because I don't know if I would be able to get myself unmessed again. I am nervous and excited at the same time.

I am using Caron Simply Soft in a color called Ocean. It is a deep blue. The yarn is so soft to the touch it is heavenly.

I have to stop now and make dinner. I also need to take a break and re-establish my courage.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> Family tradition is to set up our Christmas Tree the day after Thanksgiving. The problem is that this year our home has absorbed a daughter and two granddaughters and their stuff, and all my favorite places for a Christmas Tree are full... but those girls NEED that tree!


We do the same thing! I have to find homes for looms & great wheel to fit the trees! I am sure you will find the perfect spot for your tree!
BTW, I start my decorating this weekend. Shhhh, don't tell. Everyone thinks I am nuts!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

OmaForFour said:


> This is my very first shawl! I have the stitches cast on, the prep row done and am starting the first row. I am going very slowly and marking certain things down on a piece of paper so I don't get lost.
> 
> Please say a prayer that I don't mess up because I don't know if I would be able to get myself unmessed again. I am nervous and excited at the same time.
> 
> ...


No courage needed. We are all in this together, sitting around the fire singing khum ba yah! Seriously, eat some supper and dive in!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Ahhh. Now I get it. Having allergies ( more than just cats) we could never have a real tree at Christmas. So I don't always " get the Christmas Spirit". Unless it is in a bottle of course with lots of bubbles..


My tree is in a box upstairs. This particular artificial model is thinner than the real deal. On granddaughter suggested it would fit perfectly in front of the TV. :mrgreen:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> This is my very first shawl! I have the stitches cast on, the prep row done and am starting the first row. I am going very slowly and marking certain things down on a piece of paper so I don't get lost.
> 
> Please say a prayer that I don't mess up because I don't know if I would be able to get myself unmessed again. I am nervous and excited at the same time.
> 
> ...


I had to go real slow and carefully with the first few rows of Tristano too. You're not alone, and I knit shawls a lot, especially Dees!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I had to go real slow and carefully with the first few rows of Tristano too. You're not alone, and I knit shawls a lot, especially Dees!


Me, too. Once you get to about row 5 and have something to 'hang on to' it goes alot easier. And just remember, it gets smaller with every row!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> This is my very first shawl! I have the stitches cast on, the prep row done and am starting the first row. I am going very slowly and marking certain things down on a piece of paper so I don't get lost.
> 
> Please say a prayer that I don't mess up because I don't know if I would be able to get myself unmessed again. I am nervous and excited at the same time.
> 
> ...


Hi! I know it is hard to start this shawl, but please know that I had to cast on all those stitches about 8 times during the design/sample knitting process and knit those pesky first rows quite a few times as well. So even if the worst happens and you do mess up, well, we are all here to commiserate and say "Poor Oma!" to make you feel better! And if you don't mess up, well, you've got one up one me (which isn't hard, believe me).

You will want to steam block that shawl since it is acrylic, so when the time comes, we will ask our resident EABE (Expert Acrylic Blocker Extraordinaire) Rosalie/Pacific Rose to assist you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Me, too. Once you get to about row 5 and have something to 'hang on to' it goes alot easier. And just remember, it gets smaller with every row!


I swear that dog in your avatar looks like he is in a 1950s sci fi movie where they have the metal cap suspended over the head to do evil brain wave experiments! Was that on purpose or is he just sitting under a lamp??? That pic always cracks me up.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

OK, I'm on row 1 and already have a question! After the k2tog, there is a yo and then a purl. So the yarnover that would, before a k stitch, be done just by bringing the yarn to the front and then knit, needs to be wrapped completely around the needle before the purl?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

What a beauty. What a great idea; to get the hard part over first.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Hi, Y'all!
> Well the Tristano is just sooooo beautiful, I decided to slip my toes into this pond and join everyone here for some support and encouragement on my first lace shawl. I just can't resist the mock cable spine, so even if it takes me awhile, this will be my first project just for me. Thanks in advance for allowing any skill level knitter to feel like they're welcome in your group Lynn


I can vouch for EVERYONE in welcoming the newby to these KALS....... about 16 months ago is when I completed My 1st LACE SHAWL........ and I made 5 of them in about 4 months........ 
So Be Prepared for LOTS of HELP & ENCOURAGEMENT..... 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jjka said:


> I too have joined the group. It may be months before I get it done, but at least I have the pattern! Looking forward to following along. This is my first time to try something like this.


YEAH for You............ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I've never done a KAL but, after reading all the comments and feeling the excitement, I purchased the pattern. I can't start on it 'til sometime in December but, at least I can follow along.


paljoey46,
You'll have to let me know when you are wearing yours & going North - - and I will make sure to wear mine & head South...... We'd really have Peoples heads turning.......
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Kay I treated it like Dee's instructions for the Catoctin.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> OK, I'm on row 1 and already have a question! After the k2tog, there is a yo and then a purl. So the yarnover that would, before a k stitch, be done just by bringing the yarn to the front and then knit, needs to be wrapped completely around the needle before the purl?


Yes! You are going to see that "yo, p, yo" throughout the twiny border section. You'll get a rhythm, but at first, it feels completely wrong.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Kay I treated it like Dee's instructions for the Catoctin.


Thanks, Umoza, that is what I did.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Thanks, Umoza, that is what I did.


Like the instructions for the first yarn over on the WS row, correct?


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm joining in (if you'll have me!) But I'm going away on Friday for 2 weeks and bringing it with me. I'll report my progress when I can. Thanks!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Our tree will go up Dec. 1st. I try to do everything in synch with Advent and that is the first Sunday of Advent.

I also don't take it down til Jan 6th which is Epiphany.

I decorate our whole house - every room, even the bathrooms get something. I have all kinds of figures and stuff like snow babies, gnomes, Santas (many) and Belsnickels (many), garlands for the doorways, and a large collection of miniature village pieces etc etc. We also have an LGB train that I hope to put up somewhere this year. We have not had it up for a few years. 

Outside I am putting up garland on the railing of the deck and a live/cut tree at the bottom of the stairs which will have red bows and white lights on it. I also put large red bows on the four posts of the deck.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you all for your encouraging words! I am going to read my book for a while and then I will get back to the shawl. 

For sure I will let you know if I need help. Thanks again.

Or maybe I should do some of the spinning of yarn that I promised my granddaughter I would do for her.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Like the instructions for the first yarn over on the WS row, correct?


Yes. I always have to look these up again. Knitting help had a good video.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, I have to join this time.....but can't start 'til next week  it will be hard to leave the needles and yarn just lying there waiting.....but customer work (ie: paying people) must come first or I won't be able to afford the yarn.
My customer order is a full, warm wardrobe sewn for a tiny 3 1/2 pound lady ready to go home to the Artic next week with her mom. They live on the north shore of Baffin Island where it is impossible to purchase preemie clothing.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Debi, I looked at your Catoctin shawl knitted with the Ultra Pima cotton. It's lovely. Plus, your comments about the yarn are encouraging. Thanks. Lindsey


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Dee and fellow StevieWonders,
Thanks, for making me feel so welcome...I really appreciate the warmth and enthusiasm I feel from y'all already. Reminds me of being home for a holiday (can you tell I haven't cast on my stitches, yet???)....pressure hasn't quite hit me yet   Lynn


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Tristano Shawl KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at her/his own pace. It is a very relaxed and fun atmosphere!
> 
> Tristano is a bottom-up, triangular lace shawl. It is my first KAL with a shawl using the bottom-up construction method where youll be casting on a bunch of stitches to start, getting the harder part out of the way at the beginning, and then binding off one lonely stitch at the very end. Each row decreases the number of stitches worked, with the triangle getting smaller and smaller, so the body of the shawl knits up really fast. And the cute faux cable spine is so easy too.
> 
> ...


Hi there! I purchased the pattern today and will be picking out my yarn this weekend! I'm looking forward to joining this KAL as it sounds like a great group! This will be my first shawl so I know I will have questions but I feel secure knowing that help is not far away.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Bonbelle123 said:


> ...I'm looking forward to joining this KAL as it sounds like a great group! This will be my first shawl so I know I will have questions but I feel secure knowing that help is not far away.


It's a great experience. Have fun


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> Debi, I looked at your Catoctin shawl knitted with the Ultra Pima cotton. It's lovely. Plus, your comments about the yarn are encouraging. Thanks. Lindsey


you are welcome -- just the week after I had to go buy a 4th ball to finish the Catoctin,, she closed with no notice what so ever or I would be buying more for a few baby blanket! Enjoy. Debi


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Bless you and we will be here for a while so join when you can. Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had pretty well decided on the Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Sport in Thirst Heather. However, I have to knit a shawl for a niece for Christmas & it has to be in acrylic. I was going to do another Catoctin but since things get so busy in these weeks leading up toward Christmas, I thought that I should do the Tristano for her. I am wondering if this Brava Sport (Eggplant) will be too dark to show off the design elements.
> Any opinions?


I love that purple ... Good luck


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Hey Dee and fellow StevieWonders,
> Thanks, for making me feel so welcome...I really appreciate the warmth and enthusiasm I feel from y'all already. Reminds me of being home for a holiday (can you tell I haven't cast on my stitches, yet???)....pressure hasn't quite hit me yet   Lynn


Great bunch, feels like knitting with the aunties ... Hehe :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Welcome to our asylum of lace! All accepted and no one is looking for a cure!  Umoza


By heck....please do not medicate me!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahaha...thought you could escape me just by moving to another play ground.... Not on your nelly....hehehe


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Hahaha...thought you could escape me just by moving to another play ground.... Not on your nelly....hehehe


You are too funny!
I was over on Ravelry and saw that this crew was also in that playground! I lurk on Ravelry. I just find this site easier to navigate for me. Anyway, when I see all the familiar "faces" no matter which site I visit, it makes me feel lacey safe...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok I am in. I bought my pattern, downloaded it. I only have one shawl on needles at the moment so I think I will cast this on too. Socks don't count as projects (wips) do they?
I have 4 different colors of lace weight begging to be used. Can anyone tell me how many to cast on? I got a bit confused trying to figure it out. I have 880 yards of each color, so I have plenty of yarn. I need one in a large size. I am wide across the shoulders ( well other places too) and want one for me finally. 
23 shawls at last count in less than two years! Not one for my self! Lol


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Hi! I know it is hard to start this shawl, but please know that I had to cast on all those stitches about 8 times during the design/sample knitting process and knit those pesky first rows quite a few times as well. So even if the worst happens and you do mess up, well, we are all here to commiserate and say "Poor Oma!" to make you feel better! And if you don't mess up, well, you've got one up one me (which isn't hard, believe me).
> 
> You will want to steam block that shawl since it is acrylic, so when the time comes, we will ask our resident EABE (Expert Acrylic Blocker Extraordinaire) Rosalie/Pacific Rose to assist you.


Regarding using Acrylic: I was going to ask Rosalie this question but I am sure there are others here that have answers for me also! Which acrylic would you ladies suggest? I have been through my stash and most of my fingering yarn is variegated as I bought it to make socks. It just doesn't lend itself to the look of the shawl.(I need Dee to design a shawl using bits & pieces that I have left from all my socks!) I have some Merino lace but it is jet black! I know I am not ready for that yet!
I could spin some yarn but with Christmas fast approaching I just don't have the time and let's face it, I wanna start Tristano...NOW!
I haven't used acrylic in years so need advice.
I found out yesterday hubby is getting a $20K pay cut so thought acrylic would be a bit more cost effective for me. I have some coupons for Michaels & Joannes so am hoping that they have what I need at a reasonable price. I suppose I could order from knitpicks etc also. 
Gosh I am rambling! The pay thing was such a shock, but no one died, we won't starve and it is just another bump in the road of life!

PS: PLEASE, I do not want this question to open up the wool vs acrylic thing. 
Lynn


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok I am in. I bought my pattern, downloaded it. I only have one shawl on needles at the moment so I think I will cast this on too. Socks don't count as projects (wips) do they?
> I have 4 different colors of lace weight begging to be used. Can anyone tell me how many to cast on? I got a bit confused trying to figure it out. I have 880 yards of each color, so I have plenty of yarn. I need one in a large size. I am wide across the shoulders ( well other places too) and want one for me finally.
> 23 shawls at last count in less than two years! Not one for my self! Lol


23 shawls? You have been a busy girl! It's about time you knit one for yourself!
Heck no, socks never count as WIP in my book! I have an Elizabeth on my needles & one mitten left to knit and now I am going to cast on another shawl! 
Where can we look at all these shawls you knit? Did you post pics somewhere?
Welcome to the group!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> 23 shawls? You have been a busy girl! It's about time you knit one for yourself!
> Heck no, socks never count as WIP in my book! I have an Elizabeth on my needles & one mitten left to knit and now I am going to cast on another shawl!
> Where can we look at all these shawls you knit? Did you post pics somewhere?
> Welcome to the group!


 Look in Ravelry my screen name is Dreamfli there it has all my pics except for the last three! I think 22 out of 23 are all dees patterns.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Regarding using Acrylic: I was going to ask Rosalie this question but I am sure there are others here that have answers for me also! Which acrylic would you ladies suggest? I have been through my stash and most of my fingering yarn is variegated as I bought it to make socks. It just doesn't lend itself to the look of the shawl.(I need Dee to design a shawl using bits & pieces that I have left from all my socks!) I have some Merino lace but it is jet black! I know I am not ready for that yet!
> I could spin some yarn but with Christmas fast approaching I just don't have the time and let's face it, I wanna start Tristano...NOW!
> I haven't used acrylic in years so need advice.
> I found out yesterday hubby is getting a $20K pay cut so thought acrylic would be a bit more cost effective for me. I have some coupons for Michaels & Joannes so am hoping that they have what I need at a reasonable price. I suppose I could order from knitpicks etc also.
> ...


I bought Red Heart Shimmer to make one of my Ruxtons with. I have been on a super tight budget so I work with a lot of acrylic. Did the Ruxton with size 8 needles and it's as soft as can be. I haven't blocked it yet. That's why I haven't posted pics.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamfli said:


> Look in Ravelry my screen name is Dreamfli there it has all my pics except for the last three! I think 22 out of 23 are all dees patterns.


Thanks!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamfli said:


> I bought Red Heart Shimmer to make one of my Ruxtons with. I have been on a super tight budget so I work with a lot of acrylic. Did the Ruxton with size 8 needles and it's as soft as can be. I haven't blocked it yet. That's why I haven't posted pics.


I will check this yarn out. I was just over at Ravelry. Your shawls are incredible! I love the red ones. Red is my most favorite color ever!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> I love that purple ... Good luck


Thanks.
It's my niece's favourite colour. It feels a bit heavier than the Wool of the Andes that I used on my Ruxton, though. So I went up another needle size.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I was over on Ravelry and saw that this crew was also in that playground! I lurk on Ravelry. I just find this site easier to navigate for me.


Me, too. Actually, I don't really lurk. I use Ravelry for searches, etc., but I find that the forums take up a lot of time. KP, as you say, seems easier to navigate so although I signed onto Dee's group there, I have hardly read through anything. Just no time. Maybe after Christmas.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have used red heart with no problems. Some have used vanna's yarn. I think you should just go look and see what calls to you..


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Dreamfli said:


> Look in Ravelry my screen name is Dreamfli there it has all my pics except for the last three! I think 22 out of 23 are all dees patterns.


Just checked your Revelry page. I am IMPRESSED. Beautiful work. I am guessing Holbrook is your favorite? Yes, it is definitely time for one for you. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Just checked your Revelry page. I am IMPRESSED.


Me, too 


> I am guessing Holbrook is your favorite?...


I noticed that, as well. Now I want to do the Holbrook! I've got to stop looking.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Regarding using Acrylic: I was going to ask Rosalie this question but I am sure there are others here that have answers for me also! Which acrylic would you ladies suggest? I have been through my stash and most of my fingering yarn is variegated as I bought it to make socks. It just doesn't lend itself to the look of the shawl.(I need Dee to design a shawl using bits & pieces that I have left from all my socks!) I have some Merino lace but it is jet black! I know I am not ready for that yet!
> I could spin some yarn but with Christmas fast approaching I just don't have the time and let's face it, I wanna start Tristano...NOW!
> I haven't used acrylic in years so need advice.
> I found out yesterday hubby is getting a $20K pay cut so thought acrylic would be a bit more cost effective for me. I have some coupons for Michaels & Joannes so am hoping that they have what I need at a reasonable price. I suppose I could order from knitpicks etc also.
> ...


I tend to use acrylic when gifting to people who won't or can't reblock -- in my opinion, there is a place and purpose for all kinds of yarn in this world and no shame at all in using different yarns for different reasons. That being said, I have made some very pretty shawls with the Caron Simply soft and a #9 US needle to open up lace work when I need a quick project. I have also successfully used the baby sport yarn at Wal-Mart --- in white, it made a very pretty and classic shawl for a bride. The mint green and baby blue are very pretty too. Debi


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I noticed that, as well. Now I want to do the Holbrook! I've got to stop looking.


Holbrook is one that a lot of people like because it doesn't have a point pointing straight at their asset. (my 75 year old mom came up with that)

two of them are in acrylic. White one for my mom and the big baby blue one for my friend Susan. I soak them then stretch them on my homemade rack of pain. Then before taking them off I use my steam iron to relax them. (with a damp cloth in between of course)


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I am using Simply Soft but started on #5 needles. You say you used #9. Is my lacework effect going to be too tight? Should I start over? UGH.



roed2er said:


> I tend to use acrylic when gifting to people who won't or can't reblock -- in my opinion, there is a place and purpose for all kinds of yarn in this world and no shame at all in using different yarns for different reasons. That being said, I have made some very pretty shawls with the Caron Simply soft and a #9 US needle to open up lace work when I need a quick project. I have also successfully used the baby sport yarn at Wal-Mart --- in white, it made a very pretty and classic shawl for a bride. The mint green and baby blue are very pretty too. Debi


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> I am using Simply Soft but started on #5 needles. You say you used #9. Is my lacework effect going to be too tight? Should I start over? UGH.


I used an 8 on my Ruxton. 5 may make the fabric too dense to see the pattern, have you gotten any of the lace parts done? How does it look to you?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Holbrook is one that a lot of people like because it doesn't have a point pointing straight at their asset. (my 75 year old mom came up with that)


Sounds like something that my mother would have said


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Regarding using Acrylic: I was going to ask Rosalie this question but I am sure there are others here that have answers for me also! Which acrylic would you ladies suggest? ..... I haven't used acrylic in years so need advice.....
> PS: PLEASE, I do not want this question to open up the wool vs acrylic thing. Lynn


Hey Lynn, 
I haven't found an acrylic that wouldn't work... so far. I've used cone yarn and brand names and have found some really good deals at thrift shops and on-line. What I avoid is the near 50/50ish natural/acrylic mixes because it concerns me that the fibers will not agree on how to react to blocking.

Acrylics are the perfect fiber for prayer shawls or as gifts for people who are blocking challenged. They do need reminded to put the shawl in a securely closed pillowcase before laundering, though.

That's my 2 cents worth!!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I am only 1/2 way through Row 1. I will go to the store today and get the larger needles. I hate the thought of starting over but I am afraid I will be sorry if I don't. I am making this for my daughter for Christmas. What do you think?



Dreamfli said:


> I used an 8 on my Ruxton. 5 may make the fabric too dense to see the pattern, have you gotten any of the lace parts done? How does it look to you?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I am only 1/2 way through Row 1. I will go to the store today and get the larger needles. I hate the thought of starting over but I am afraid I will be sorry if I don't. I am making this for my daughter for Christmas. What do you think?


I do believe you would be happier with the larger needles. It will give you a prettier 'drape'. And don't forget to do your cast on with even larger needles. Re-doing is just part of the process of learning, and you will be happier with the outcome.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

So glad to hear a discussion on acrylic yarns. I would love to knit with the better more expensive yarns, but I have a huge stash of acrylic yarn and I love making shawls. I do have a problem blocking them, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I do believe you would be happier with the larger needles. It will give you a prettier 'drape'. And don't forget to do your cast on with even larger needles. Re-doing is just part of the process of learning, and you will be happier with the outcome.


Ohhhh Yes! We seem to love playing in that FROG pond! It is definitely a part of the process!!!

CAROL, There is definitely a place for both the wool and the acrylic yarns. They BOTH make beautiful lace shawls.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I bought Red Heart Shimmer to make one of my Ruxtons with. I have been on a super tight budget so I work with a lot of acrylic. Did the Ruxton with size 8 needles and it's as soft as can be. I haven't blocked it yet. That's why I haven't posted pics.


Dreamfli,
I just went in and looked at your RAVELRY sight.......
All I can say is WOW........ and you've got all of your photos in one spot......
I should get that organized..........
FANTASTIC JOB ............ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I gave in to my addiction: cheated on my pre-Christmas prep duties & finished chart 1. Usually, chart 1 is done in minutes - when you're only dealing with a couple of dozen stitches 
So the lacy point is done. I can't wait to get at those lovely leaves. Have to wait until after supper, though, gotta make up for shirking.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok I am in. I bought my pattern, downloaded it. I only have one shawl on needles at the moment so I think I will cast this on too. Socks don't count as projects (wips) do they?
> I have 4 different colors of lace weight begging to be used. Can anyone tell me how many to cast on? I got a bit confused trying to figure it out. I have 880 yards of each color, so I have plenty of yarn. I need one in a large size. I am wide across the shoulders ( well other places too) and want one for me finally.
> 23 shawls at last count in less than two years! Not one for my self! Lol


If you want to work the shawl the pattern size, then you would use the 2nd page instructions which say to cast on 333 stitches. But if you want to make the shawl larger, which you probably would in lace weight since it will work up smaller than fingering at the pattern size, then let me know about what size you want to make and we can ball park it for you.

Cat test knitted the shawl in lace weight. Her 7x size resulted in a 58 x 23 shawl. That would mean you would cast on 397 stitches. We can talk about that in more detail once you tell me how big a shawl you would like.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> PS: PLEASE, I do not want this question to open up the wool vs acrylic thing.
> Lynn


Lynn, I just want you to know that on my KALs, we would NEVER have that sort of discussion! We are all much too polite with good manners to diss anyone's choices they make about yarn or anything else. And I have to say--our Rosalie has totally changed my idea about acrylic not being suitable for lace work. I had no issue with previously except that I didn't think it could be blocked nicely enough to open up the lace or get nice points so I was wary of suggesting it, thinking the results would not be optimum. But with the method of treating it like wool during the pinning/stretching process but then steaming it to kill the acrylic rather than wet blocking like wooI l as the final step, well, the results are so spectacular, who could argue with success??

So sorry to hear about the pay cut. That is unfortunate to say the least.

Did anyone mention Caron's Simply Soft? I know I've seen that knitted up into lovely shawls.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I am using Simply Soft but started on #5 needles. You say you used #9. Is my lacework effect going to be too tight? Should I start over? UGH.


Yep, I agree, and am sorry to say, but since Simply Soft is a worsted, I would definitely go with 8 or even 9 needles. Your fabric is really going to be too stiff with no drape if you use that yarn on US5s.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I swear that dog in your avatar looks like he is in a 1950s sci fi movie where they have the metal cap suspended over the head to do evil brain wave experiments! Was that on purpose or is he just sitting under a lamp??? That pic always cracks me up.


ROTFLMAO!!! I never noticed that! Yes, that's a spotlight over my machine. Maybe those big ears are her antennae! Definitely wasn't planned. Whenever I sew, Sophie has to 'help'. She loves scraps of whatever I'm working on so I make her a pile of them for a bed and she watches everything I, and the sewing machine, do.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Regarding using Acrylic: I was going to ask Rosalie this question but I am sure there are others here that have answers for me also! Which acrylic would you ladies suggest? I have been through my stash and most of my fingering yarn is variegated as I bought it to make socks. It just doesn't lend itself to the look of the shawl.(I need Dee to design a shawl using bits & pieces that I have left from all my socks!) I have some Merino lace but it is jet black! I know I am not ready for that yet!
> I could spin some yarn but with Christmas fast approaching I just don't have the time and let's face it, I wanna start Tristano...NOW!
> I haven't used acrylic in years so need advice.
> I found out yesterday hubby is getting a $20K pay cut so thought acrylic would be a bit more cost effective for me. I have some coupons for Michaels & Joannes so am hoping that they have what I need at a reasonable price. I suppose I could order from knitpicks etc also.
> ...


I have used Caron Simply Soft worsted before and am now using KnitPicks Brava sport weight. Both seem to work up fine.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Pacific Rose said:


> Hey Lynn,
> I haven't found an acrylic that wouldn't work... so far. I've used cone yarn and brand names and have found some really good deals at thrift shops and on-line. What I avoid is the near 50/50ish natural/acrylic mixes because it concerns me that the fibers will not agree on how to react to blocking.
> 
> Acrylics are the perfect fiber for prayer shawls or as gifts for people who are blocking challenged. They do need reminded to put the shawl in a securely closed pillowcase before laundering, though.
> ...


Thanks soooo much. I didn't know about the laundering thing. I will have to write that down. I was wondering how one would block a mix. What you say makes perfect sense.
I never thought about coned yarn. I have a room full of the stuff that I weave with! Most of it is cotolin but I have a bag someone gave me that I haven't been through yet. There may be something in there.
I wanted to do this shawl for my daughter and she is not kind to clothes! If I can't find anything in my loom room I will go to the store armed with all my info and coupons!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> If you want to work the shawl the pattern size, then you would use the 2nd page instructions which say to cast on 333 stitches. But if you want to make the shawl larger, which you probably would in lace weight since it will work up smaller than fingering at the pattern size, then let me know about what size you want to make and we can ball park it for you.
> 
> Cat test knitted the shawl in lace weight. Her 7x size resulted in a 58 x 23 shawl. That would mean you would cast on 397 stitches. We can talk about that in more detail once you tell me how big a shawl you would like.


I don't know for sure, maybe I will make one with the 7x chart. I have some red someone gave me that might look beautiful in this. but it is definitely lace weight. So 32 extra for every extra repeat? Hmm maybe I will do a swatch first. Bleh! LOL


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you to EVERYONE for chiming in on the acrylic question. I have learned so much and will use all the info to make a choice. Oh no, more choices!
I can't begin to express how wonderful you all make me feel when a question is answered with so much nonjudgmental caring.
((((((Hugs))))


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I don't know for sure, maybe I will make one with the 7x chart. I have some red someone gave me that might look beautiful in this. but it is definitely lace weight. So 32 extra for every extra repeat? Hmm maybe I will do a swatch first. Bleh! LOL


Yes, 32 extra for every extra repeat. I'm going to have to tease you about the swatch... do you have any idea how many swatches I have to make to design these things!!!???? Sorry, you will get no sympathy from me, missy!!!

P.S. I love the new avatar!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thank you to EVERYONE for chiming in on the acrylic question. I have learned so much and will use all the info to make a choice. Oh no, more choices!
> I can't begin to express how wonderful you all make me feel when a question is answered with so much nonjudgmental caring.
> ((((((Hugs))))


Big hugs back at ya!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I think you are absolutely right. I bought bigger needles this afternoon and will start again tonight. Will let you all know how I make out.
Thank you for being so supportive.



Pocahontas said:


> I do believe you would be happier with the larger needles. It will give you a prettier 'drape'. And don't forget to do your cast on with even larger needles. Re-doing is just part of the process of learning, and you will be happier with the outcome.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Yes, 32 extra for every extra repeat. I'm going to have to tease you about the swatch... do you have any idea how many swatches I have to make to design these things!!!???? Sorry, you will get no sympathy from me, missy!!!
> 
> P.S. I love the new avatar!


Here is a rookie lace question: swatch? How would you swatch for lace? What part of the chart would you use? Oh, my, I was under the impression that swatching was not a "lace thing" since it was, well, so lacey!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Generally we use US 3's for lace weight, 5's for fingering, 6's for sport, 8's for worsted, but sometimes you get yarn that defies the rules and knits up too loose or too tightl OR we might want to see how a certain fiber works for lace  enter swatching.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Here is a rookie lace question: swatch? How would you swatch for lace? What part of the chart would you use? Oh, my, I was under the impression that swatching was not a "lace thing" since it was, well, so lacey!


Swatching for designing is much different than swatching to see if you like the needle size you are using for a particular yarn, for example.

In the case of someone who is working off of a pattern that is already designed, you would take really whatever section of it you like, maybe like a couple of pattern repeats, and try it with a couple of different needle sizes and then block those swatches to see which you like best. For a top down triangular shawl, you can really just start knitting the pattern since there are so few stitches to cast on. But for bottom ups, where there are so many stitches to cast on initially, you would not want to cast on hundreds of stitches and knit a few rows just to see if you liked the drape of the fabric achieved by a certain needle size.

Or if your yarn is limited, you may wish to work up a stockinette swatch and block it to see if the gauge is similar to my own as referenced on the pattern... if it is, you know that there is a good change you will use about the same amount of yarn. If you gauge is much looser, well, then you know that you will use more, just like regular, non-lace knitting.

Now for designing, well, I can have as many as 20 or more swatches, trying out different stitch patterns, design elements, cast ons, bind offs, really any small part of the pattern.... and then one has to be able to visualize the big picture while looking at a small swatch. I did more than that for Tristano if I recall. I did at least 10 swatches just for the very end of the shawl where all the stitches converge and one stitch is finally bound off. I wanted to make sure it looked pretty. Sometimes you start with an idea, and then you knit it up, and to be frank, it looks hideous!! And then you try something else, and something else, maybe that looks better in one part so you keep that and try something else. But that's my problem, not yours!! (I just took a swatch break to write this post as a matter of fact.  )


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

"But for bottom ups, where there are so many stitches to cast on initially, you would not want to cast on hundreds of stitches and knit a few rows just to see if you liked the drape of the fabric achieved by a certain needle size"

And this is exactly what i have done Dee......haste makes waste...!!
I tried it with a cotton, got a couple of rows done, think the pattern would have looked great.... But it was not a joy to do.... So i stopped.. Now using a wool silk mix, knit pix yarn.= Happiness


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> "But for bottom ups, where there are so many stitches to cast on initially, you would not want to cast on hundreds of stitches and knit a few rows just to see if you liked the drape of the fabric achieved by a certain needle size"
> 
> And this is exactly what i have done Dee......haste makes waste...!!
> I tried it with a cotton, got a couple of rows done, think the pattern would have looked great.... But it was not a joy to do.... So i stopped.. Now using a wool silk mix, knit pix yarn.= Happiness


I stand corrected... only Sharon would want to cast on hundreds of stitches!!! But I think that having faith on one's yarn, hoping it will look nice, and discovering the opposite is just one of those knitting things we deal with. You were just being optimistic.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I stand corrected... only Sharon would want to cast on hundreds of stitches!!! But I think that having faith on one's yarn, hoping it will look nice, and discovering the opposite is just one of those knitting things we deal with. You were just being optimistic.


Its true.... But for me its all about the love of knitting, i care a lot less about the finished article.... Is that too bad?... If so.... Too bad hehehe....

But really i only told you that i did that not to correct you, but just because my impetuousness gets me into trouble....


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought the size 9 US needles. I have all the sts cast on and the prep row done. I have done part of the Row 1 of the pattern and am absolutely convinced that the larger needles are the answer! That makes me SO happy to have read the info you KPers put out there that made me realize I might have a problem with the smaller needles.

I am going very slowly right now so that I don't mess up anything in the pattern. If I accomplish this I will be in 7th Heaven! It has been a long long time since I tried anything this complicated. LOL.



OmaForFour said:


> I think you are absolutely right. I bought bigger needles this afternoon and will start again tonight. Will let you all know how I make out.
> Thank you for being so supportive.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I bought the size 9 US needles. I have all the sts cast on and the prep row done. I have done part of the Row 1 of the pattern and am absolutely convinced that the larger needles are the answer! That makes me SO happy to have read the info you KPers put out there that made me realize I might have a problem with the smaller needles.
> 
> I am going very slowly right now so that I don't mess up anything in the pattern. If I accomplish this I will be in 7th Heaven! It has been a long long time since I tried anything this complicated. LOL.


I can feel your excitement, and I am excited for you. :-D


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you so much, Pocahontas!



Pocahontas said:


> I can feel your excitement, and I am excited for you. :-D


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

stevieland said:


> I stand corrected... only Sharon would want to cast on hundreds of stitches!!! But I think that having faith on one's yarn, hoping it will look nice, and discovering the opposite is just one of those knitting things we deal with. You were just being optimistic.


Thanks for the explanation. It all makes perfect sense now!

That Sharon is a Rebel! I bet she drives fast & takes chances too!
BTW, love both the shawls blowing in the warm breeze...I thought the red one was a kerchief until I read the explanation!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

OK, count me in. My first KAL & first Dee Knits. I'm excited! I'll use my stashed Madelinetosh Pashmina in Night Bloom. Do you think the variegation will obscure the design?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks for the explanation. It all makes perfect sense now!
> 
> That Sharon is a Rebel! I bet she drives fast & takes chances too!
> BTW, love both the shawls blowing in the warm breeze...I thought the red one was a kerchief until I read the explanation!


How do you know me so well??, is this a trick? Do yu know me in person some how- I try to be conservative and stuff on here ?!!! Whats gone wrong?

Thanks to every one for their encouraging words... One day i might get the perfect shawl done that I know has no mistakes.... Till than... Keep on knitting ... Cheers - sip that champagne


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> OK, count me in. My first KAL & first Dee Knits. I'm excited! I'll use my stashed Madelinetosh Pashmina in Night Bloom. Do you think the variegation will obscure the design?


This is fun, welcome. I dont know this yarn... Dee says it depends on the variegation.. ie. how much colour change there is between the darkest and lightest colours....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> This is fun, welcome. I dont know this yarn... Dee says it depends on the variegation.. ie. how much colour change there is between the darkest and lightest colours....


Just googled your yarn... I reckon you will be good to go, great colour. Its more tonal than variegated...or at least thats how it looks to me.... But i am NOT an expert... Have fun..


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> OK, count me in. My first KAL & first Dee Knits. I'm excited! I'll use my stashed Madelinetosh Pashmina in Night Bloom. Do you think the variegation will obscure the design?


I tried looking up that yarn, but the site I found the Madelinetosh Pashima didn't have Night Bloom.

The coloration I look for is either a solid, a heather or a tonal yarn. When I mean tonal, the colors could be a blue, a purple and a green in the yarn (for example), but there is no contrast between the colors. If a yarn has yellow and blue, or a baby blue, a royal blue and a navy, for example, too much contrast and the colors will dominate the shawl. The lace will be lost.

If you still are not sure about the Night Bloom, you could knit up a swatch and see how it looks. Sometimes, colors in variegated yarns will pool and it looks like patches of different colors. So much depends on the yarn.

eta: I found a picture of Night Bloom. It's gorgeous, and in the picture looks like a good tonal for a lace shawl. Of course each skein is slightly different, but from what I can tell, it would make a gorgeous shawl. (Excuse me while I drool!)


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I tried looking up that yarn, but the site I found the Madelinetosh Pashima didn't have Night Bloom.
> 
> The coloration I look for is either a solid, a heather or a tonal yarn. When I mean tonal, the colors could be a blue, a purple and a green in the yarn (for example), but there is no contrast between the colors. If a yarn has yellow and blue, or a baby blue, a royal blue and a navy, for example, too much contrast and the colors will dominate the shawl. The lace will be lost.
> 
> If you still are not sure about the Night Bloom, you could knit up a swatch and see how it looks. Sometimes, colors in variegated yarns will pool and it looks like patches of different colors. So much depends on the yarn.


It looks like a slightly tonal one to me on the page i found... Reckon she will be ok... X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Its true.... But for me its all about the love of knitting, i care a lot less about the finished article.... Is that too bad?... If so.... Too bad hehehe....
> 
> But really i only told you that i did that not to correct you, but just because my impetuousness gets me into trouble....


Well its an economical way to knit- if you regularly use the same yarn 3x before you are happy with what you knit thats 1/3 of the yarn you would otherwise have used.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> ... thats 1/3 of the yarn you would otherwise have used.


Yes, but that doesn't help us use up our stash ... assuming that's what we really want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, but that doesn't help us use up our stash ... assuming that's what we really want.


well true but do we really want to? Wouldn't mind using up some- and do I wonder what will happen to it if something unexpected hapens to me. But natually despite all the yarn I have what I want is rarely here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> well true but do we really want to? ...


It does give us a plausible excuse to buy more.


> ...But natually despite all the yarn I have what I want is rarely here.


Happens to me all of the time despite a room full of yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Happens to me all of the time despite a room full of yarn.


It happens to me all the time, too. Probably happens to most of us at one time or another.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> OK, count me in. My first KAL & first Dee Knits. I'm excited! I'll use my stashed Madelinetosh Pashmina in Night Bloom. Do you think the variegation will obscure the design?


Welcome Lindsey! Well, you certainly are starting with fabulous yarn... that is GORGEOUS!! My heart started beating faster when I saw that colorway! It is perfect... it's going to look amazing with this design. That is a lovely tonal colorway. Good taste!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee am I crazy or did you post somewhere on how to pick up missed yarn overs? I tried to do a search but could not find it. I looked on youtube and thought I had fixed my miss on my Ruxton but something is still not right so now am am frogging 3 rows. Sometimes I think I frog 1/3 of what I knit. And all for a missed yarn over.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> Dee am I crazy or did you post somewhere on how to pick up missed yarn overs? I tried to do a search but could not find it. I looked on youtube and thought I had fixed my miss on my Ruxton but something is still not right so now am am frogging 3 rows. Sometimes I think I frog 1/3 of what I knit. And all for a missed yarn over.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ive started chart 2 & I see leaves growing !!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful when you see the body pattern beginning. Definitely is different sensation knitting a shawl in reverse as it were, and to see those stitches decreasing as you go. Imagine what it is like when you get to the bind off and there aren't really hardly any stitches to bind off.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Ive started chart 2 & I see leaves growing !!!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much Nanciann!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Disaster!!! I don't know how I did it but I missed three rows in chart 1. I have to rip, rewind, and cast on again. So frustrated with myself. Well those stitches are not going to recast themselves.  Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I missed three rows in chart 1. I have to rip, rewind, and cast on again. So frustrated with myself....


Oh no! So much more "costly" on this bottom up design. I certainly feel for you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Disaster!!! I don't know how I did it but I missed three rows in chart 1. I have to rip, rewind, and cast on again. So frustrated with myself. Well those stitches are not going to recast themselves.  Umoza


NOOOOO! I know your pain! Ribbit!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. I know how you feel. I think I had to cast on twice myself. Thought I was going to be stuck forever on those first couple of rows. That's definitely the disadvantage of the bottom up shawls.

Sue


umozabeads said:


> Disaster!!! I don't know how I did it but I missed three rows in chart 1. I have to rip, rewind, and cast on again. So frustrated with myself. Well those stitches are not going to recast themselves.  Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a thought. I haven't started yet or printed the pattern off so I don't know if a particular cast on is recommended but wouldn't it be possible to put a lifeline through the cast on stitches - perhaps if you used one of those circulars with the hole for attaching the waste yarn.


britgirl said:


> Sorry about that. I know how you feel. I think I had to cast on twice myself. Thought I was going to be stuck forever on those first couple of rows. That's definitely the disadvantage of the bottom up shawls.
> 
> Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel your pain, Umoza! I'm on my second start, but I didn't get very far the first time.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I feel your pain, Umoza! I'm on my second start, but I didn't get very far the first time.


Well, i am not happy that you and Umoza had to start again, but as Dee says, at least that puts me in good company. For me it was quite a challenge knitting those long rows with no "pattern rhythm" which is what i feel after i get familiar with the flow of a design.... Does that make sense.... Feels a bit like jumping in the deep end... Tristano is getting friendlier for me now, not quite so foreign. Hope it works this time for you girls .... :-D


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Just a thought. I haven't started yet or printed the pattern off so I don't know if a particular cast on is recommended but wouldn't it be possible to put a lifeline through the cast on stitches - perhaps if you used one of those circulars with the hole for attaching the waste yarn.


Good idea :thumbup: :thumbup: might be harder to pick up from the line than cast on again..... But actually, remembering that you cat on with much larger needles....maybe not.... Good to try that!! Smart thinking girlfriend ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was exactly how I felt when I did my test knit. It really was like jumping in at the deep end, but once I got going it was much better and it was such a nice feeling as you saw the stitches decreasing, and needless to say, the bind off was nothing. By the time you get to the end you have totally forgotten all those stitches you had to cast on.

Sue
aronbartsch]Well, i am not happy that you and Umoza had to start again, but as Dee says, at least that puts me in good company. For me it was quite a challenge knitting those long rows with no "pattern rhythm" which is what i feel after i get familiar with the flow of a design.... Does that make sense.... Feels a bit like jumping in the deep end... Tristano is getting friendlier for me now, not quite so foreign. Hope it works this time for you girls .... :-D[/quote]


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Disaster!!! I don't know how I did it but I missed three rows in chart 1. I have to rip, rewind, and cast on again. So frustrated with myself. Well those stitches are not going to recast themselves.  Umoza


GGGRRRGHGGHHHHH!!!! I'm so sorry for you! As I'm sure I've said already, I had to redo that cast on quite a few times. So I know how frustrating it is... and indeed more costly on these bottom ups.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ive started chart 2 & I see leaves growing !!!


I like your new avatar!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Finally got them back on the needles. Going slower this time. Actually printed out a separate copy so I can mark it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

When I cast on, I added markers for every 25 stitches. I don't know that it helped the knitting, but it kept me sane. No one was allowed to talk to me until about the 3rd row. One glare, and they all scattered.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Yes, 32 extra for every extra repeat. I'm going to have to tease you about the swatch... do you have any idea how many swatches I have to make to design these things!!!???? Sorry, you will get no sympathy from me, missy!!!
> 
> P.S. I love the new avatar!


Well, missy did her homework! (swatch) I like it on size four needles. I cast on 427 stitches. I have 4 rows done! Then college homework called my name.

Avatar is the big GlennAllen I did for my mom!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> When I cast on, I added markers for every 25 stitches. I don't know that it helped the knitting, but it kept me sane. No one was allowed to talk to me until about the 3rd row. One glare, and they all scattered.


I put a marker after that purl stitch for the first row with yo's


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Disaster!!! I don't know how I did it but I missed three rows in chart 1. I have to rip, rewind, and cast on again. So frustrated with myself. Well those stitches are not going to recast themselves.  Umoza


You are not alone! I cast on on size 10 needles thinking I'd use 7's for the shawl. Got a few of rows into it and decided I didn't like the size 10's and 7's - too big - so ripped it all out. I had to cut off the cast on and first row because I was using 100% baby alpaca and the hairs got all twisted together and couldn't rip any further. Grrrrrrrr.... That confirmed for me the need to avoid Mohair completely, Mohair being so much worse than alpaca.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I have gotten nowhere today. I came down with conjunctivitis in both eyes and they are burning and sore even with the medication. The Dr. has me putting erythromycin ointment in twice a day. I also use over the counter drops to keep me sane in between.

I am afraid to try to knit till I can see a little better. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, I have gotten nowhere today. I came down with conjunctivitis in both eyes and they are burning and sore even with the medication. The Dr. has me putting erythromycin ointment in twice a day. I also use over the counter drops to keep me sane in between.
> 
> I am afraid to try to knit till I can see a little better. Hopefully tomorrow.


Prayers for a fast recovery! I hate conjunctivitis!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I like your new avatar!


Thanks 
I am sure that you recognize it.
I never had one before - didn't know what to put there. I think that Edwina deserves the honour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> ...I cast on 427 stitches...


That's more than the first time, isn't it?


> Avatar is the big GlennAllen I did for my mom!


I spotted that right away. Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> ...I am afraid to try to knit till I can see a little better. Hopefully tomorrow.


I sure hope that things ease up for tomorrow.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, I have gotten nowhere today. I came down with conjunctivitis in both eyes and they are burning and sore even with the medication. The Dr. has me putting erythromycin ointment in twice a day. I also use over the counter drops to keep me sane in between.
> 
> I am afraid to try to knit till I can see a little better. Hopefully tomorrow.


You take care of yourself. Tristano will be waiting for you when you are feeling better.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I like the new shawl avatars. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Prayers for a fast recovery! I hate conjunctivitis!


Ditto that. It sounds very painful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I like the new shawl avatars. They are gorgeous!!!


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> When I cast on, I added markers for every 25 stitches. I don't know that it helped the knitting, but it kept me sane. No one was allowed to talk to me until about the 3rd row. One glare, and they all scattered.


That's what I do, too. Easier to count to 300+ by 25's than one at a time...over and over! I also added markers for those blasted purl stitches. But once you start chart 4, lose the markers, they'll just mess you up...big time!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I finally conquered the fear of loosing the markers, then would forget to knit the designated stitches on the wrong side. At least that mistake is an easy fix.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Well, i am not happy that you and Umoza had to start again, but as Dee says, at least that puts me in good company. For me it was quite a challenge knitting those long rows with no "pattern rhythm" which is what i feel after i get familiar with the flow of a design.... Does that make sense.... Feels a bit like jumping in the deep end... Tristano is getting friendlier for me now, not quite so foreign. Hope it works this time for you girls .... :-D


I got six rows done tonight. The first two rows had me going for a while. Usually, by the time I've redone the same five rows on a top down shawl, I've figured out the pattern. With this one, I kept wanting to add yarn overs at the edge and the middle.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Me too EqLady. I don't know how many times I've done that. It's good exercise for the brain.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you to all for your good wishes. I just had some decaf tea and I think I will hit the sack.

God bless you all as you knit. Angels on your pillows when you do go to sleep.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hey Fellow KALers,
I just revised my "Steam-Blocking" directions and thought I'd include them here for those of you who have opted to use acrylic yarn for your Tristanos. 

STEAM-BLOCKING ACRYLIC

This process is also known as killing, but who wants to kill a shawl after working so hard on it? Steam-Blocking sounds so much better.

Use blocking mats covered by a layer or two of terry cloth towels with a smooth cotton sheet topping everything. Having a striped or plaid designed sheet it helps when pinning out the shawl.

&#8232;Wash the shawl by hand and squeeze out the excess water. It doesnt hurt to have it a bit drippy when pinning it. Measure, measure, measure when stretching and pinning the shawl. Blocking wires can also be used with good results. Get the shawl perfectly shaped, because the steam-blocking process will set it for life.&#8232;&#8232;

Set the iron on the hottest setting. Use woven tea towels or pieces of flannel and soak them thoroughly, then wring out the excess water. Leaving them a bit drippy is a good thing. Lay the tea towels double thickness over the shawl and gently set the iron on the wet tea towel... not pressing it at all. What is needed is steam, not weight. Lift the iron and place it on a new spot on the tea towel. When the iron has worked over the whole tea towel surface, soak and wring the towel again, lay it on an unsteamed area of the shawl, and repeat the process. Continue in this way until the whole shawl has been steamed. &#8232;&#8232;

Depending on the yarn and how much the shawl has been stretched, the yarn may visibly relax during the steam-blocking process. This could distort the blocking a bit, so steam-block the whole lace edge first, then work upward to the other areas of the shawl.

DO NOT PANIC! This process will leave your acrylic shawl feeling a bit stiff while it is still damp. Once the steam-blocking process is completed, the acrylic shawl can be immediately removed from the blocking restraints. To speed drying time, drape the damp shawl over a tight clothes line or other firm, clean spot. When dry, the shawl will be very soft.

A Steam-Blocked shawl can be easily laundered by machine. Too protect the shawl from being snagged, place it in a pillowcase and secure the closing with safety pins. Once laundering is completed, immediately remove the shawl and lay it flat.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for those detailed instructions, Pacific Rose. I'd been wondering why my acrylic blocking wasn't very effective. This will help me a lot!!!  Appreciatively, Lynn


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you Rosalie, I think I will try this. I would not have considered acrylic for a shawl otherwise. You are a genius. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I just revised my "Steam-Blocking" directions ...


Thank you very much, Rosalie. It's copied & filed away for future access.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have the space to block flat, so I use a wall. I finished a prayer shawl in acrylic and used my hand held steamer on full. I had to reload it a few times but it worked. I like it also because it doesn't tire me out as much as holding the iron would. Just my two cents.  Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for that info Umoza. I like the idea of using a wall. You could leave a shawl pinned there for decoration...until you wanted to wear it. Does your arm get tired while pinning out the shawl and then holding the steamer?

The first couple of times I steam-blocked, I pinned the shawl on the bed. My back was screaming by the time I finished, and continued complaining for a couple of days. Using the table has kept the complaining down to a minimum. If my back even hints of hurting, sitting in a chair puts an end to it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I too use a wall in my office. I use the garden trimmer line with electrical loops on the ends. Takes all the kneeling or bending out of it. I need to get a steamer though. Trying to steam a shawl with an iron gets tiring this way.



Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks for that info Umoza. I like the idea of using a wall. You could leave a shawl pinned there for decoration...until you wanted to wear it. Does your arm get tired while pinning out the shawl and then holding the steamer?
> 
> The first couple of times I steam-blocked, I pinned the shawl on the bed. My back was screaming by the time I finished, and continued complaining for a couple of days. Using the table has kept the complaining down to a minimum. If my back even hints of hurting, sitting in a chair puts an end to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...used my hand held steamer on full...


What brand steamer do you use? Perhaps someone can give me one for Christmas - but I have to have specific instructions or God knows what I'd end up with.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Rosalie. I've copied/pasted your directions into my word processor. It'll replace what you wrote before. 

These directions are so clear, it would be impossible to mess it up. I have lots of acylic and would like to try it one of these days. 

I also have a steamer, but the water reservoir doesn't hold a whole lot of water, so when I've used it in the past (not on blocking), I've had to refill the darn thing at least once. So, IMHO, if one wanted to use a steamer rather than a steam iron, a steamer with a large reservoir would be a must.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, I just saw on Ravelry that Dee has the Nanciann and Liz patterns on sale for $2 off for the rest of November! Yaaayyyyyyy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> ...I just saw on Ravelry that Dee has the Nanciann and Liz patterns on sale for $2 off ...


Thanks for the heads up. I have Nanciann but Liz is on my list. Heading there now. 

EDIT: I have my pattern. I notice that it uses a provisional cast on. Never did that before. Every pattern of Dee's that I've done presents me with a new challenge. I am adding so much to my knitting repertoire.
Thanks Dee


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> ...I also have a steamer, but the water reservoir doesn't hold a whole lot of water, ...if one wanted to use a steamer rather than a steam iron, a steamer with a large reservoir would be a must.


I was just checking some out online & noticed that the reservoir is quite small on some. 
Some are wand types & some are like a big spray bottle (for want of a better description.) If it indicates "horizontal use" will that make it unusable if it has to be tipped to steam something that is lying flat - as opposed to garments which might be hung?


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

alwaysforyou said:


> Thank you so much for those detailed instructions, Pacific Rose. I'd been wondering why my acrylic blocking wasn't very effective. This will help me a lot!!!  Appreciatively, Lynn


Lynn said this perfectly!
How kind of you to provide us with such wonderful instructions,
From another Lynn!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What brand steamer do you use? Perhaps someone can give me one for Christmas - but I have to have specific instructions or God knows what I'd end up with.


LOL! This sounds like my life! I take catalogs, circle pictures & write down every single detail! So much for a surprise.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...So much for a surprise.


Well, i know that I am getting "Victorian Lace Today" (because I ordered it.) At least I can anticipate Christmas Day for when I am allowed to finally enjoy it.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Hey everyone, I just saw on Ravelry that Dee has the Nanciann and Liz patterns on sale for $2 off for the rest of November! Yaaayyyyyyy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I bought my patterns, at last...thank you Dee!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have Nanciann but Liz is on my list. Heading there now.
> 
> EDIT: I have my pattern. I notice that it uses a provisional cast on. Never did that before. Every pattern of Dee's that I've done presents me with a new challenge. I am adding so much to my knitting repertoire.
> Thanks Dee


Mee tooo... One of the things i love bout Dee x


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Hey everyone, I just saw on Ravelry that Dee has the Nanciann and Liz patterns on sale for $2 off for the rest of November! Yaaayyyyyyy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I began the promotion yesterday with the Liz and Nanciann Stoles were $2 off each through November 30. But I just discovered that I cant set up a promotion with multiple patterns and a flat dollar amount off because if someone buys both patterns, it wont take $2 off each one. Anyone who purchased both patterns earlier today will get a $2 credit.

The dollar amount has now been converted to the percentage of 33% off that will give you the the closest I can get to $2 off per pattern, which is $4.02 each.

It's always something!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, I have gotten nowhere today. I came down with conjunctivitis in both eyes and they are burning and sore even with the medication. The Dr. has me putting erythromycin ointment in twice a day. I also use over the counter drops to keep me sane in between.
> 
> I am afraid to try to knit till I can see a little better. Hopefully tomorrow.


Oh no, that is really terrible. In both eyes... that is even worse. Feel better... poor Oma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Lynn said this perfectly!
> How kind of you to provide us with such wonderful instructions,
> From another Lynn!


Ditto from me!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Hey Fellow KALers,
> I just revised my "Steam-Blocking" directions and thought I'd include them here for those of you who have opted to use acrylic yarn for your Tristanos.
> 
> STEAM-BLOCKING ACRYLIC....


Rosalie, that was a fabulous tutorial. Thanks so much... I know that a ton of folks would find that very helpful. I cut and pasted it and put it in a Word document. I might have to try it myself!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, i know that I am getting "Victorian Lace Today" (because I ordered it.) At least I can anticipate Christmas Day for when I am allowed to finally enjoy it.


That is a great book! I learned so much from it. You will LOVE IT!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have Nanciann but Liz is on my list. Heading there now.
> 
> EDIT: I have my pattern. I notice that it uses a provisional cast on. Never did that before. Every pattern of Dee's that I've done presents me with a new challenge. I am adding so much to my knitting repertoire.
> Thanks Dee


Thanks for buying it Jane. I think you'll like doing that one.. the provisional cast on gives such a nice neat look. (Since I'm learning new stuff all the time, I figured I might as well share it with everyone else in my patterns!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That is a great book! I learned so much from it. You will LOVE IT!


I've already perused it. i borrowed it from the library & was going to copy a few patterns but there was so much in it that I decided that I should buy the book.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I think you'll like doing that one.. the provisional cast on gives such a nice neat look.


Well now I am in a quandary. I will have to do Elizabeth before I get to Liz & I want to do a fingering weight Tristano...


> (Since I'm learning new stuff all the time, I figured I might as well share it with everyone else in my patterns!)


... and we are so appreciative of that


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, now I'm know I'm losing it. Saw Dee had her stole patterns on sale,thought I'd add to my collection. I already had them. I'm just so far behind knitting them. Told you I was addicted.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Floundering in the lily pond, hope i get my propper frogs legs soon cause at the minute i feel about as poorly equipped to knit this as a tadpole is to jump!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...at the minute i feel about as poorly equipped to knit this as a tadpole is to jump!!


Don't be silly... it was much more difficult to knit Edwina with that cobweb yarn!
Incidentally - I notice that you are on line right now. What time is it there?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't be silly... it was much more difficult to knit Edwina with that cobweb yarn!
> Incidentally - I notice that you are on line right now. What time is it there?


12.45 sunny sunday afternoon... You??


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I think i must confess, i really love the cobweb.... The lace weight seems chunky and not elegant!! :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> 12.45 sunny sunday afternoon... You??


It's 10:52 pm - a dark Saturday night.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, i know that I am getting "Victorian Lace Today" (because I ordered it.) At least I can anticipate Christmas Day for when I am allowed to finally enjoy it.


I have not heard of this book. Christmas is not Christmas unless I get a book! I will have to check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> I think i must confess, i really love the cobweb.... The lace weight seems chunky and not elegant!! :?


Is that what you are using for the Tristano?
I am using Sport weight & it feels like I am knitting with rope.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I ordered yarn and needles from Paradise Fibers, (as if I didn't have enough of either) last week. Delivery date was supposed to be Monday but I got a nice surprise, it arrived two days early. Yay!!!. I received Cascade superwash sport in summer sky. It is very pretty. I just need a few days to finish other things before I can start. When I first looked I thought 'that can't be sport weight, it is too thick'. Well, we all know the reason for that. Just getting used to the lace weight makes all the other yarn seem so thick. Beautiful color though. This is of course for Tristano!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is that what you are using for the Tristano?
> I am using Sport weight & it feels like I am knitting with rope.


Yeah, i know what you mean.. I am using a lace weight knit pix not really sure if i lve t r not... Does not feel really fab to me....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I ordered yarn and needles from Paradise Fibers, (as if I didn't have enough of either) last week. Delivery date was supposed to be Monday but I got a nice surprise, it arrived two days early. Yay!!!. I received Cascade superwash sport in summer sky. It is very pretty. I just need a few days to finish other things before I can start. When I first looked I thought 'that can't be sport weight, it is too thick'. Well, we all know the reason for that. Just getting used to the lace weight makes all the other yarn seem so thick. Beautiful color though. This is of course for Tristano!!!


Great... Get cracking.... And the get onto Tristano... Enjoy


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> ...Cascade superwash sport in summer sky.


Just checked it out - lovely shade. 


> Just getting used to the lace weight makes all the other yarn seem so thick.


I guess that's it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...I am using a lace weight knit pix ...


Which one? I used Shimmer for my Edwina & I loved it.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Which one? I used Shimmer for my Edwina & I loved it.


Yep its the reddish shimmer.... It does give great stitch definition. We have had our son and his lovely one for a couple of days, very distracted, they have gone this morning back to Jakarta and Canada respectively - so now my knitting is a good distraction... Its great that they get on and have a big life... But gee, i miss them :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yep its the reddish shimmer....


You mean Sherry? That's what I have in line for Elizabeth.


> back to Jakarta and Canada respectively


Where in Canada?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Where in Canada?


To visit her mum and family Ottawa

What yarn are you using for Mr.T??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...What yarn are you using for Mr.T??


It's another Knit Picks yarn - Brava Sport (Eggplant). There's a picture of it on the first page of this KAL. I had to use acrylic for the intended recipient.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just finished Chart 2 & moving on to Chart 3. I can feel the momentum building - like I am coasting downhill. Some fun!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just finished Chart 2 & moving on to Chart 3. I can feel the momentum building - like I am coasting downhill. Some fun!


Yep... It is feeling better now i can concentrate... Row 9 of chart 2. Sitting in the warm feeling snoozy though... Haha.... I remember now seeing that loverly purple. Yummy.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> I think i must confess, i really love the cobweb.... The lace weight seems chunky and not elegant!! :?


I think the cobweb looks very lovely, but I still do love the regular lace weight, which is what I mainly use, particularly the merino/silk blends... and a beautifully blocked fingering weight lace shawl can look very elegant as well. I think it really depends on a variety of factors. Each to her own!!! And I certainly agree with what you all were saying, once you get used to the lighter weights, going up a weight or two seems sooooo thick in comparison!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I have had to do something I have never done before, use stitch markers for the chart repeats. I kept messing up and had to frog twice back to the cast on. So now I am going to keep placing them until I get this chart done! Geez!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Well I have had to do something I have never done before, use stitch markers for the chart repeats. I kept messing up and had to frog twice back to the cast on. So now I am going to keep placing them until I get this chart done! Geez!


I did to Umoza, bit humbling hey.... But then i learned to count to seven,!! And had some head space... X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee.. May i ask where in USA is Alexandria. VA ? Just coz I am nosey and i like to know stuff..


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee.. May i ask where in USA is Alexandria. VA ? Just coz I am nosey and i like to know stuff..


And i made the assumption it is in the USA. .. Sorry if i am wrong.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ... May i ask where in USA is Alexandria. VA ? ...


Go to 
https://maps.google.com/
& enter Alexandria, VA.
Use the minus sign on the bar at the left to draw out & get an idea of its location relative to other places that you recognize.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Go to
> https://maps.google.com/
> & enter Alexandria, VA.
> Use the minus sign on the bar at the left to draw out & get an idea of its location relative to other places that you recognize.


K thanks... In Virginia near Washington DIstrict of Columbia... Now its in my head map..x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Rosalie, that was a fabulous tutorial. Thanks so much... I know that a ton of folks would find that very helpful. I cut and pasted it and put it in a Word document. I might have to try it myself!


I've done the same thing with it.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

darowil said:


> I've done the same thing with it.


me too


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I began the promotion yesterday with the Liz and Nanciann Stoles were $2 off each through November 30. But I just discovered that I cant set up a promotion with multiple patterns and a flat dollar amount off because if someone buys both patterns, it wont take $2 off each one. Anyone who purchased both patterns earlier today will get a $2 credit.
> 
> The dollar amount has now been converted to the percentage of 33% off that will give you the the closest I can get to $2 off per pattern, which is $4.02 each.
> 
> It's always something!


Dee, thank you for the refund!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Rosalie...thanks for the tutorial. I admit I've avoided using acrylics because I wasn't sure how to do that.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee.. May i ask where in USA is Alexandria. VA ? Just coz I am nosey and i like to know stuff..


I see you already got your answer... but specifically, I live in the Mount Vernon area of Alexandria, and the land where my house sits was formerly owned by George Washington, which is sort of cool. The Mount Vernon estate was HUGE apparently!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Well I have had to do something I have never done before, use stitch markers for the chart repeats. I kept messing up and had to frog twice back to the cast on. So now I am going to keep placing them until I get this chart done! Geez!


I did the same until the last row I did, almost to the end of chart 1. Still can't figure out why I kept messing up.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Good to know I am not alone!  Umoza


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Hi, My commitment phobia is directly related to confidence issues, but I think I am ready to join in. After realizing the beautiful yarn I bought last weekend would not be enough to make a large Tristano, while finishing a baby blanket, I reallocated yarn from my stash. Did a 3 or 4 way switch between yarn and patterns, and last night took the plunge. I cast on the 333 stitches and completed the set up row. Is there any reason _not_ to use markers to separate the 16 pattern stitches for chart 1? Thanks!

(I am using "The Plucky Knitter" Primo Sport, color: Tavern on the Blue. Fabulous yarn, just hope the color is not too dark to do the gorgeous lace justice.)


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

IMHO no. I have been knitting for over 50 years and I am using them with this shawl. It's not that the pattern is difficult, it's just the newness of working from the bottom up. We humans are creatures of habit and when habit is challenged the brain naturally attempts to rebel. But don't sweat it, embrace it and enjoy. Umoza


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> IMHO no. I have been knitting for over 50 years and I am using them with this shawl. It's not that the pattern is difficult, it's just the newness of working from the bottom up. We humans are creatures of habit and when habit is challenged the brain naturally attempts to rebel. But don't sweat it, embrace it and enjoy. Umoza


Thanks. That is what I wanted to hear. Maybe it's my right brain dysfuntioning, but I seem to have trouble counting while reading new patterns. It will also help me to remember to K after each marker on the WS. So markers ready, I hope to begin chart one today. And there's that committment problem again, can't even say "I will begin now."


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, my eyes are finally better! Conjunctivitis is NO FUN!

I had my stitches cast on and the prep row done. I was working on the first row and got to the middle and found I was 2 stitches short so I guess I made an error somewhere along the line.

Now I am going to start all over again. I really hope I can do this. LOL.

First maybe a should go have a Jameson's before starting for my nerves. LOL


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I see you already got your answer... but specifically, I live in the Mount Vernon area of Alexandria, and the land where my house sits was formerly owned by George Washington, which is sort of cool. The Mount Vernon estate was HUGE apparently!


So good to be part of such a story!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, my eyes are finally better!


Good news 


> Now I am going to start all over again.


Did you try picking back through the stitches? If it's just a couple of missed YOs, it might be easy to fix.


> First maybe a should go have a Jameson's before starting for my nerves. LOL


Isn't that written there in the instructions, in fine print on the bottom of one of the pages?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Ok, so now a dumb question, please. I am getting confused, maybe this is not what I should be doing right now....I am on the 1st row of chart one. Each repeat of the pattern ends with a purl stitch, & the next stitch is the first of the pattern repeat is yo, ssk...so it's p yo ssk..My yarn is in the front after the purl, do I wrap the right needle with the working yarn (move yarn to back between the needles and then around again to end in the back? before slipping the next 2 stitches tog?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linzers said:


> Ok, so now a dumb question, please. I am getting confused, maybe this is not what I should be doing right now....I am on the 1st row of chart one. Each repeat of the pattern ends with a purl stitch, & the next stitch is the first of the pattern repeat is yo, ssk...so it's p yo ssk..My yarn is in the front after the purl, do I wrap the right needle with the working yarn (move yarn to back between the needles and then around again to end in the back? before slipping the next 2 stitches tog?


Yep it kinda feels like you are wrapping the yo twice, and you do have to be a bit careful on the returning purl row cause the stitch sits a bit funny, but that how I do it....seems ok... Seems to look right. Trat from your eg. That you are a throw knitter, not european, cause if you do knit continentally, i may be completely off track... :-(

Hope this helps...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yep it kinda feels like you are wrapping the yo twice, and you do have to be a bit careful on the returning purl row cause the stitch sits a bit funny, but that how I do it....seems ok... Seems to look right. Trat from your eg. That you are a throw knitter, not european, cause if you do knit continentally, i may be completely off track... :-(
> 
> Hope this helps...


 i am not an expert by any means....


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Sharon. ...wish it were different but yes, I am a thrower. It seems a little weird but this is what I will do, unless someone else pipes in and tells me otherwise. It's 6 p.m. here...should I be saying Good Morning to you?


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

About the Jameson's - I didn't see it in the fine print but it seems to have helped. I did a better job this time.

BUT I should have had a 2nd one before I started the 2nd half of the row. I had to back up on that one because of a wrong count at the end. LOL. I am encouraged though because it is getting easier I think.

Since this is my first shawl and I am not really an intermediate knitter, I know I will have to struggle a bit but that is a good learning process in and of itself. I have never tried starting out on something really simple at the beginning - not with spinning or quilting either. I jump in with both feet - LOL.



jscaplen said:


> Isn't that written there in the instructions, in fine print on the bottom of one of the pages?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Ok, so now a dumb question, please. I am getting confused, maybe this is not what I should be doing right now....I am on the 1st row of chart one. Each repeat of the pattern ends with a purl stitch, & the next stitch is the first of the pattern repeat is yo, ssk...so it's p yo ssk..My yarn is in the front after the purl, do I wrap the right needle with the working yarn (move yarn to back between the needles and then around again to end in the back? before slipping the next 2 stitches tog?


So on the pattern, where you have _ssk yo p1 yo ssk_ you would work the first yarn over by bringing the yarn to the front of the work, up over the needle, then back under the needle in preparation for the next stitch which is a purl (which forms a bit more than 1 turn around the needle and can be a big yarnover if you dont make sure to snug it very well before working that purl stitch. (this is how you always do a yo between a knit and purl stitch, with ssk being considered a knit stitch since it is a knitted decrease)

But with the second yarn over, after working the purl stitch the yarn is already in front of the work so then you just keep it there and ssk that final stitch of the five. This makes a yarn over with a bit less than a full turn around the needle, so I make sure to leave it loose when working the next stitch so it doesn't look all teeny and weird. (this is how you always do a yo between a purl and a knit stitch, with ssk being considered a knit stitch since it is a knitted decrease)

If you find that the first yarn over is noticeably bigger than the second one, just tug on on the smaller one to make it bitter, since that evens them both out and by making the larger one smaller. Or you can work the larger one through the back loop on the WS, but I dont bother I would probably forget anyways!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Thanks, Sharon. ...wish it were different but yes, I am a thrower. It seems a little weird but this is what I will do, unless someone else pipes in and tells me otherwise. It's 6 p.m. here...should I be saying Good Morning to you?


There is nothing wrong with being a thrower!! I am a thrower! So are most of my test knitters! Throwers be proud!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeppers!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I am a failure! I can't do this! I cannot get it to come out right at the end of the first row of pattern. I have tried three times. Now I will have to start over again.

I have tried printing out that part of the pattern separately to follow it and even then I somehow have screwed up. The stitches don't seem complicated. I just don't know what I am doing that I keep making a mistake. I keep coming up with 11 or 12 stitches before the end instead of 9. I am totally frustrated.

It is such a mess now that I will have to cast on again. It is not worth the time to back up by picking out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you remembered to do the three stitches for the spine?

Sue


OmaForFour said:


> I am a failure! I can't do this! I cannot get it to come out right at the end of the first row of pattern. I have tried three times. Now I will have to start over again.
> 
> I have tried printing out that part of the pattern separately to follow it and even then I somehow have screwed up. The stitches don't seem complicated. I just don't know what I am doing that I keep making a mistake. I keep coming up with 11 or 12 stitches before the end instead of 9. I am totally frustrated.
> 
> It is such a mess now that I will have to cast on again. It is not worth the time to back up by picking out.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> So on the pattern, where you have _ssk yo p1 yo ssk_ you would work the first yarn over by bringing the yarn to the front of the work, up over the needle, then back under the needle in preparation for the next stitch which is a purl (which forms a bit more than 1 turn around the needle and can be a big yarnover if you dont make sure to snug it very well before working that purl stitch. (this is how you always do a yo between a knit and purl stitch, with ssk being considered a knit stitch since it is a knitted decrease)
> 
> But with the second yarn over, after working the purl stitch the yarn is already in front of the work so then you just keep it there and ssk that final stitch of the five. This makes a yarn over with a bit less than a full turn around the needle, so I make sure to leave it loose when working the next stitch so it doesn't look all teeny and weird. (this is how you always do a yo between a purl and a knit stitch, with ssk being considered a knit stitch since it is a knitted decrease)
> 
> If you find that the first yarn over is noticeably bigger than the second one, just tug on on the smaller one to make it bitter, since that evens them both out and by making the larger one smaller. Or you can work the larger one through the back loop on the WS, but I dont bother I would probably forget anyways!


Thanks, Dee. This is certainly not TV knitting...not yet anyway.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hang in there you can do this! You are not alone. Several of us 'seasoned' lace knitters have had to slow down and repeat the beginning of this shawl. If you look back a bit in the thread you will see that the designer Dee had to recast this EIGHT TIMES! So don't give up, just relax and know that you are among friends. Umoza


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> There is nothing wrong with being a thrower!! I am a thrower! So are most of my test knitters! Throwers be proud!!


I'm a thrower, too, and proud of it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> ...I keep coming up with 11 or 12 stitches before the end instead of 9...


It would only account for one stitch ... but are you putting a YO in after the 2 garter stitches at the start?
I kept wanting to do that.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you Umoza. I am trying again. I just cast on the stitches again.



umozabeads said:


> Hang in there you can do this! You are not alone. Several of us 'seasoned' lace knitters have had to slow down and repeat the beginning of this shawl. If you look back a bit in the thread you will see that the designer Dee had to recast this EIGHT TIMES! So don't give up, just relax and know that you are among friends. Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I am a failure! I can't do this! I cannot get it to come out right at the end of the first row of pattern. I have tried three times. Now I will have to start over again.
> 
> I have tried printing out that part of the pattern separately to follow it and even then I somehow have screwed up. The stitches don't seem complicated. I just don't know what I am doing that I keep making a mistake. I keep coming up with 11 or 12 stitches before the end instead of 9. I am totally frustrated.
> 
> It is such a mess now that I will have to cast on again. It is not worth the time to back up by picking out.


You are not a failure! Most of us have had to start over on this one. First, be sure that you cast on the right number of stitches and have placed markers in the correct places. Now, on your first pattern row, knit the two edge stitches and slip the marker. Now, knit the first nine stitches and place another marker. For the section you repeat, I took a colored marker and outlined that section, just to make it easier to follow. Each time you knit that 16 stitch section, place a marker, being sure to read each section before you go on. Repeat the center section until there are nine stitches left before the center three stitches. Do those stitches, then begin again at the far right side of the pattern.

If you read each pattern repeat before you knit another, you will catch any errors right away. Plus, doing it this way is more deliberate - it should slow you down enough that you get it. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you! I will try this way. This sounds like it will keep me on track.
I am so tired now of counting that I think I will put it aside for a while. I will let you know how it works out tomorrow.
BTW, your avatar kitties are beautiful!



EqLady said:


> You are not a failure! Most of us have had to start over on this one. First, be sure that you cast on the right number of stitches and have placed markers in the correct places. Now, on your first pattern row, knit the two edge stitches and slip the marker. Now, knit the first nine stitches and place another marker. For the section you repeat, I took a colored marker and outlined that section, just to make it easier to follow. Each time you knit that 16 stitch section, place a marker, being sure to read each section before you go on. Repeat the center section until there are nine stitches left before the center three stitches. Do those stitches, then begin again at the far right side of the pattern.
> 
> If you read each pattern repeat before you knit another, you will catch any errors right away. Plus, doing it this way is more deliberate - it should slow you down enough that you get it. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

No, I am not doing that. I must be skipping over something inside the pattern area. Thanks for the suggestion though.



jscaplen said:


> It would only account for one stitch ... but are you putting a YO in after the 2 garter stitches at the start?
> I kept wanting to do that.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> You are not a failure! Most of us have had to start over on this one. First, be sure that you cast on the right number of stitches and have placed markers in the correct places. Now, on your first pattern row, knit the two edge stitches and slip the marker. Now, knit the first nine stitches and place another marker. For the section you repeat, I took a colored marker and outlined that section, just to make it easier to follow. Each time you knit that 16 stitch section, place a marker, being sure to read each section before you go on. Repeat the center section until there are nine stitches left before the center three stitches. Do those stitches, then begin again at the far right side of the pattern.
> 
> If you read each pattern repeat before you knit another, you will catch any errors right away. Plus, doing it this way is more deliberate - it should slow you down enough that you get it. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Kay, your approach is right on. The only way to proceed IMHO, is to be slow and quite methodical. I too had problems with the first few rows. I think just about everyone has.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. I will let you know tomorrow how I make out with this. Its 11:30 so I think I will go to bed now.
Angels on your pillow.



CathyAnn said:


> Kay, your approach is right on. The only way to proceed IMHO, is to be slow and quite methodical. I too had problems with the first few rows. I think just about everyone has.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Thanks. I will let you know tomorrow how I make out with this. Its 11:30 so I think I will go to bed now.
> Angels on your pillow.


Have you tried working a few repeats of the pattern as a trial run- practice on less stitches. As I haven't started this I can't say how many to do, but both unshaded sections with maybe 4 repeats and the middle stitches (whether this number works out with the pattern I don't know I guessing but I'm sure Dee or one of those got past this point could tell you. Maybe 6 repeats as you will be losing sttiches as you go. You want enough repeats to feel confident about what you are doing but not so many that you wonder why you don't start on the real one.
Hope you slet well and didn't dream about Tristano or frogs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Thank you! I will try this way. This sounds like it will keep me on track.
> I am so tired now of counting that I think I will put it aside for a while. I will let you know how it works out tomorrow.
> BTW, your avatar kitties are beautiful!


I'm so sorry you are having such problems. I really can't add any better advice than Eqlady gave you, so you are in good hands there.

But I will add that after I designed the shawl, and started knitting the orange sample, I had a heck of a time for the first few attempts. And then a few weeks later, when I knitted the grey sample, you would think it would have been a breeze, right? Well, NOT! I am not embarrassed to say that for some unfathomable reason, the second one gave me a fit too at first! These bottom ups are just confusing at the beginning, because you haven't had time to get into the rhythm of the stitches, and there is so little to see at first it is hard to read the knitting. But it does get a ton easier within about 10 rows, and then it gets really easy to see when your stitches are lining up since those purls that separate all the curly cue repeats act like their own markers.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will keep trying. Everyone has been so supportive. I recast the stitches and did the prep row last night. I will work on the first row later today using Eqlady's suggestions. I WILL conquer this. LOL.



stevieland said:


> I'm so sorry you are having such problems. I really can't add any better advice than Eqlady gave you, so you are in good hands there.
> 
> But I will add that after I designed the shawl, and started knitting the orange sample, I had a heck of a time for the first few attempts. And then a few weeks later, when I knitted the grey sample, you would think it would have been a breeze, right? Well, NOT! I am not embarrassed to say that for some unfathomable reason, the second one gave me a fit too at first! These bottom ups are just confusing at the beginning, because you haven't had time to get into the rhythm of the stitches, and there is so little to see at first it is hard to read the knitting. But it does get a ton easier within about 10 rows, and then it gets really easy to see when your stitches are lining up since those purls that separate all the curly cue repeats act like their own markers.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

OmaForFour said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will keep trying. Everyone has been so supportive. I recast the stitches and did the prep row last night. I will work on the first row later today using Eqlady's suggestions. I WILL conquer this. LOL.


You go girl! I know you can do it! Of course, I haven't even started yet but I am learning from everyone else's trials! 
I am headed out in the pouring rain to find yarn. Wish me luck!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks LynnHelen!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I went to AC Moore. I ended up with Caron Simply Soft in sport weight. It is really soft. I would like to gift this shawl so the yarn serves a double purpose: washable & budget friendly! It only cost me $8.00! They also had a bargain bin with $1.00 a skein yarns. Most were heavy worsted. They had a beautiful red, my favorite color, but it was too thick. It amazes me that labeling is so different on yarns. One brand says Worsted and it looks like chunky, yet another says worsted and it looks like sock yarn! 
I picked up a sparkly yellow yarn in bargain bin. I got 600 yds for $3.00. I may try a shawl out of this just for kicks! 
All in all I did well.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

You did VERY well! I am working with Caron Simply Soft also in a very deep rich blue color called Ocean. Very appropriate since I live very near the sea.



Lynnhelen said:


> I went to AC Moore. I ended up with Caron Simply Soft in sport weight. It is really soft. I would like to gift this shawl so the yarn serves a double purpose: washable & budget friendly! It only cost me $8.00! They also had a bargain bin with $1.00 a skein yarns. Most were heavy worsted. They had a beautiful red, my favorite color, but it was too thick. It amazes me that labeling is so different on yarns. One brand says Worsted and it looks like chunky, yet another says worsted and it looks like sock yarn!
> I picked up a sparkly yellow yarn in bargain bin. I got 600 yds for $3.00. I may try a shawl out of this just for kicks!
> All in all I did well.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

OmaForFour said:


> You did VERY well! I am working with Caron Simply Soft also in a very deep rich blue color called Ocean. Very appropriate since I live very near the sea.


The color I bought is a bluish/green. It is called Capri. 
I love the ocean in Maine. We used to go to Parsons Beach several times a year. We haven't been in ages. I miss the water. I was brought up on a lake. I live with woods around most of me. Now that the leaves are gone I can see the neighbors! I do love nature. It hides my house from the world most of the year!
What a lucky gal you are. I know the sea would inspire creativity in me.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will keep trying. Everyone has been so supportive. I recast the stitches and did the prep row last night. I will work on the first row later today using Eqlady's suggestions. I WILL conquer this. LOL.


Don't give up. When I cast on the stitches, I put a marker for every 25 stitches. Then on that first row, I had to do be extremely deliberate, using stitch markers, and even repeated out loud every stitch I worked. When I FINALLY came out with the right amount of stitches, you should have heard my cheer. You can do it!!!

This is the hardest part of the whole shawl. Once this row is done, everything gets easier.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Way to go!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Happy Dance!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


After all that, you are now on the downhill slope! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Yay! You did it, you did it you did it...can you hear me singing this? I'm dancing for you too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Your all doing so well, well done. Its a beautiful warm sunrise here today, I was out watering my garden just lovely.... Sorry not knitting!! I will get some done today. Coming easier now..... Think I will do another larger one .... I dislike the half skeins of good yarn I am left with making the regular size...guess I could also buy one me skein and make 2regular sized ones... Might get bored with the same colour... Oh first world issues huh!!! So very grateful for my life and lifestyle, thanks for enhancing it every one X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Never once did you look to me like a non finisher.... :lol: :lol: :lol: cheering!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

OmahForFour..
I treat every repeat like row in itself, and try to remember to breathe after each one.... Seriously at the beginning, and i mean for most of chart one I had so many stitch markers it was more decorated than the christmas tree, keep on keeping on... But only if you enjoy the challenge... I kinda want to do it again -cant have been as hard as it seemed!!.. Right??


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Clear sailing from here on out...Have fun...


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the same problem (insanity). Just finished the Nanciann and still have Liz on the needles. Liz is taking a longer time than anticipated because I decided to try using beads. Really did not mean to buy the Tristano, but found some yarn I want to try. Oh well, Liz can just share my time. The Tristano is beautiful. So what if the ironing is still waiting.



Pacific Rose said:


> What is with this insanity thing. I have a Tristano on the needles, and it is bawling for attention. It's at the stage of almost being able to jump in my hands on its own accord. But a friend asked me to do a stole, so now I also have a wider version of Nancy Bush's Triinu on needles, too. My reasoning is that I NEEDED to see how the yarn she chose would work. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!!! LOL!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FOR YOU.............
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's fantastic. You!re really making progress now. Clear sailing from now on.

Sue


umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You know I forgot that I still have the Holbrook. Nanciann, Liz, and Catoctin on the needles! I have got to get moving! So many shawls, so little time.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks I was getting a little worried that this would be the project that beat me!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza,
I don't know how you do it. If I have more than one knitting project going at a time, I feel like I'm neglecting all but the one I'm working on. 

Now that you have the hardest part of Tristano finished, the rest will go a lot faster than you might think. Then your Nanciann Liz, and Catoctin will all cheer... and beg for your attention.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! How do you do it? There is no way I could work on so many at the same time. I would be so thoroughly confused.

Sue


umozabeads said:


> You know I forgot that I still have the Holbrook. Nanciann, Liz, and Catoctin on the needles! I have got to get moving! So many shawls, so little time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Woo Hoo!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Thanks I was getting a little worried that this would be the project that beat me!


You were the only one! We knew you could do it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I am truly blessed. I live within a couple minutes walk of the ocean and am on the border of Acadia National Park. I have 4 acres and the deer (does, bucks & fawns) visit me all the time. Also racoons and red foxes.
I will look up the Capri color to see it. Have fun.
I am at the point whereby I am doing the first row and putting markers in as suggested to me earlier. So far so good.



Lynnhelen said:


> The color I bought is a bluish/green. It is called Capri.
> I love the ocean in Maine. We used to go to Parsons Beach several times a year. We haven't been in ages. I miss the water. I was brought up on a lake. I live with woods around most of me. Now that the leaves are gone I can see the neighbors! I do love nature. It hides my house from the world most of the year!
> What a lucky gal you are. I know the sea would inspire creativity in me.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS umozabeads!!!!!! That is wonderful! I am making progress even though it is slow.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I am truly blessed. I live within a couple minutes walk of the ocean and am on the border of Acadia National Park. I have 4 acres and the deer (does, bucks & fawns) visit me all the time. Also racoons and red foxes.
> I will look up the Capri color to see it. Have fun.
> I am at the point whereby I am doing the first row and putting markers in as suggested to me earlier. So far so good.


Wow, what a wonderful place to live. That must be amazing to interact with all that wildlife. I get such a kick out of watching/feeling squirrels and birds in my back yard, since I get a great outside view where I do most of my designing and computer work. Your property sounds like heaven!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

It most definitely is. I also have 4 large birdfeeders and a suet feeder to accommodate all the species we get here. Also both red and gray squirrels.



stevieland said:


> Wow, what a wonderful place to live. That must be amazing to interact with all that wildlife. I get such a kick out of watching/feeling squirrels and birds in my back yard, since I get a great outside view where I do most of my designing and computer work. Your property sounds like heaven!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

To all of you who have been encouraging me and giving me hints and tips, I am making progress. I FINALLY got Row 1 to come out right. Row 2 will be a cinch from what I see of it.

It may sound like a big nothing to most of you but it is a big goal reached for me. 

I didn't have a lot of time today to work on it as I spent most of the afternoon travelling with my husband to the cardiologist. He is doing well.

Tomorrow I should have more time to get really going on this shawl.

Thank you all so much for getting me to stay with it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Yay!!! 

Congratulations on conquering Row 1 AND for your husband doing well, too. You have good news all the way around!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally found time to cast on my Tristano. Now on to the set up row. I am going to take it nice and slow and use markers like some of you are suggesting to keep the frogging down to a minimum I hope. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto! For both reports. Every single one of us has gone through this. You should have seen us with the first of Dee's designs the Ashton! Oh we cried, and supported each other so much. You will be just fine, just take it slow and realize someone will always be here to help.  Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Ditto! For both reports. Every single one of us has gone through this. You should have seen us with the first of Dee's designs the Ashton! Oh we cried, and supported each other so much. You will be just fine, just take it slow and realize someone will always be here to help.  Umoza


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! I DID IT! I FINISHED CHART 1! Yay!


Congrats! Give yourself a big hug. I cannot report any progress at all. I had no opportunity to knit today and tomorrow is not looking much better. I'm needing to gear up for Thanksgiving. Picking up my daughter, SIL, and grandson at the airport next Tuesday 7am (red eye from San Francisco), and want to get some of the work out of the way b/f. I have always loved this time of year, and have learned to pace myself with the work. Truth be told, I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have just finished the first repeat of chart 4 - down to 185 stitches.
I am thinking that the fabric is too coarse - that it isn't going to drape very well. I can just imagine getting to the end, deciding that I should have done it on larger needles & then ripping the whole thing out.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have just finished the first repeat of chart 4 - down to 185 stitches.
> I am thinking that the fabric is too coarse - that it isn't going to drape very well. I can just imagine getting to the end, deciding that I should have done it on larger needles & then ripping the whole thing out.


 :shock: what ya gunna do girl? I think mine is not really lace like either... Maybe i will use this one as a kerchief type scarf.... .? Dont make a rash decision....


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have just finished the first repeat of chart 4 - down to 185 stitches.
> I am thinking that the fabric is too coarse - that it isn't going to drape very well. I can just imagine getting to the end, deciding that I should have done it on larger needles & then ripping the whole thing out.


Is it possible that it will soften and drape better after being soaked and blocked? Ripping a shawl out when so far along and starting over with different yarn is a big pain, but I've done it - on the Holbrook, and was glad. Maybe you'd be glad in the long run too.....


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the opposite problem. My stitches were looking a little too lacy. I went down to a size 5 needle and now everything looks good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Is it possible that it will soften and drape better after being soaked and blocked?...


It is acrylic. I am thinking that it might be less likely to relax than wool. Is that so?


> Ripping a shawl out when so far along and starting over with different yarn is a big pain, but I've done it - on the Holbrook, and was glad. Maybe you'd be glad in the long run too.....


I'd rather unravel it than have a finished product that I'm not happy with. 
I had debated using 4.5 or 5mm needles & decided on the latter. About 4 rows in, I realized that I had forgotten to change the tips & was using the smaller size. Since Dee had said that she'd used 4mm, I figured it would be okay. It would have been less painful to back track then. :-(


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Jane,
Acrylic steam-blocks very soft, so don't panic. You should be able to really make this shawl scream when you pin it, then when you use the steam, it will surprise you how well it will look. 

The Tristano looks a lot tighter than other lace shawls because there are fewer yarn overs in that top section. The wool one I just blocked today went from 32x64 to 39x78 and wasn't screaming as much as others have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...Acrylic steam-blocks very soft, so don't panic. You should be able to really make this shawl scream when you pin it...


Major screaming is what I have in mind but I will wait to see what the dimensions are before doing so... because unraveling is not yet ruled out.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh My! NO! If I were you, I would finish it and then do another one but I wouldn't rip it out. I am sure someone will love it.



jscaplen said:


> I have just finished the first repeat of chart 4 - down to 185 stitches.
> I am thinking that the fabric is too coarse - that it isn't going to drape very well. I can just imagine getting to the end, deciding that I should have done it on larger needles & then ripping the whole thing out.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I know what you mean about pacing and rather be knitting. Today I will get the afternoon to myself I THINK. Every time I say that it doesn't work out. LOL. This a.m. I have to go to the store and take the garbage to the dump. We live so close (less than a mile) that I don't see the sense of paying for pickup.
I did everything else that I need to in the house and fed the chickens/collected eggs already.
It is windy and 40 deg and cloudy here in Downeast Maine.



linzers said:


> Congrats! Give yourself a big hug. I cannot report any progress at all. I had no opportunity to knit today and tomorrow is not looking much better. I'm needing to gear up for Thanksgiving. Picking up my daughter, SIL, and grandson at the airport next Tuesday 7am (red eye from San Francisco), and want to get some of the work out of the way b/f. I have always loved this time of year, and have learned to pace myself with the work. Truth be told, I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your support!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

If it is windy and cloudy in Downeast Maine and windy and raining on the Central Oregon Coast, shouldn't it be windy and something everywhere between the two? 

OmaForFour, It sounds like you have your morning chores all done or will have conquered them soon. As soon as you send the sun over, I'll get mine done. 

I am heading over to the picture section to post my "Kicking and Screaming Tristano" if you'd like to take a peak.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Temperature is dropping here. Now in the high 30s. 
I hope they don't get any more wind and rain in Illinois though.
I will go look at your pic when it is posted. Thanks for the heads up.
I am going to the store as soon as I finish looking at all the emails I got from KPers.



Pacific Rose said:


> If it is windy and cloudy in Downeast Maine and windy and raining on the Central Oregon Coast, shouldn't it be windy and something everywhere between the two?
> 
> OmaForFour, It sounds like you have your morning chores all done or will have conquered them soon. As soon as you send the sun over, I'll get mine done.
> 
> I am heading over to the picture section to post my "Kicking and Screaming Tristano" if you'd like to take a peak.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> If it is windy and cloudy in Downeast Maine and windy and raining on the Central Oregon Coast, shouldn't it be windy and something everywhere between the two?
> 
> OmaForFour, It sounds like you have your morning chores all done or will have conquered them soon. As soon as you send the sun over, I'll get mine done.
> 
> I am heading over to the picture section to post my "Kicking and Screaming Tristano" if you'd like to take a peak.


You two ladies are in my two most favorite places in the world.
Have visited each of your states and I LOVE the weather and your proximity to the oceans. 
Now let me go check out your Tristano.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pacific Rose, your Tristano is magnificent!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> If it is windy and cloudy in Downeast Maine and windy and raining on the Central Oregon Coast, shouldn't it be windy and something everywhere between the two?
> 
> OmaForFour, It sounds like you have your morning chores all done or will have conquered them soon. As soon as you send the sun over, I'll get mine done.
> 
> I am heading over to the picture section to post my "Kicking and Screaming Tristano" if you'd like to take a peak.


Sounds silly I know, but the minute I read you are posting, I got so excited, my heart started to speed up...tripping over my fingers to get this out...going to Newest Topics to look...
(fast enough to still edit)....
It's beautiful!!!! Casting on for another yet? What color? Your knitting is amazing. This pattern is amazing. (mine will most likely be on hold until after Thanksgiving).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I am heading over to the picture section to post my "Kicking and Screaming Tristano" if you'd like to take a peak.


Love to take a peek! On my way


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

linzers said:


> Sounds silly I know, but the minute I read you are posting, I got so excited, my heart started to speed up...tripping over my fingers to get this out...going to Newest Topics to look...
> (fast enough to still edit)....
> It's beautiful!!!! Casting on for another yet? What color? Your knitting is amazing. This pattern is amazing. (mine will most likely be on hold until after Thanksgiving).


Thank you. This pattern has a "less is more" elegance to it. The first was barely off the needles and blocking and the 2nd was cast on. 397 stitches later, my blue Stardust (Red Heart) was on the way. It went to the torture chamber yesterday. I like!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Just hopped over and took a look. What a beautiful Tristano. I am anxious to get mine done even more so now. I know every one that is knitted is going to be beautiful, even mine. How could they not be with such a stunning pattern. Thanks again to Dee. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...397 stitches later, my blue Stardust (Red Heart) was on the way. It went to the torture chamber yesterday. I like!


So we'll see that one very soon - great since I will be using Stardust, too, on my 2nd Tristano. Then I'll know how it will look - & how much yarn I'll need. 
Love the Kicking & Screaming version. I was thinking that the screaming was referring to the shawl stretching. In my case it will be, for sure - with probably liberal contributions from me. :-(


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I whined thru that whole cast on. Dee's ears had to be burning. Then I turned around and ADDED stitches to the next one. I love how this pattern just gets easier and easier as it grows.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thank you. This pattern has a "less is more" elegance to it. The first was barely off the needles and blocking and the 2nd was cast on. 397 stitches later, my blue Stardust (Red Heart) was on the way. It went to the torture chamber yesterday. I like!


Your Tristano is stunning. I can't believe you have a seconed one finished already. Can't wait to finish my Edwina (it will be awhile yet-only halfway through chart 5) and get going on this one.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your Tristano is stunning. I can't believe you have a seconed one finished already. Can't wait to finish my Edwina (it will be awhile yet-only halfway through chart 5) and get going on this one.


Thanks, You know, it is rather hard to go wrong when you have such a wonderful design to start with, even if it does start at the bottom and go up! ;-)

Just remember, it's all about the journey. Enjoy the process of your Edwina. That is such a gorgeous design. Tristano will wait patiently.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Major screaming is what I have in mind but I will wait to see what the dimensions are before doing so... because unraveling is not yet ruled out.


I also think that acrylic bunches up more than a soft wool when it is in the pre-block stage. You have fingering weight right? If so, I'm sure that the needle size is going to be fine. Looking at your knitting over the past few months, your knitting looks quite similar to my own, so I can't imagine that you would have a huge difference with this shawl on that yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I also think that acrylic bunches up more than a soft wool when it is in the pre-block stage.


I don't have enough experience with this to know. I hope you're right... Gotta trust the masters. (Despite trying to avoid gender-bias in terms, you might prefer to be called masters as opposed to mistresses, I would imagine.)


> You have fingering weight right?


No - this first one is sport weight. I couldn't find a fingering weight in acrylic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks, You know, it is rather hard to go wrong when you have such a wonderful design to start with, even if it does start at the bottom and go up! ;-)
> 
> Just remember, it's all about the journey. Enjoy the process of your Edwina. That is such a gorgeous design. Tristano will wait patiently.


I agree. And, I'm definitely enjoying the process. Each chart is an adventure!  Halfway through chart 5, so feel like I'm making good progress.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thank you. This pattern has a "less is more" elegance to it. The first was barely off the needles and blocking and the 2nd was cast on. 397 stitches later, my blue Stardust (Red Heart) was on the way. It went to the torture chamber yesterday. I like!


"Less is more" is always a good mantra in my mind. Apply this to life, makes the brain calmer....in design, clothing, medicine, food , etc. Lately I have been working on applying this to my stash, and it works there too. I marvel at your ability to knit, turn stash into beautiful and useful items for everyone. Any reason you are making Trissy so much larger? Please show us the beauty when she is released from the torture chamber.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - this first one is sport weight. I couldn't find a fingering weight in acrylic.


I'm using the KnitPicks Brava sport weight and size 6 neeles; it looks like it will be lacy enough.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

linzers said:


> "Less is more" is always a good mantra in my mind. Apply this to life, makes the brain calmer....in design, clothing, medicine, food , etc. Lately I have been working on applying this to my stash, and it works there too. I marvel at your ability to knit, turn stash into beautiful and useful items for everyone. Any reason you are making Trissy so much larger? Please show us the beauty when she is released from the torture chamber.


I liked the size of the first one, which was knit with sport weight, so figured the fingering version would need more stitches. I'm going to have to get creative to gets pics. Rain has made my favorite backdrop rather soggy: definitely not a safe place for a crisply blocked wool shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't have enough experience with this to know. I hope you're right... Gotta trust the masters. Despite trying to avoid gender-bias in terms, you might prefer to be called masters as opposed to mistresses, I would imagine.


Good call!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I'm using the KnitPicks Brava sport weight and size 6 neeles; it looks like it will be lacy enough.


Do you knit loosely? I have been trying to knit more loosely since I started knitting shawls. It is coming along, I think, but I believe it is still slightly tighter than normal - whatever that is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I thought that I'd have a cup of tea, watch an episode of Doc Martin & knit a couple of rows - just to the end of the pattern rows in Chart 4. Next thing I know the tea is gone & I'm on to a second episode & have knit the entire 2nd repeat. 
I think some have said, "This just knits itself." I'm picking up speed!! 
Gotta do some house work before I get in trouble for knitting in the middle of the day.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I thought that I'd have a cup of tea, watch an episode of Doc Martin & knit a couple of rows - just to the end of the pattern rows in Chart 4. Next thing I know the tea is gone & I'm on to a second episode & have knit the entire 2nd repeat.
> I think some have said, "This just knits itself." I'm picking up speed!!
> Gotta do some house work before I get in trouble for knitting in the middle of the day.


Oh! I loved watching Doc Martin. Maybe I'll have to go back and watch the series again.

I have been keeping my back to my knitting as I've vacuumed and swept, but it is getting close to "reward" time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Rosalie, I was just having another look at your Terrific Tristano - can't resist it. The points are spectacular!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Rosalie, your Tristano is absolutely stunning. Perfect in every way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Rosalie, what they said!!! Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I give up - where did you post it?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I give up - where did you post it?


Under pictures...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216338-1.html

Pacificrose uses very unique titles, as well as pictures, for her lovely shawls...


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I liked the size of the first one, which was knit with sport weight, so figured the fingering version would need more stitches. I'm going to have to get creative to gets pics. Rain has made my favorite backdrop rather soggy: definitely not a safe place for a crisply blocked wool shawl.


Well that makes perfect sense. I didn't think it through. Is there anyway I could convince you to post a photo of the shawl while in the torture chamber? Seeing where you placed wires/pins would be very helpful. Weather has suddenly turned cold here. Temps in the 40's today, 30's tonight. If we had your rain, everyone would be running around like crazy, afraid of snow. We did wake up to a dusting last week. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Brrrr!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

K PCRose.... That shawl is perfect....i love the colour, the patterns always surprise me when they are blocked ...gorgeousness to wake up to... Thanks


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

linzers said:


> Well that makes perfect sense. I didn't think it through. Is there anyway I could convince you to post a photo of the shawl while in the torture chamber? Seeing where you placed wires/pins would be very helpful. Weather has suddenly turned cold here. Temps in the 40's today, 30's tonight. If we had your rain, everyone would be running around like crazy, afraid of snow. We did wake up to a dusting last week. I will try to post a picture.


Sorry, The sobbing was just too much for me, so the poor tortured creature has been released. The points are easy, just make sure that you get the pin or wire in the center of the point. For the wingspan edge, I patiently pick up the outermost bar of the outermost stitch between the garter ridges. It takes time and patience, but it gives the shawl a nice finished look.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sorry, The sobbing was just too much for me, so the poor tortured creature has been released. The points are easy, just make sure that you get the pin or wire in the center of the point. For the wingspan edge, I patiently pick up the outermost bar of the outermost stitch between the garter ridges. It takes time and patience, but it gives the shawl a nice finished look.


Thanks for more explanation re wingspan edge your a gem...


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Everyone is saying how magnificent the other's Tristano shawl is. Where can I see the pics that you are seeing?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Everyone is saying how magnificent the other's Tristano shawl is. Where can I see the pics that you are seeing?


Five comments, or 6 above this nanciann has posted a link... Enjoy


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Where can I get a look also?



jscaplen said:


> Rosalie, I was just having another look at your Terrific Tristano - can't resist it. The points are spectacular!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't get a chance to spend as much time as I thought today on my shawl, but I am about to start row 3 of chart 1. Hopefully tonight there won't be any interruptions. LOL.

First I have to make dinner - potato pancakes, sausage and homemade applesauce. Hubby's request.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Where can I get a look also?


Here it is again...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216338-1.html


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> I didn't get a chance to spend as much time as I thought today on my shawl, but I am about to start row 3 of chart 1. Hopefully tonight there won't be any interruptions. LOL.
> 
> First I have to make dinner - potato pancakes, sausage and homemade applesauce. Hubby's request.


Where is the sauerkraut? Hehe


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

We had that when we had homemade Reubens yesterday and pork the day before.
I cook my sauerkraut a long time because otherwise it bothers hubby's tumtum. I put apple, garlic, onion, brown sugar (not much), and carraway seeds in it.



sharonbartsch said:


> Where is the sauerkraut? Hehe


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

nanciann said:


> Under pictures...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216338-1.html
> 
> Pacificrose uses very unique titles, as well as pictures, for her lovely shawls...


Lots of things happened while I was at work. You all have been busy!
Rosalie you are a LaceWitch! How the heck do you pull this off? Once again, I am awestruck by another shawl! Beautiful color. I always look forward to the "venue" that your shawls are photographed in. No sheep this time? :-(

I have another very long day away from home today so no knitting. I may try to sneak in a row right now before everyone gets up. I have an hour of me time. Off to make my tea & throw some wood in the stove. 17 degrees here this morning. Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rosalie!

Hope your day is filled with wonderment!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Rosalie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Rosalie!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rosalie.

Sue


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rosalie. Have a good one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My sport weight Tristano is off the needles & soon to be on the stretcher. Here is a pre-blocked shot: 29" down the spine & 58 across the top.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Can't wait to see it after blocking.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My sport weight Tristano is off the needles & soon to be on the stretcher. Here is a pre-blocked shot: 29" down the spine & 58 across the top.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rosalie...Have a great day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. Can't wait to see it after blocking.


Thanks - about to block it now.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I too, am wishing you a very Happy Birthday, Rosalie. May all that you do for others come back to you ten-fold. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSALIE!!! You are a true inspiration. I love all of your work. You and Dee make a terrific team. Love, love, love Tristano.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Happy birthday, Rosalie, have a wonderful day!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Adding to the birthday wishes.
Have a glorious day, Pacific Rose.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday greetings you wonderful Shawlettes. 

DD#1 and her DDs will be cooking a birthday dinner this evening. DD#2 will host a family breakfast in my honor on Saturday. For over a month, DH has been finding special things for me that he excuses as "Birthday Gifts."

Getting to see that very purple Tristano was a special treat. That baby is going to really strut its stuff once it goes thru the torture chamber.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...DD#1 and her DDs will be cooking a birthday dinner this evening. DD#2 will host a family breakfast in my honor on Saturday. For over a month, DH has been finding special things for me that he excuses as "Birthday Gifts."


I think that you are being suitably spoiled 


> Getting to see that very purple Tristano was a special treat. That baby is going to really strut its stuff once it goes thru the torture chamber.


I hope. It's been soaking & now I am going to torture it.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy....HAPPY....Birthday Rosalie. You deserve all the pampering!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rosalie from a new member to this group.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am definitely counting my blessings.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Many many happy returns of the day dear Rosalie....


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My sport weight Tristano is off the needles & soon to be on the stretcher. Here is a pre-blocked shot: 29" down the spine & 58 across the top.


What a beautiful jewel tone that is. Can't wait to see it after the torture!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Many many happy returns of the day dear Rosalie....


Thank you. You'd better believe it includes knitting. And I'm told that Colcannon is on the menu for my birthday celebration tonight. Yum!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

WOW! That's colder than Downeast Maine! We were 28 this a.m.
I have been offline all day til now. The power supply went on the computer. I was very fortunate to be able to get it fixed in the city 18 miles from us! 
I spent most of the day doing chores this a.m. and then in Ellsworth. I got very little knitting done but will do so tonight. I am doing better & better I think.
I did buy a Dell 8" tablet that I now have to learn to use. It has everything that the computer has so I figured it is a good backup and is portable as well. Have to get my granddaughter to help me with it. She is a 13 y.o. expert!



Lynnhelen said:


> Lots of things happened while I was at work. You all have been busy!
> Rosalie you are a LaceWitch! How the heck do you pull this off? Once again, I am awestruck by another shawl! Beautiful color. I always look forward to the "venue" that your shawls are photographed in. No sheep this time? :-(
> 
> I have another very long day away from home today so no knitting. I may try to sneak in a row right now before everyone gets up. I have an hour of me time. Off to make my tea & throw some wood in the stove. 17 degrees here this morning. Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rosalie!
> 
> Hope your day is filled with wonderment!


Let me add my birthday wishes to you, Rosalie! I hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My sport weight Tristano is off the needles & soon to be on the stretcher. Here is a pre-blocked shot: 29" down the spine & 58 across the top.


It looks beautiful - can't wait to see it all stretched out to size.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Let me add my birthday wishes to you, Rosalie! I hope you have a fabulous day!


Thank you Miss Pam,
This is quite an experience. Everywhere I look people are wishing me a Happy Birthday! Pretty Cool!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thank you Miss Pam,
> This is quite an experience. Everywhere I look people are wishing me a Happy Birthday! Pretty Cool!


That's great that you are getting so many birthday wishes. You are indeed a special lady and everyone is showing you how much we appreciate you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> What a beautiful jewel tone that is. Can't wait to see it after the torture!


Thanks. I think it is going to be an okay size after all - I was worried about that. I did stretch it aggressively, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks beautiful - can't wait to see it all stretched out to size.


Thanks. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rosalie! You're being spoiled? You deserve it. You're always doing for others. It's about time you got some back!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Happy Birthday, Rosalie! You're being spoiled? You deserve it. You're always doing for others. It's about time you got some back!


All five Grandkids are here assisting in the preparations.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen - love the color - can't wait to see it after blocking


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY - Rosalie.............

May you have Many, Many more........... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Tristano done... Looks little...

What now ?? An elizabeth?? Or a stole shoped lace piece?. 

100x50cm. Or 40x20"


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You know how you are knitting and sometimes it just doesn't feel right? Well I have been feeling that way since I started this shawl. Finally figured it out, I don't like this yarn or this color. Yep, I just ripped it out and went stash shopping. Found some yarn I forgot about, Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway. It's a deeper lapis and very soft. It is also fingering and I found some absolutely fabulous beads to do the entire shawl! I love it when a plan comes together!  Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know how you are knitting and sometimes it just doesn't feel right? Well I have been feeling that way since I started this shawl. Finally figured it out, I don't like this yarn or this color. Yep, I just ripped it out and went stash shopping. Found some yarn I forgot about, Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway. It's a deeper lapis and very soft. It is also fingering and I found some absolutely fabulous beads to do the entire shawl! I love it when a plan comes together!  Umoza


Brave girl!!!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Tristano done... Looks little...
> 
> What now ?? An elizabeth?? Or a stole shoped lace piece?.
> 
> 100x50cm. Or 40x20"


Done? I haven't even started yet! You all knit like speed demons!
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Done? I haven't even started yet! You all knit like speed demons!
> Can't wait to see it.


I have an admission.... I am a very boring knitting monogamist.
... Just cant have more that one passionate love affair at a time, i know... Boring and probably against the laws of nature.... But... I am a strange beast!!

Now...
On to the next ... Perhaps a liz stole i think.... Just have to choose which yarn.... Hmmmm..... :wink:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> I have an admission.... I am a very boring knitting monogamist.
> ... Just cant have more that one passionate love affair at a time, i know... Boring and probably against the laws of nature.... But... I am a strange beast!!
> 
> Now...
> On to the next ... Perhaps a liz stole i think.... Just have to choose which yarn.... Hmmmm..... :wink:


You may be a knitting monogamist but boring? NEVER!!! I love reading your posts. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Tristano done... Looks little...


It isn't blocked yet, though, right? It'll grow a bit.
What yarn did you use?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway...


I checked that out. Beautiful colour.


> I found some absolutely fabulous beads to do the entire shawl!


Every time you talk about beads, I want to try them. I don't have time enough to research it & find a practical source now with so much to do before Christmas. I'll have to look after things calm down. I'd like to be able put it on my wish list but I have to have everything spelled out for that.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> You may be a knitting monogamist but boring? NEVER!!! I love reading your posts. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Amen to that!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ... I am a very boring knitting monogamist.
> ... Just cant have more that one passionate love affair at a time...


Well, I always have several projects on the go depending on my mood & time available - but only one of them can be passionate.


> On to the next ... Perhaps a liz stole i think....


Yes, Liz is calling to me, as well. However, I have promised myself that I will do an Elizabeth when I finish my 2nd Tristano. I am also considering doing a sport weight Catoctin - but I want it to be a lighter sport weight.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know how you are knitting and sometimes it just doesn't feel right? Well I have been feeling that way since I started this shawl. Finally figured it out, I don't like this yarn or this color. Yep, I just ripped it out and went stash shopping. Found some yarn I forgot about, Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway. It's a deeper lapis and very soft. It is also fingering and I found some absolutely fabulous beads to do the entire shawl! I love it when a plan comes together!  Umoza


If it isn't right, it isn't right! More power to you for "listening" and then having the intestinal fortitude to act on what you hear.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know how you are knitting and sometimes it just doesn't feel right? Well I have been feeling that way since I started this shawl. Finally figured it out, I don't like this yarn or this color. Yep, I just ripped it out and went stash shopping. Found some yarn I forgot about, Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway. It's a deeper lapis and very soft. It is also fingering and I found some absolutely fabulous beads to do the entire shawl! I love it when a plan comes together!  Umoza


Good for you even though you've had to start over. It's a lot of work for you to go to if in the end you aren't happy with it because of the yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Done? I haven't even started yet! You all knit like speed demons!
> Can't wait to see it.


Me either. And me too, about seeing it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know how you are knitting and sometimes it just doesn't feel right? Well I have been feeling that way since I started this shawl. Finally figured it out, I don't like this yarn or this color. Yep, I just ripped it out and went stash shopping. Found some yarn I forgot about, Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway. It's a deeper lapis and very soft. It is also fingering and I found some absolutely fabulous beads to do the entire shawl! I love it when a plan comes together!  Umoza


Oh my, that is a stunning blue...what beads will you use?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Miyuki design special limited Copenhagen blue. Rich, dark blue, matte finish. I have been holding on to them for some time because once I use them they are gone. Miyuki only released this color for the Japanese Emperor's anniversary.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Miyuki design special limited Copenhagen blue. Rich, dark blue, matte finish. I have been holding on to them for some time because once I use them they are gone. Miyuki only released this color for the Japanese Emperor's anniversary.


Thinking of Dee's "inspiration" of the Tristano, those beads are perfect. Umoza, your Tristano is going to be so awesome!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Miyuki design special limited Copenhagen blue. Rich, dark blue, matte finish. I have been holding on to them for some time because once I use them they are gone. Miyuki only released this color for the Japanese Emperor's anniversary.


Oh how lovely that will be...I am looking forward to seeing that...I really love this design and will be doing another soon...I need to finish some things first...You, my dear, are an inspiration to me..


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you and as I told Dee joining the Ashton KAL was the beginning of bringing me back from a bad place in terms of pain. I truly appreciate all of you!  Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It isn't blocked yet, though, right? It'll grow a bit.
> What yarn did you use?


Yep, your right, hope to get it out on the rack today, i have seen a gizzmo on some pics on ravelry with shawls on what looks to be a purpose built stretcher made, it looks, from wood. Does anyone here know about these contraptions, am guessing the way that you experienced shawlers and shawlettes do "it" is the best.... But just wondered?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Thank you and as I told Dee joining the Ashton KAL was the beginning of bringing me back from a bad place in terms of pain. I truly appreciate all of you!  Umoza


I remember you from then Umoza, you sure "feel" different now.... More power to you, and what a great endorsement for the companionship of shared interests.... We are so fortunate to find and share with amazing people all over our planet...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Some have been lucky to have inherited them from relatives. They are called curtain stretchers. I found a tutorial on Knit Picks site under tutorials, it looked good but I don'thhave the space for one.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, Liz is calling to me, as well. However, I have promised myself that I will do an Elizabeth when I finish my 2nd Tristano. I am also considering doing a sport weight Catoctin - but I want it to be a lighter sport weight.


Hmmm... A beaded tristano?? Might be a lovely project. Have not done a catocin yet....

Should be hemming tablecloths for the Feburary nuptials.... Perhaps i should have knitted them instead??? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...Does anyone here know about these contraptions,...


Here's info on how to make your own lace blocking frame.
http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-build-a-lace-blocking-frame/
PacificRose uses curtain stretching frames which belonged to her grandmother. (or great grandmother?)
There are pictures of it in the Nanciann KAL.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Some have been lucky to have inherited them from relatives. They are called curtain stretchers. I found a tutorial on Knit Picks site under tutorials, it looked good but I don'thhave the space for one.


Oh, curtain stretchers, really, never heard of it.... Thanks Umoza, learn something every day huh?? Thankyou for your bead info... <3


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's info onhow to make your own lace blocking frame.
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-build-a-lace-blocking-frame/
> PacificRose uses curtain stretching frames which belonged to her grandmother. (or great grandmother?)
> There are pictures of it in the Nanciann KAL.


You guys are amazing....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I am using my Grandmother's curtain stretchers for blocking my stoles and triangular shawls. Both frames are over 90 inches long and about 5 feet deep, much bigger than the one I saw on Knit Picks. I use blocking wires all the way around when blocking the triangular shawls. Sometimes the stoles' points match up with the wicked little nails on the frame, making blocking wires unnecessary. These things are ancient monsters that take up some space, but I've moved my blocking to the torture tower, which keeps it out of the reach of curious little fingers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient. 
I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
Blocked: 35 X 72
This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


It is looking like its one magnificent creation, that cobalt blue colour is stunning.... Tristano is proud!!!.... Well done you xxx


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> It is looking like its one magnificent creation, that cobalt blue colour is stunning.... Tristano is proud!!!.... Well done you xxx


Thank you 
It's purple actually. The pic of the unblocked shawl that I posted before is closer to the real thing.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooooo.... Looks so good, i love purple.....,

Maybe i really should block mine.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> It's purple actually. The pic of the unblocked shawl that I posted before is closer to the real thing.


Your TRISTANO is GORGEOUS................
and of course - being a Purple Fanatic ---- 
I LOVE THE COLOR......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


So very beautiful...That color makes a striking shawl...The perfect knitting doesn't hurt either...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Ooooo.... Looks so good, i love purple.....,
> 
> Maybe i really should block mine.


Poor little love ,!! Now she is in the bucket...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Your TRISTANO is GORGEOUS...


Thank you. Its my niece's favourite colour as well. Mine is blue but it really grew on me as I worked on it. It's hard these days for me to say that I have a favourite colour, though. Every time someone posts their beautiful shawl, I fall in love with a new colorway.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Poor little love ,!! Now she is in the bucket...


Is that the tiny one we saw on the clothesline earlier? It grew, and of course, I do LOVE red!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> So very beautiful...That color makes a striking shawl...The perfect knitting doesn't hurt either...


Thank you for your kind comments. I am loving the shawl-knitting experience.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


What can I say? I could never pick which one I love best. It is too pretty for words!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Poor little love ,!! Now she is in the bucket...


As I just commented - my new favourite colour. That will look fantastic!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ... It is too pretty for words!


Thanks


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Is that the tiny one we saw on the clothesline earlier? It grew, and of course, I do LOVE red!


No babe, that tiny one on the hills hoist was Darowils Edwina, But yep, nearly the same colour.... Ipad photos are really not the best quality, but if i had to pfaff with cameras and leads and stuff, well i would most likely not post pics...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Two wonderful Tristanis have been born! Fabulous!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As I just commented - my new favourite colour. That will look fantastic!


Its thr same yarn you did edwina in, i think....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. Love the colour. You did a superb job.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful. Love the colour. You did a superb job.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


Stunning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Its thr same yarn you did edwina in, i think....


I just checked back & you said the reddish Shimmer. That one looks tonal but yours looks solid red. I have the Shimmer in Sherry ready for my Elizabeth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Jane, If I hadn't already fallen in love with the pattern, I'd be smitten for sure. A Purple Tristano. What could tempt me more? Okay, OKAY! Chocolate! But you just can't knit with it. LOL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!

Sharon! Get a move on and get that poor thing out of the bucket! We want to SEEEEE it strutting its stuff!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!


Thank you


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Jane, If I hadn't already fallen in love with the pattern, I'd be smitten for sure. A Purple Tristano. What could tempt me more? Okay, OKAY! Chocolate! But you just can't knit with it. LOL! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!
> 
> Sharon! Get a move on and get that poor thing out of the bucket! We want to SEEEEE it strutting its stuff!


 :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: OK...XXX. Breakfast can wait!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Thank you and as I told Dee joining the Ashton KAL was the beginning of bringing me back from a bad place in terms of pain. I truly appreciate all of you!  Umoza


That works both ways, my dear...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> No babe, that tiny one on the hills hoist was Darowils Edwina, But yep, nearly the same colour.... Ipad photos are really not the best quality, but if i had to pfaff with cameras and leads and stuff, well i would most likely not post pics...


And that poor Edwina hasn't grown, a definite case of failure to thrive. It needs some love and attention- maybe today?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I swear, tristano is screaming and complaining so much more than the girl ones ever have !!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So true she's just letting us know howsspecial she is!  Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan


So very striking, Jane. Love the colour. Was it you who said something about being afraid of colour? If so it really isn't true anymore.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's info on how to make your own lace blocking frame.
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-build-a-lace-blocking-frame/
> PacificRose uses curtain stretching frames which belonged to her grandmother. (or great grandmother?)
> There are pictures of it in the Nanciann KAL.


That looks like the old quilting frames I used to use. Still have them around in the attic somewhere. Never thought about using them so thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> So very striking, Jane. Love the colour.


Thank you


> Was it you who said something about being afraid of colour? If so it really isn't true anymore.


I am trying hard to overcome it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> ...Never thought about using them so thanks!


You're welcome. Unfortunately, My quilt frame isn't full size.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

K here he is... Big sook


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yummy!


Umoza, cheers x


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You know there is going to be a flurry of red Elizabeth, Edwina and Tristano shawls!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


He sure looks really good Sharon. Well done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


WOW!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


Wonderful!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Awesome. It looks really good with those tulips, too. Yep! It's strutting its stuff. 

Deep purple and brilliant red! Tristano is definitely not shy!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Awesome. It looks really good with those tulips, too. Yep! It's strutting its stuff.
> 
> Deep purple and brilliant red! Tristano is definitely not shy!


Yeah... You know they do look like tulips... But they are lotus flowers... 
I did not realize they got in the shot , they are pink, but thats the quality of ipads photos.... :-( :-( still, happy with Mr T.... He is really a paprika red...

Thanks everyone, hope yours are being enjoyed...


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love, love, love that red. My favorite color. Your Tristano is beautiful Sharon.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I love, love, love that red. My favorite color. Your Tristano is beautiful Sharon.


Thanks


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


I am speechless! What a wonderful surprise to wake up to!
So festive!
I so do not like when a man is pretty than I am!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am speechless! What a wonderful surprise to wake up to!
> So festive!
> I so do not like when a man is pretty than I am!


Some guys really are a challenge huh..?? X


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. You did a super job knitting and blocking it. It sure has a lot of eye appeal.

Sue


sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


Eye popping. Fantastic. I hope you will wear him (?) on Christmas Day.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharon that is breathtakingly beautiful and such a novel way to show him off...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


Sharon, how fabulous! And I love the way you displayed it! It is done really beautifully... great points! You did a wonderful job with your sassy red Tristano. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. Are you going to post it in the pictures section??? I know that everyone would love to see that gorgeous thing!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I am speechless! What a wonderful surprise to wake up to!
> So festive!
> I so do not like when a man is pretty than I am!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


Jane, WOW!!! That color is amazing! And I just remembered after first looking at the pics, and then rereading your post and remembering the discussions (yeah, I've had a crazy week and my mind is getting back to normal now) that is is acrylic!!! I would have never guessed. It looks awesome. Your points are good, it is drapey, it all worked out great. And the look is completely different than with the lighter colors... I am happy to see that the negative space of the design being the focus (as with any darker colored shawl) looks really nice.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...It looks awesome.


Thank you 
(See - I promised that I wouldn't be afraid with this one.)


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Heres my purple Tristan knitted from Knit Picks Brava Sport, colour - Eggplant. 100% acrylic - it needs to be washable for the intended recipient.
> I used about 2.4 skeins - around 660 yards. I was wishing that Id increased on the original pattern when I realized that Id have plenty of yarn left but it turned out quite big enough in the end.
> Pre-blocked: 29 X 58
> Blocked: 35 X 72
> This was very interesting to knit - quite nice to be picking up speed near the end instead of being slowed down by all of those stitches.


Wow!!!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> K here he is... Big sook


She's a real beauty!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You know there is going to be a flurry of red Elizabeth, Edwina and Tristano shawls!


Both Myself & My Daughter 'Veechy' made Our Holbrooks in ruby Red........ GORGEOUS........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I'm still not knitting, but checking in daily on KAL's postings. I need to get through this holiday. Too much going on to prepare for a very welcomed family invasion. Baby proofing the house is just one small part...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> Wow!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> I'm still not knitting, but checking in daily on KAL's postings. I need to get through this holiday...


When you're ready, we'll be here. Some of us will be knitting multiple Tristanos. I've just started my second... & probably not the last.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> (See - I promised that I wouldn't be afraid with this one.)


You have become fearless, my friend. (Shall we cue "I am Woman" in the background?????)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> I'm still not knitting, but checking in daily on KAL's postings. I need to get through this holiday. Too much going on to prepare for a very welcomed family invasion. Baby proofing the house is just one small part...


No one's going anywhere!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks girls for your kindness and generosity, i am off to visit my .mum today, decision time....YUCK,,,,,


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Seeing all these beautiful Tristanos has got me motivated to start another one. This time I am doing the long tail cast on and following suggestions about using markers, and that has made it so much easier. I decided to do an extra repeat, and although on the first row have had to remind myself that the count for the set up row has to take that into account. Fortunately I realized before I had to go back and tink anything. A good reminder to take my time and read the instructions very carefully.

Sue


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

A big WOW to the newly blocked Ttistanos - purple and red!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brain56 said:


> A big WOW to the newly blocked Ttistanos - purple and red!


Thanks.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jane, such a beautiful and beautifully knit Tristano. Now that you've let out that hidden lace knitter, there's no stopping you now! WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sharon, you are one fast knitter! Beautiful Tristano! With Christmas coming, it will be perfect to wear, especially in your neck of the woods, being Summer! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Jane, such a beautiful and beautifully knit Tristano.


Thank you.


> Now that you've let out that hidden lace knitter, there's no stopping you now!


I think that Dee has created a monster! I can't get enough of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks girls for your kindness and generosity, i am off to visit my .mum today, decision time....YUCK,,,,,


Decision times with parents are so rough (meant to say tough but rough seems as suitable it is both). We are going through decision times with David's mother as well. One day our kids could well be going through the same issues with us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> I'm still not knitting, but checking in daily on KAL's postings. I need to get through this holiday. Too much going on to prepare for a very welcomed family invasion. Baby proofing the house is just one small part...


I'll be with you. I still have several projects to finish up before I can start Tristano.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks girls for your kindness and generosity, i am off to visit my .mum today, decision time....YUCK,,,,,


I wish you luck with that. Not easy decision to make.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks girls for your kindness and generosity, i am off to visit my .mum today, decision time....YUCK,,,,,


Been there with an uncle. You have my sympathy. Good luck.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jane, your Tristano is SO gorgeous, the color so rich!
And Sharon, your red is just downright sexy!
Both are displayed and photographed so beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Jane, your Tristano is SO gorgeous, the color so rich!...


Thank you


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Both of the latest Tristano shawls are outrageous. The red color is a wow and the purple is a wow. Did I say wow twice? You bet I did.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patmiel said:


> Both of the latest Tristano shawls are outrageous. The red color is a wow and the purple is a wow...


Thanks


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll be with you. I still have several projects to finish up before I can start Tristano.


Oh, good! Buddies are important.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> No one's going anywhere!


Thanks, truth be told, I am furiously knitting fingerless gloves...many pairs. (So, am I too a serial knitter?) I have an interesting family...some interfaith marriages, a few cross cultural marriages, 2 cross cultural adoptions, some 2nd marriages with step children, and as of last year, a same sex marriage. Everyone is welcome here! I guess we truly are a modern family...Chanukah coincides with Thanksgiving...we will definitely be lighting a Menorah on Thursday...and I decided that all adult females will have a pr of fingerless gauntlets. I wanted to be done b/f I make the 7:00 a.m. airport run Tuesday morning to meet the red eye from San Francisco. Once that fabulous baby is here, I'm getting very little work done. My beloved Trissy, with set up row completed, has to wait until all have left.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> Oh, good! Buddies are important.


Indeed they are!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the high praise of the shawls, i am truly confident that yours, when it breaks free will all be wonderful creations.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sharon! I am plugging along with the Tristano. After at least three restarts I am taking it slow and steady. I love this yarn and the beads. This bottom up thing is not so bad!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hi Sharon! I am plugging along with the Tristano. After at least three restarts I am taking it slow and steady. I love this yarn and the beads. This bottom up thing is not so bad!


Hi Umoza, what yarn did you change to?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for words of support re my darling Mum, it was lots better than I expected. She lives 7 hours away so its hard to gauge by phone, so anyway, we had a pretty good day, came back happy with things and had lots of laughs with her and decorated her little house for chrissy too... Oo and... She admired my Tristano, which i wore, so i wrapped her in it, next week she wont know where it came from and will probably give it away, but for those seconds of joy in her eyes, it was well worth it....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway.


Ooo. Goodie gum drops.... Wearing that will be like being wrapped in an ocean wave...enjoy


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks for words of support re my darling Mum, it was lots better than I expected. She lives 7 hours away so its hard to gauge by phone, so anyway, we had a pretty good day, came back happy with things and had lots of laughs with her and decorated her little house for chrissy too... Oo and... She admired my Tristano, which i wore, so i wrapped her in it, next week she wont know where it came from and will probably give it away, but for those seconds of joy in her eyes, it was well worth it....


It was so nice to see that close up of your lovely Mr. T.... and I was both sad and happy about your post. Sad because, well it's just sad and tragic (having experienced it with my dad) and happy because it is beautiful that you were able to give that joy to your mom, however short lived it may be. The same thing happened to me with my favorite aunt... I had taken a new lace shawl of mine to my mom's to show her, my aunt was there, and she was so taken with the lace that I knew I had to give it to her even though I don't even think she knew it was something to be worn and would also forget about it soon enough. But that look of joy was indeed worth it. Hugs to you, I know how hard this is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...we had a pretty good day,...She admired my Tristano, ...so i wrapped her in it, next week she wont know where it came from and will probably give it away, but for those seconds of joy in her eyes, it was well worth it....


Bitter sweet moments... however, it is obvious why she admired your Tristano. Great close up.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Did anyone do the Tristano in lace weight? If so what size needles did you use? Did it look muddled at the beginning? I don't see much stitch definition in mine. I am doing it on size 4 needles and wondering if I should go up or down. Thanks


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks for words of support re my darling Mum, it was lots better than I expected. She lives 7 hours away so its hard to gauge by phone, so anyway, we had a pretty good day, came back happy with things and had lots of laughs with her and decorated her little house for chrissy too... Oo and... She admired my Tristano, which i wore, so i wrapped her in it, next week she wont know where it came from and will probably give it away, but for those seconds of joy in her eyes, it was well worth it....


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Did anyone do the Tristano in lace weight? If so what size needles did you use? Did it look muddled at the beginning? I don't see much stitch definition in mine. I am doing it on size 4 needles and wondering if I should go up or down. Thanks


I did mine in lace weight... Ad yes it looks very muddled to begin... I used a us 4 and a us 5.. Purling with the five... I knit tight and this gives me a little more room for stitch manipulation on the pattern row... So i guess i used a US 4 and a half....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Did anyone do the Tristano in lace weight? If so what size needles did you use? Did it look muddled at the beginning? I don't see much stitch definition in mine. I am doing it on size 4 needles and wondering if I should go up or down. Thanks


It is going to look dreadful at first. And the points will look like little nubs! Don't despair! I'm sure yours will be as pretty as all of your other knitting.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok. Thank you I was debating frogging the whole thing. I will persevere and see how it goes.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok. Thank you I was debating frogging the whole thing. I will persevere and see how it goes.


Keep on...We were all in that shocked position when we first started...Thinking that mess couldn't possibly turn into beauty, but it does...


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sharon, thanks for sharing your lovely story, difficult as it was.
((((hugs))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks for words of support re my darling Mum, it was lots better than I expected. She lives 7 hours away so its hard to gauge by phone, so anyway, we had a pretty good day, came back happy with things and had lots of laughs with her and decorated her little house for chrissy too... Oo and... She admired my Tristano, which i wore, so i wrapped her in it, next week she wont know where it came from and will probably give it away, but for those seconds of joy in her eyes, it was well worth it....


Glad things weren't as bad as you thought it might be. Sounds like the same isssues my MIL has. (but my SIL has insisted on taking her out of the care facility she could have stayed in so MIL is in Melbourne now and thus not our responsibility).
But how lovley to give her that joy for a while (my MIL does still know what I knit for her).


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad things weren't as bad as you thought it might be. Sounds like the same isssues my MIL has. (but my SIL has insisted on taking her out of the care facility she could have stayed in so MIL is in Melbourne now and thus not our responsibility).
> But how lovley to give her that joy for a while (my MIL does still know what I knit for her).


Yep, and after all, Mum taught me to knit, and so I feel she is the perfect person to get joy from it....it was good.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> It was so nice to see that close up of your lovely Mr. T.... and I was both sad and happy about your post. Sad because, well it's just sad and tragic (having experienced it with my dad) and happy because it is beautiful that you were able to give that joy to your mom, however short lived it may be. The same thing happened to me with my favorite aunt... I had taken a new lace shawl of mine to my mom's to show her, my aunt was there, and she was so taken with the lace that I knew I had to give it to her even though I don't even think she knew it was something to be worn and would also forget about it soon enough. But that look of joy was indeed worth it. Hugs to you, I know how hard this is.


Thanks Dee, it is great is it not, to give joy... I love it.... On another joyous topic, my sons lovely fiancé has asked me to knit a lace wedding shawl. She is a tiny weenie little lady, the shawls she admires tend to have deep scalloped edges, i thought a small crescent shape would suit her stature, she has hinted at edwardian styling for her theme/style of wedding.... Could you please help me to choose and perhaps adapt one of your designs for her... I feel so honoured to be asked... Its terrific, but a bit scary!!.. We have a very light lace weight yarn ... The filatura di cosa zara family lace weight centolavaggi in partita. 100gm 1400m or 3.5oz and 1531 yards... What do you reckon?... And remember its OK to say no! Cause i do know that you are a busy girl...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks Dee, it is great is it not, to give joy... I love it.... On another joyous topic, my sons lovely fiancé has asked me to knit a lace wedding shawl. She is a tiny weenie little lady, the shawls she admires tend to have deep scalloped edges, i thought a small crescent shape would suit her stature, she has hinted at edwardian styling for her theme/style of wedding.... Could you please help me to choose and perhaps adapt one of your designs for her... I feel so honoured to be asked... Its terrific, but a bit scary!!.. We have a very light lace weight yarn ... The filatura di cosa zara family lace weight centolavaggi in partita. 100gm 1400m or 3.5oz and 1531 yards... What do you reckon?... And remember its OK to say no! Cause i do know that you are a busy girl...


How lovely is htat she wants you to knit a shawl for the wedding.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> How lovely is htat she wants you to knit a shawl for the wedding.


Yeah, bit of a responsibility, but i am feeling very privileged... Good day of cricket :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Good day of cricket :thumbup:


 :-( Not from our point of view. I'm glad we haven't got the facility to watch it. It was obvious, though,when the Aussies were over here last that there was so much talent and potential in your lads. Did you get to watch any of it?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :-( Not from our point of view. I'm glad we haven't got the facility to watch it. It was obvious, though,when the Aussies were over here last that there was so much talent and potential in your lads. Did you get to watch any of it?


Yep, got to watch today.... But hey.... Its early days yet... It was the game at the GABA and we haven't lost a test there in pretty much ever.... Your chaps will, i am sure, make a good contest of it... Lots of cricket in the summer yet..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :-( Not from our point of view. I'm glad we haven't got the facility to watch it. It was obvious, though,when the Aussies were over here last that there was so much talent and potential in your lads. Did you get to watch any of it?


I've got to watch a lot of it- enjoyed it I must admit! See what happens in Adelaide- the pitch seems to suit batters from the state games, even on the new pitch etc there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got to watch a lot of it- enjoyed it I must admit! See what happens in Adelaide- the pitch seems to suit batters from the state games, even on the new pitch etc there.


As Sharon says, it's early days but I do hope our lot buck up. I don't mind so much if they lose but at least make it a good contest and go down fighting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> As Sharon says, it's early days but I do hope our lot buck up. I don't mind so much if they lose but at least make it a good contest and go down fighting.


You've been beating us recently so time for a turnaround- says totally unbiased me who would never say the same thing if it was us winning. I had a brother who started to want us to lose when we were doing so well a few years ago I must admit to never having agreed with him!
But you do feel better when the team at least puts up a fight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you ever go to shield games Sharon? I like to go to a day of most of them- good knitting chance! But not Liz (or poor Edwina)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...my sons lovely fiancé has asked me to knit a lace wedding shawl...


Oh, what a beautiful reason to knit a shawl 
I can understand the nervousness that it might cause though. I will look forward to seeing your lovely creation.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello to all.
I'm o on vacation in Riviera Maya too busy at doing nothing for the moment. The wifi connection is not very reliable so I will have a lot of catch up to do when I return on weekend.
I miss you all. 
Paulette


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Hello to all.
> " too busy at doing nothing for the moment". Lucky you! That must be so nice! Enjoy!
> 
> Sue


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, what a beautiful reason to knit a shawl
> I can understand the nervousness that it might cause though. I will look forward to seeing your lovely creation.


I'll look forward to your yarn selection; and news of your progress, Sharon.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks Dee, it is great is it not, to give joy... I love it.... On another joyous topic, my sons lovely fiancé has asked me to knit a lace wedding shawl. She is a tiny weenie little lady, the shawls she admires tend to have deep scalloped edges, i thought a small crescent shape would suit her stature, she has hinted at edwardian styling for her theme/style of wedding.... Could you please help me to choose and perhaps adapt one of your designs for her... I feel so honoured to be asked... Its terrific, but a bit scary!!.. We have a very light lace weight yarn ... The filatura di cosa zara family lace weight centolavaggi in partita. 100gm 1400m or 3.5oz and 1531 yards... What do you reckon?... And remember its OK to say no! Cause i do know that you are a busy girl...


Sharon, just thought I'd comment on shawls that would go with Edwardian styling. If you go to Dee's page on Ravelry (she uses "Stevieland" there too), you'll see all of her designs. Many of them would be perfect with an "Edwardian" dress such as the Edwina, Nadira, Alexandra, Glenallen, and Ashton, and all can be customized to fit a petite person in lace weight yarn.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

brain56 said:


> I'll look forward to your yarn selection; and news of your progress, Sharon.


Ok... BAck to knitting then, ... I am using Belisa Cashmere, 100% Austalian cashmere, fine lace eight -bout half way between lace and web... 50 gm 500m the colour is out of character for me, inspired by the lovely elegant pale knits on this site... Its like a rasberry malted milkshake, so, cream and pale rasberry pink... Variegated, might be that i have to dye it later....aha....but it feels good.... Up to the last little bit of the first reps of chart 1. Doing a narrow version...2 pattern reps less and making it a bit shorter.... Cause I only have 50gm... Will weigh when i think to make sure i only use half on the first half....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you ever go to shield games Sharon? I like to go to a day of most of them- good knitting chance! But not Liz (or poor Edwina)


No i have not been to a live cricket match since we went to the Adelaide test the first day of our honeymoon, 30 years ago. Guess we have always lived OS or remote... Might be fun though i dont know if i can knit in public, too much of a busy body to concentrate!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Sharon, just thought I'd comment on shawls that would go with Edwardian styling. If you go to Dee's page on Ravelry (she uses "Stevieland" there too), you'll see all of her designs. Many of them would be perfect with an "Edwardian" dress such as the Edwina, Nadira, Alexandra, Glenallen, and Ashton, and all can be customized to fit a petite person in lace weight yarn.


Thankyou CathyAnn. I have all of Dees patterns i think.... I am pretty nervous about this one... Want it to be more cresent shaped than triangular.... Or maybe a stole.... Very unsure...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Hello to all.
> I'm o on vacation in Riviera Maya too busy at doing nothing for the moment. The wifi connection is not very reliable so I will have a lot of catch up to do when I return on weekend.
> I miss you all.
> Paulette


Enjoy....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks Dee, it is great is it not, to give joy... I love it.... On another joyous topic, my sons lovely fiancé has asked me to knit a lace wedding shawl. She is a tiny weenie little lady, the shawls she admires tend to have deep scalloped edges, i thought a small crescent shape would suit her stature, she has hinted at edwardian styling for her theme/style of wedding.... Could you please help me to choose and perhaps adapt one of your designs for her... I feel so honoured to be asked... Its terrific, but a bit scary!!.. We have a very light lace weight yarn ... The filatura di cosa zara family lace weight centolavaggi in partita. 100gm 1400m or 3.5oz and 1531 yards... What do you reckon?... And remember its OK to say no! Cause i do know that you are a busy girl...


How lovely that your daughter wants you to make her wedding shawl! And I am honored that you would wish to use one of my shawls... but.... as you know, the only shawl that I have that would be considered a crescent is Catoctin, and i don't think that would be appropriate for what you are describing that she likes. Unfortunately, to adapt any of my other designs that are not crescent to that totally different shape is extremely labor intensive (the amount of math involved is epic), and can often take the same amount of time as designing a whole new pattern! (For example, I thought i was saving time redesigning Eliz. to Liz, but that turned out to not be the case by a long shot.) So I might suggest to check out Ravelry and see what is there already... there are many lovely crescent designs. I am happy to check out some of your selections and see if I am familiar with the designer and her pattern writing style to see if it would be a good fit for you. For example, the designer Susanna IC has some really awesome bottom up designs that I bet would be right up your daughter's alley. And they are well written too and most are for lace weight.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> How lovely that your daughter wants you to make her wedding shawl! And I am honored that you would wish to use one of my shawls... but.... as you know, the only shawl that I have that would be considered a crescent is Catoctin, and i don't think that would be appropriate for what you are describing that she likes. Unfortunately, to adapt any of my other designs that are not crescent to that totally different shape is extremely labor intensive (the amount of math involved is epic), and can often take the same amount of time as designing a whole new pattern! (For example, I thought i was saving time redesigning Eliz. to Liz, but that turned out to not be the case by a long shot.) So I might suggest to check out Ravelry and see what is there already... there are many lovely crescent designs. I am happy to check out some of your selections and see if I am familiar with the designer and her pattern writing style to see if it would be a good fit for you. For example, the designer Susanna IC has some really awesome bottom up designs that I bet would be right up your daughter's alley. And they are well written too and most are for lace weight.


Yep, thanks, i thought it would not be easy to adapt designs to other shapes, thats kinda why I asked.... Will have a look on ravelry, thank you for your offer to help me decide. Xx.

Haha...too coincidental, i was looking at her oslo walk shawl this am... What do you reckon? I have bought the pattern book with oslo walk and also cascata in...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Did you see her Winter Lilies and Tendrils and Stellaria?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Did you see her Winter Lilies and Tendrils and Stellaria?


Water lillies and stellaria are great too.... Eeep...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> No i have not been to a live cricket match since we went to the Adelaide test the first day of our honeymoon, 30 years ago. Guess we have always lived OS or remote... Might be fun though i dont know if i can knit in public, too much of a busy body to concentrate!!!


So are you coming up your 30th or had it? Just checked up and see 1982 and 1983 both had tests in December. Ashes or Pakistan. Hope you both like cricket to spend your first day of your haneymoon there! Would never have got DH there.
We had our 30th in April.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> So are you coming up your 30th or had it? Just checked up and see 1982 and 1983 both had tests in December. Ashes or Pakistan. Hope you both like cricket to spend your first day of your honeymoon there! Would never have got DH there.
> We had our 30th in April.


Jan 1984.... We used to go to the cricket all the time in those days.... Maybe we should start again... P and his mates used to do the Arthur Dunger stand on the hill.... "Hooligans" ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Jan 1984.... We used to go to the cricket all the time in those days.... Maybe we should start again... P and his mates used to do the Arthur Dunger stand on the hill.... "Hooligans" ...


Well you're not far from the oval- I usually walk there. If you want to a shield match and have company I might be able to go. (Going to day 4 of the test and the one day in January as well-that must be round your anniversary, think its Australia Day instead of the test we used to get)


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

So, I am a bit concerned at the rate my Tristano is eating up yarn. I have two skeins of sport weight Miss Babs Yummy 3 ply (on the heavy side at 335 yards is 5.2 oz. per the tag. My scale shows 5.05 oz.) I have just completed the first chart and have 3.15 oz of the first skein left. I know this construction will use less yarn each row, but what do you think? I am a loose knitter, and went down a needle size, and am using a 5. I think I will post my question on Ravely too.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thanks Dee, it is great is it not, to give joy... I love it.... On another joyous topic, my sons lovely fiancé has asked me to knit a lace wedding shawl. She is a tiny weenie little lady, the shawls she admires tend to have deep scalloped edges, i thought a small crescent shape would suit her stature, she has hinted at edwardian styling for her theme/style of wedding.... Could you please help me to choose and perhaps adapt one of your designs for her... I feel so honoured to be asked... Its terrific, but a bit scary!!.. We have a very light lace weight yarn ... The filatura di cosa zara family lace weight centolavaggi in partita. 100gm 1400m or 3.5oz and 1531 yards... What do you reckon?... And remember its OK to say no! Cause i do know that you are a busy girl...


Have you looked at Snow Angel by Boo Knits? There are several lovely shawls by her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> So, I am a bit concerned at the rate my Tristano is eating up yarn. I have two skeins of sport weight ...on the heavy side at 335 yards is 5.2 oz. per the tag...


I used Brava Sport which was 273y/100g. I used about 660 yards.


> I am a loose knitter, and went down a needle size, and am using a 5.


I knit a bit tightly & used a 4.5mm needle. If yours is 5US - that would be 3.75mm.
I don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Susan,
Did you try Dee's shawl calculator? That might give you a good idea about yarn usage. I know I was concerned about how much yarn that first chart used and was hyperventilating a bit. After all of the fussing, I ended up with yarn left over. 

If the worst happens, can you get more of that yarn?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, later when I get home from work I will figure out how many rows in the pattern and use the shawl calculator. I imagine I could get another skein if I need to, but your description is apt, hyperventilating, felt rather anxious as I knit away


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey, Rosalie - are you changing your persona here?
What happened to our little lamb?
:-(


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hey, Rosalie - are you changing your persona here?
> What happened to our little lamb?
> :-(


Yes, I didn't recognize her at first either


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hey, Rosalie - are you changing your persona here?
> What happened to our little lamb?
> :-(


Traveling back and forth between KP and Ravelry with different names was giving me a complex. LOL! As long as I was dinking with the name, why not change the picture, too. This shot was taken during hay season. The girls had been catching a breath of fresh air while Grandpa moved the hay truck. The lighting was perfect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> Traveling back and forth between KP and Ravelry with different names was giving me a complex. LOL!


As in multiple personality? 


> The lighting was perfect.


True - very ethereal effect - lovely for sure... but I love that little lamb!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

There are all kinds of pictures of lambs in case you need a "lamb" fix. In this photo, two of our granddaughters were actually cooperating to feed Flora when she was a lamb.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> There are all kinds of pictures of lambs.


Three little lambs 
The two-legged ones appear to be taking their lamb-care duties very seriously.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Three little lambs
> The two-legged ones appear to be taking their lamb-care duties very seriously.


When told she could be part owner of the pint sized April, the dark haired granddaughter informed me that she wanted to have Flora as her sheep. Flora seems to agree. If that girl is out in the sheep pasture, Flora searches her out and demands her affections.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ...If that girl is out in the sheep pasture, Flora searches her out and demands her affections.


They are so lucky to have access to these animals.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful photo, Rosalie.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks. The young lady sitting in the hay is the grown up version of the little blonde who is helping feed Flora. I've been invaded by the black eyed beauty and her little sister. It looks like there will be very little knitting done today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, I wouldn't think so. I imagine they keep you very busy! But that's a good thing!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yep, thanks, i thought it would not be easy to adapt designs to other shapes, thats kinda why I asked.... Will have a look on ravelry, thank you for your offer to help me decide. Xx.
> 
> Haha...too coincidental, i was looking at her oslo walk shawl this am... What do you reckon? I have bought the pattern book with oslo walk and also cascata in...


That's a lovely shawl, that Oslo walk. Tendrils is pretty too... it's a a leaf motif.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dee mentioned the nice pointy points on Sharon's red Tristano (in the post to Pictures.) I noticed while blocking my Tristano that the cast on edge was easier & much more "comfortable" to block. It was easy to identify the stitch to draw on & it was that much more solid. I think that this contributes to getting those nice points.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That's a lovely shawl, that Oslo walk.


It's gorgeous.

I couldn't resist; found a discount, and bought the pattern!
I'll probably try it after Christmas.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> So, I am a bit concerned at the rate my Tristano is eating up yarn. I have two skeins of sport weight Miss Babs Yummy 3 ply (on the heavy side at 335 yards is 5.2 oz. per the tag. My scale shows 5.05 oz.) I have just completed the first chart and have 3.15 oz of the first skein left. I know this construction will use less yarn each row, but what do you think? I am a loose knitter, and went down a needle size, and am using a 5. I think I will post my question on Ravely too.


According to my calculations based on what you gave me, calculating 2 extra rows for the cast on, at 162 rows for the shawl... you have 81.2 percent of the yarn left and have about 81.67 left to knit. So you are pretty close right now. I would weigh in grams going forward, since it is more accurate (smaller increments being measured). 5.05 oz = 143.16 grams fyi, so you started with 286.32 grams. I weighed once in ounces and freaked out since it looked like I was running out for sure, but when done in grams it was okay. You wouldn't think it would make that much of a difference, but it seems to! And the SPC gets more accurate (in your favor usually thank goodness) the more you knit. At least in my own experience.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dee mentioned the nice pointy points on Sharon's red Tristano (in the post to Pictures.) I noticed while blocking my Tristano that the cast on edge was easier & much more "comfortable" to block. It was easy to identify the stitch to draw on & it was that much more solid. I think that this contributes to getting those nice points.


Yeah... Must be something like that.... I did the same as usual... But i am getting better, i understand what its all about a bit better now....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

brain56 said:


> It's gorgeous.
> 
> I couldn't resist; found a discount, and bought the pattern!
> I'll probably try it after Christmas.


Perhaps we could do it together...?? I like company....


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

brain56 said:


> It's gorgeous.
> 
> I couldn't resist; found a discount, and bought the pattern!
> I'll probably try it after Christmas.


I have the magazine that the pattern is in! I am so excited. Thanks for the info. I will most likely join you after the Holidays!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

May I join this too? I try to never pass up a chance to work with yarn and beads!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, after quite a few attempts with the Tristano Shawl, I have given up. I will now try the Ruxton which I have been told is easier.
We will see how I do.
God Bless You all who can do this Tristano. Maybe in the future I will be able to also.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Believe me when I say that I felt like quitting too. However, I decided to trust the pattern and pull out the stitch markers! Once I planned and counted I did much better and I'm beading mine! So hang in there you can do this. I have been knitting for over 50 years and had to restart this three times. :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, after quite a few attempts with the Tristano Shawl, I have given up. I will now try the Ruxton which I have been told is easier.
> We will see how I do.
> God Bless You all who can do this Tristano. Maybe in the future I will be able to also.


I do believe it will boost your confidence once you start working on the Ruxton. You will be glad you did.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The Ruxton is an awesome pattern, too. I know you will enjoy knitting it.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Pocohontas and AlderRose, I have just completed Chart 1 of the Ruxton. I am feeling MUCH better! When I get this one done, I will tackle the Tristano again.

As you say, I will have a lot more confidence, AND today I bought some really lovely baby suri alpaca yarn that I will use for the Tristano.

Right now I am using a deep, rich blue on the Ruxton and it will be a shawl for my beloved daughter for Christmas.

Thank you so much for boosting me along!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Umozabeads, I WILL come back to the Tristano but I need to do the Ruxton to build myself up to the Tristano challenge. I am just not ready for it yet talent-wise. I tried and I will try again.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

No worries!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Umozabeads, I WILL come back to the Tristano but I need to do the Ruxton to build myself up to the Tristano challenge. I am just not ready for it yet talent-wise. I tried and I will try again.


Good for you for deciding to do it this way and not completely giving up on Tristano.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OmaForFour, If you like the Ruxton as much as I did, it will take a while to get back to the Tristano. I couldn't get enough of the cute little acorns on that Ruxton, and it's perfect for people who are blocking challenged.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, after quite a few attempts with the Tristano Shawl, I have given up. I will now try the Ruxton which I have been told is easier.
> We will see how I do.
> God Bless You all who can do this Tristano. Maybe in the future I will be able to also.


Hey, sometimes one has to know when to take a break. I think that is a good idea. I remember I tried another bottom up shawl a long time ago, before I ever started designing anything, and I got very frustrated and put it down. Never did finish it (I probably shouldn't admit that, but I have an honesty-only policy.  ) Anyways, Ruxton will help you get your confidence back up, it is much easier for sure. And we will be here whenever you are ready to do Tristano. If you want to knit your Ruxton and hang out here and chat about it, that is fine with me. I'm happy to answer questions in either KAL. Good luck!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> ...I WILL come back to the Tristano but I need to do the Ruxton to build myself up ...


Yes - better to start with a few stitches which grow than hundreds of stitches - which can be difficult to sort out.
The Ruxton is a very comfortable knit. I found that I didn't want to put it down because I wanted to get at the acorns & then when I got to the acorns, I didn't want to put it down because it was so interesting to see them grow.
Don't forget that there's a KAL for the Ruxton.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you to ALL so much for your support! I truly am thankful this season for all of you and for my finding this Knitting Paradise. I am inspired by it and happy with it.

I will also check out the Ruxton KAL. Thanks again.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Well, after quite a few attempts with the Tristano Shawl, I have given up. I will now try the Ruxton which I have been told is easier.
> We will see how I do.
> God Bless You all who can do this Tristano. Maybe in the future I will be able to also.


The Ruxton is a fun knit. You are no doubt wise to move to the Ruxton first, and then go back to the Tristano. I too had problems with the first few rows. With the Ruxton under your belt, the Tristano should be easier. :-D


----------



## GHBELL (Dec 22, 2011)

This is my first KAL and first shawl. I have not picked a yarn because I am not sure what to pick. I am a bit nervous about it but I have made lace socks. I bought my pattern and was thinking this may be out of my league. I just bought the Ruxton pattern after reading the posts above.

I still have a brace on from wrist surgery but I am going to try it anyway. I have been knitting dishcloths to try and get my tension right.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

All the best to you. Everyone here will help you so jump in the water is fine.



GHBELL said:


> This is my first KAL and first shawl. I have not picked a yarn because I am not sure what to pick. I am a bit nervous about it but I have made lace socks. I bought my pattern and was thinking this may be out of my league. I just bought the Ruxton pattern after reading the posts above.
> 
> I still have a brace on from wrist surgery but I am going to try it anyway. I have been knitting dishcloths to try and get my tension right.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

GHBELL, Welcome to the KAL. Tristano seems related to the Ruxton in that they both seem to knit up beautifully no matter what yarn we use. The hardest part of the Tristano is the cast on and 1st row. It really helps if you use stitch markers to keep track of the number of stitches you cast on, then use those stitch markers again on that first row. Slow and calculated is the way to go. After that first row, it gets slightly easier, and then much easier, and before you know it, you have a completed shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

GHBELL said:


> This is my first KAL and first shawl. I have not picked a yarn because I am not sure what to pick. I am a bit nervous about it but I have made lace socks. I bought my pattern and was thinking this may be out of my league. I just bought the Ruxton pattern after reading the posts above.
> 
> I still have a brace on from wrist surgery but I am going to try it anyway. I have been knitting dishcloths to try and get my tension right.


If you still have a brace on your wrist it is likely that you can't knit for long periods- would you be better doing one like the Ruxton which starts small and gets bigger- so you don't find yourself trying to finish a row when your wrist has had enough or stopping midway and trying to remember what you were doing when you go back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you still have a brace on your wrist it is likely that you can't knit for long periods- would you be better doing one like the Ruxton which starts small and gets bigger- so you don't find yourself trying to finish a row when your wrist has had enough or stopping midway and trying to remember what you were doing when you go back.


Good point. I made the mistake of casting on Tristano last night. I should have left it at the end of the set up row, but no I just had to start the first row. Then I realised I was too tired to sit up til one in the morning to finish it. I hope I've left it at a point I can pick it up again easily. I'll find out later.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I would love to join in in this one as well...that might make 3 Dee shawls on the needles at once... As soon as I can start!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I would love to join in in this one as well...that might make 3 Dee shawls on the needles at once... As soon as I can start!


Whew! A glutton for punishment... :-D :-D

The more the merrier...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> I would love to join in in this one as well...that might make 3 Dee shawls on the needles at once... As soon as I can start!


Goodness, that's a lot of lace charts to follow at the same time! Enjoy


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Perhaps we could do it together...?? I like company....


I'd love to; but, I'm a slow knitter.
I'll probably skip the beads on this first try.

The "Oslo Shawl" pattern appealed to me because of my Norwegian heritage.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I would love to join in in this one as well...that might make 3 Dee shawls on the needles at once... As soon as I can start!


Great! I always looks forward to seeing your lovely shawls.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! To all my wonderful KP friends, have a wonderful day whether you celebrate it or not. Let's be thankful we found each other here and have had such a lovely time knitting our lace. Woo Hoo!!! Lace Divas Unite!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a good Thanksgiving and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! To all my wonderful KP friends, have a wonderful day whether you celebrate it or not. Let's be thankful we found each other here and have had such a lovely time knitting our lace. Woo Hoo!!! Lace Divas Unite!!


And Happy Thanksgiving back to you and everyone else. So very thankful for all of you!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Yes! Happy Thanksgiving everyone. You are all on my "Thankful for..." list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> Yes! Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


Same from me to all of you.


> You are all on my "Thankful for..." list.


... and you are on ours


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am almost through the first rep of Chart 4 on my fingering weight Tristano. I have added an extra 64 stitches to the regular pattern. I am glad that I decided to go with sport weight for my first one because now that I am more familiar with the pattern, it doesn't seem as long to get through the rows.
I am still teasing myself with the idea of casting on Elizabeth or Liz so as to have something more lacy on the go. I _*know*_ , however, that I should be focusing on my Christmas knitting/crocheting. It won't be tonight, though, because I am beat to a rag - can hardly keep my eyes open... but I do so want to finish that first chart 4...


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! I am so glad to be part of the Shawlettes. You all make my day and sometimes my week. Have fun, have lots to eat and enjoy your family, whether the ones given my birth or the family you choose from your friends!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! To all my wonderful KP friends, have a wonderful day whether you celebrate it or not. Let's be thankful we found each other here and have had such a lovely time knitting our lace. Woo Hoo!!! Lace Divas Unite!!


Ditto! Have a Thankful day, Everyone!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! To all my wonderful KP friends, have a wonderful day whether you celebrate it or not. Let's be thankful we found each other here and have had such a lovely time knitting our lace. Woo Hoo!!! Lace Divas Unite!!


Blessings to you Dee, and to ALL the 'divas'.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! ENJOY THOSE TURKEYS AND ALL THE FIXIN'S!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Blessings to you Dee, and to ALL the 'divas'.


Seconding this!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Still here and still knitting. I'm on row 13 of chart 3 and love how the number of stitches continues to decrease! Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving - I overrate and have watched way too much football, especially considering the Panthers don't play until Sunday!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Still here and still knitting. I'm on row 13 of chart 3 ...


Way to go! 


> ...and love how the number of stitches continues to decrease!


Isn't that great?? I managed to finish the 1st rep of chart 4 last night. So far today, I've just knit during tea breaks but with the # of stitches decreasing, I'm almost done the 2nd rep.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone again! We came to the mountains so I could introduce the great grands to snow and I could knit. The plan was for them to return to San Diego for a beach holiday. However, no one bothered to ask Mother Nature. It's cold all over the County! Great grands are having a ball! I'm going back to the city tomorrow so I can really get some knitting done! Will not get caught going to the mall! Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It was cold here today, only 41, but at least the sun was out; yesterday was even colder, with rain, rain, and more rain!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Finished the Nanciann, almost through with the second half of the Liz and ready to order the yarn for Tristano. I really want to do another Nanciann, though, with beads. The Liz is so much more complex than the Nanciann. Made both to be given as gifts, but want to make the Nanciann again just for myself. It goes much faster. Will join in the discussion when I cast on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Betty White said:


> Finished the Nanciann...


Way to go ! 
I cut my teeth, so to speak, on the Nanciann. I really enjoyed it. I did two, one after the other, & the second was a joy to do because I didn't have the anxiety that I experienced with the first. Of course, I thoroughly enjoyed the first one because it was the beginning of an adventure. 


> I really want to do another Nanciann, though, with beads.


Can't wait to see that. Perhaps I'll try beads on something like the Nanciann since the pattern itself is so straight forward.


> The Liz is so much more complex than the Nanciann...


I was hoping to start the Liz soon but I think that it will now have to take a back seat to Christmas presents that need to be made.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am almost through the 5th repeat of Chart 4 on my Tristano. Still two more reps to go but it speeds by with the rows getting shorter.
On my way to a Christmas concert (my son is in the choir) & when I get home, I am hoping to finish up - if we aren't too, too late.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Miss April strikes again. This silly sheep has shawl/stole radar. If she sees me coming with shawl and camera in hand, she will follow me and then waits until I have everything set up for pictures, then when I step back with my camera, she steps up to inspect. The problem is that she's not happy to just look and sniff, she has to taste test. I don't know anyone who wants to wear a shawl with sheep slobber all over it.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Umoza.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> Miss April strikes again. This silly sheep has shawl/stole radar. If she sees me coming with shawl and camera in hand, she will follow me and then waits until I have everything set up for pictures, then when I step back with my camera, she steps up to inspect. The problem is that she's not happy to just look and sniff, she has to taste test. I don't know anyone who wants to wear a shawl with sheep slobber all over it.


Certainly, she's celebrating that she's not a turkey. Fabulous stole, is it the stole that stole the show?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, beautiful knitting, color and photo!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

very pretty AlderRose, nice color


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Miss April strikes again. This silly sheep has shawl/stole radar. If she sees me coming with shawl and camera in hand, she will follow me and then waits until I have everything set up for pictures, then when I step back with my camera, she steps up to inspect. The problem is that she's not happy to just look and sniff, she has to taste test. I don't know anyone who wants to wear a shawl with sheep slobber all over it.


It is lovely and Miss April is way too cute!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Miss April loves beautiful things! What pattern is this, Rosalie?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Isn't that the Nanciann?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> I don't know anyone who wants to wear a shawl with sheep slobber all over it.


I'd certainly accept it!! 
Another beautiful creation, Rosalie. I love that colourway. I just checked Ravelry for the pattern & the yarn. 
I almost bought that book the other day. Maybe I should revisit that decision. I could put it with the rest of the things that I have bought for my husband to give me for Christmas. (2 lace knitting books, over $100 worth of Knit Picks yarn from their 50% off sale, a set of ChiaoGoo interchangeables, a light to wrap around my neck, ... I am scoping out a steamer... anything else I should get??) He's so good to me - he just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Miss April loves beautiful things! What pattern is this, Rosalie?


The pattern is called "Hayfields" and is one I've been working on. Do you notice anything familiar separating the columns of "hay"? I'm still not sure if I like how the outer edge of the beginning and ending lace edge looks after it's blocked. My eye wants it a bit to scallop like the long side edging does.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Christmas List? I have Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting" and Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" out all of the time, and "The Haapsalu Shawl" by Siiri Reimann and Aime Edasi is my special treasure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> Christmas List? I have Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting" and Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" out all of the time, and "The Haapsalu Shawl" by Siiri Reimann and Aime Edasi is my special treasure.


Oh, dear, I think that I shall have to stop somewhere.


> Do you notice anything familiar separating the columns of "hay"


Yes - a little faux cable mixed in there! 
So Does the book include entire patterns or elements that you combine into patterns?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the second picture - that is a lovely pattern. I understand what you are saying about the end points, but yours is beautiful as it is.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just ordered that book the other day. Now I can't wait for it to get here! You guys sure are good enablers!  Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Jane,
Sharon Miller and Nancy Bush both include entire patterns. All three books include instructions for creating your own shawl/stole pattern.

Kay,
Thanks. The pattern is being knitted by two friends. If they get thru it unscathed, I'll learn how to get it on Ravelry.

Umoza,
You'd better knit fast. Once that book arrives, the knitting will slow to a snail's pace. I spend hours looking at those books. Nancy Bush's and Sharon Miller's are well decorated with book marks. I'm still too much in awe of the last one to put anything in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> Sharon Miller and Nancy Bush both include entire patterns. All three books include instructions for creating your own shawl/stole pattern.


Thanks for the info. I doubt that I know enough to try creating my own, though. I still need the comfort of a well-thought out finished design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ...Once that book arrives, the knitting will slow to a snail's pace...


I'd hardly describe yours as a snail's pace.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the info. I doubt that I know enough to try creating my own, though. I still need the comfort of a well-thought out finished design.


I read how the lace edging is knit separately and then sewn on and knew instantly that I would NOT be doing that. I don't like picking up the stitches all around the shawl to knit the lace edging either. Been there, done that. So I knew what I did NOT want to do. That left figuring out what I DID want to do.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Miss April strikes again. This silly sheep has shawl/stole radar. If she sees me coming with shawl and camera in hand, she will follow me and then waits until I have everything set up for pictures, then when I step back with my camera, she steps up to inspect. The problem is that she's not happy to just look and sniff, she has to taste test. I don't know anyone who wants to wear a shawl with sheep slobber all over it.


Miss April has good taste (pun intended!). The shawl is so beautiful, and the color is delicate. You've created a winner! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Can you imagine giving a shawl to someone and having one corner felted from being gnawed on by a goofy sheep?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys are SO BAD! On my way to Amazon to buy another book! That Butterfly shawl has my name on it!  Umoza


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Heartbreak! Only used copies starting at $100!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza,
What Butterfly Shawl pattern are you referring to?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Eleven, seven, three, one... done!
I have finished Tristano #2. 
I hope to get it blocked tomorrow.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hip Hip Horray! We'll be waiting to see it.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Went back and looked I am positively nuts!  The title is Scarf with Hearts and it was done by Madame Butterfly! Oops  Umoza


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I'd certainly accept it!!
> Another beautiful creation, Rosalie. I love that colourway. I just checked Ravelry for the pattern & the yarn.
> I almost bought that book the other day. Maybe I should revisit that decision. I could put it with the rest of the things that I have bought for my husband to give me for Christmas. (2 lace knitting books, over $100 worth of Knit Picks yarn from their 50% off sale, a set of ChiaoGoo interchangeables, a light to wrap around my neck, ... I am scoping out a steamer... anything else I should get??) He's so good to me - he just doesn't know it yet.


Jane you are a hoot!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

AlderRose said:


> Can you imagine giving a shawl to someone and having one corner felted from being gnawed on by a goofy sheep?


Any one of us sheep people would consider it a "design element"!
Incredible shawl!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss April is your quality control inspector. Beautiful shawl. Love the color. Looks like it meets Miss April's approval as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Jane you are a hoot!


Do you mean a wise owl?

:twisted:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> The pattern is called "Hayfields" and is one I've been working on. Do you notice anything familiar separating the columns of "hay"? I'm still not sure if I like how the outer edge of the beginning and ending lace edge looks after it's blocked. My eye wants it a bit to scallop like the long side edging does.


Rosalie, that is just wonderful! So pretty and delicate. I do see a mock cable...they are just the cutest little things... I love the way you incorporated it into the design. I love that color too. What yarn did you use???

I know what you mean about the sewing on of edges, and knitting an entire border around a rectangular shawl. I know people do it, but it would just annoy (bore) the heck out of me. And I personally won't put out a design that I wouldn't want to knit myself.

Regarding your concern about the blocking of the edges: I think the shawl as stands looks perfectly fine, but you have to be completely happy with it... luckily, you can always tweak what is not working in your opinion before you ultimately publish it. What I've seen of designs with a similar construction to yours (where the side borders are worked at the same time as the main body and the beginning and edging edges are worked across the entire width), the designer gets around the thing that is bothering you about your design by using a much smaller side edge. Think of the teeny edge I used on Holbrook for example. With those thinner edges, the blocking would not be an issue since there are no large side points that intersect with the beginning and ending edges. (Did that make sense?) I can send links if you like. Just let me know.

So much of the time with designing this stuff, what seems like it is going to be one thing on paper turns out to have a mind of its own during the swatching, knitting the whole design, or even at the end, during the blocking process. I am having my own little design tug of war right now with my latest...what I thought it would be and want it clearly wants to be are two different things. It just drives me nuts. Right now, I'm having to take 5 days of thinking of the design one way and just throw it out the door. It's not going to work. The end. Sometimes it comes down to what is the most important design element to you, and then you have to come up with Plan B in able to pull it off.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

"So much of the time with designing this stuff, what seems like it is going to be one thing on paper turns out to have a mind of its own during the swatching, knitting the whole design, or even at the end, during the blocking process. I am having my own little design tug of war right now with my latest...what I thought it would be and want it clearly wants to be are two different things. It just drives me nuts. Right now, I'm having to take 5 days of thinking of the design one way and just throw it out the door. It's not going to work. The end. Sometimes it comes down to what is the most important design element to you, and then you have to come up with Plan B in able to pull it off."

It is so interesting to hear you say this. I spent 8 years working as an interior designer...a good profession when the economy is strong. There are basic principals of design that I knew I had to keep in mind when putting a room together (rhythm, harmony, scale, proportion, etc). Inevitably, the finished installation offered design surprises (good things) that I had not anticipated. That "picture in your head" vs. reality can go either way. I know next to nothing about designing patterns. Are there basic elements of design that act as a skeleton?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> It is so interesting to hear you say this. I spent 8 years working as an interior designer...a good profession when the economy is strong. There are basic principals of design that I knew I had to keep in mind when putting a room together (rhythm, harmony, scale, proportion, etc). Inevitably, the finished installation offered design surprises (good things) that I had not anticipated. That "picture in your head" vs. reality can go either way. I know next to nothing about designing patterns. Are there basic elements of design that act as a skeleton?


There are basic design elements that one adheres to, but with lace design, Mr. Math is the one that directs the whole shebang. And he is a BAD MAN!!! So for example, I might get an idea... and I'll get on the computer and start charting it... I'll search through stitch dictionaries or come up with something on my own, but every single element has to fit like a puzzle piece math-wise into all other elements, and therein lies the big challenge with designing lace.

So you may very much want to use a certain stitch pattern, or combine patterns, whatever, but based on the geometric shape you are trying to achieve, and the way you want that pattern to be placed within that shape, it may be impossible mathematically for you to use it. Tons of "great ideas" design-wise just have to be tossed out. Grrrgggh. Very frustrating. So really it is the math that forces the hand, and the creativity within those constraints comes afterwards. That differs from painting, for example, where you are only limited by your own ability but not by mathematical relationships between the numbers of your creative choices! Of course, one's own design esthetic is the driving force after the math is all worked out.

Further, I might design differently if I was the only one to knit it. I could have as many rag tag charts as I liked since I'd be the only one looking at them. But since I am always designing for others to work the patterns, I have to keep in mind also how easy it will be to break the design into charts, and how big those charts have to be... will they fit on one page? Will there be 20 pages or charts?? (NO!!!!) And since I am all about the charts being easy to use and market them as such, I have to make design decisions based upon that as well. So the math is even more constricting that it might be otherwise, since having aligning stitch patterns share low common multiples is very important for example, as well as a ton of other numerical considerations.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...So much of the time with designing this stuff, what seems like it is going to be one thing on paper turns out to have a mind of its own during the swatching, knitting the whole design, or even at the end, during the blocking process...


So interesting to eavesdrop on this discussion about designing!


> I am having my own little design tug of war right now with my latest...


Oooh! A new KAL for the New Year???


> ...what I thought it would be and want it clearly wants to be are two different things....


Maybe it could evolve into two different designs?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> There are basic design elements that one adheres to, but with lace design, Mr. Math is the one that directs the whole shebang. And he is a BAD MAN!!! So for example, I might get an idea... and I'll get on the computer and start charting it... I'll search through stitch dictionaries or come up with something on my own, but every single element has to fit like a puzzle piece math-wise into all other elements, and therein lies the big challenge with designing lace.
> 
> So you may very much want to use a certain stitch pattern, or combine patterns, whatever, but based on the geometric shape you are trying to achieve, and the way you want that pattern to be placed within that shape, it may be impossible mathematically for you to use it. Tons of "great ideas" design-wise just have to be tossed out. Grrrgggh. Very frustrating. So really it is the math that forces the hand, and the creativity within those constraints comes afterwards. That differs from painting, for example, where you are only limited by your own ability but not by mathematical relationships between the numbers of your creative choices! Of course, one's own design esthetic is the driving force after the math is all worked out.
> 
> Further, I might design differently if I was the only one to knit it. I could have as many rag tag charts as I liked since I'd be the only one looking at them. But since I am always designing for others to work the patterns, I have to keep in mind also how easy it will be to break the design into charts, and how big those charts have to be... will they fit on one page? Will there be 20 pages or charts?? (NO!!!!) And since I am all about the charts being easy to use and market them as such, I have to make design decisions based upon that as well. So the math is even more constricting that it might be otherwise, since having aligning stitch patterns share low common multiples is very important for example, as well as a ton of other numerical considerations.


Thanks for such a wonderful explanation. I can see how the math becomes a stumbling block. I quake in my boots are the thought of adapting a pattern's size or yarn weight b/c of the math. I am truly in awe of you and all the other brilliant designers out there.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Eleven, seven, three, one... done!
> I have finished Tristano #2.
> I hope to get it blocked tomorrow.


yeahhhhhhhhh FOR you !!!! GREAT JOB !!!!!

My DIL decided to try her hand at knitting the TRISTANO - and just finished it on Thursday..... She will bring it with Her to Florida for Christmas (she lives in CA) so that I can show her HOW to Wet Block......... It is in a very dark navy blue (hand-dyed - so it's NOT really a solid color)......
I'll post it after it's blocked - probably around the 27-28th od DEC........


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> yeahhhhhhhhh FOR you !!!! GREAT JOB !!!!!
> 
> My DIL decided to try her hand at knitting the TRISTANO - and just finished it on Thursday..... She will bring it with Her to Florida for Christmas (she lives in CA) so that I can show her HOW to Wet Block......... It is in a very dark navy blue (hand-dyed - so it's NOT really a solid color)......
> I'll post it after it's blocked - probably around the 27-28th od DEC........


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> ...My DIL decided to try her hand at knitting the TRISTANO ...It is in a very dark navy blue....


Sounds rich & regal!
Looking forward to seeing it, too.

I just finished pinning out my Stardust Tristano. I forgot to measure it beforehand. I knew that I was forgetting something...
Anyway - it isn't lying out to normal triangular proportions - 73" across & 40" down the spine. I wish that the points would stay as open & pointy as they are now: the lace is opened out so nicely.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Do you mean a wise owl?
> 
> :twisted:


Wise but never old!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds rich & regal!
> Looking forward to seeing it, too.
> 
> I just finished pinning out my Stardust Tristano. I forgot to measure it beforehand. I knew that I was forgetting something...
> Anyway - it isn't lying out to normal triangular proportions - 73" across & 40" down the spine. I wish that the points would stay as open & pointy as they are now: the lace is opened out so nicely.


Oh my! That is a nice big shawl.
Now that Elizabeth is soaking I can finally cast on Tristano! I can't believe you have already done two and I have yet to start. I am off to gather yarn & needles...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Wise but never old!


I sagely left that word out 
(Not intending to contradict myself, but my mother always said, "No point being old if you can't be cute." In this case, the use of cute means cunning or smart - perhaps only a Newfoundland usage.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...I can finally cast on Tristano! ... I am off to gather yarn & needles...


Have fun while I start with my Elizabeth


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Went back and looked I am positively nuts!  The title is Scarf with Hearts and it was done by Madame Butterfly! Oops  Umoza


What a relief! Now I have proof that I'm not the only one who does things like that! LOL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> What a relief! Now I have proof that I'm not the only one who does things like that! LOL!


Reminds me of one time my mother went to buy an album for my brother (in the days of vinyl.) She told the young fellow that she was looking for an album called "Hell Afloat" - he had no idea what she was talking about. Then she added that it was by Meat Balls & the guy realized that she was looking for "Bat Out of Hell" by Meat Loaf. "Well," she said, "if I didn't knock it down, I staggered it."


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Rosalie, that is just wonderful! So pretty and delicate. I do see a mock cable...they are just the cutest little things... I love the way you incorporated it into the design. I love that color too. What yarn did you use???... (Did that make sense?) ....


Dee,
The yarn is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. I think it is a blue colorway, but it looks like lavender and grey tonal to me. I love those mock cables and was hoping you'd notice the little guys. What they replaced was so blah.

I do understand about the narrower edging being easier to deal with when merging the beginning and side lace edges. That makes sense.

Balanced Math: Saying that every increase has to be balanced by a decrease is easy. Making sure that happens on paper is really tedious. The more I play with charts the more I appreciate your beautifully designed patterns.

My biggest problem is that I cannot work fast enough to knit the shawls I want to make and play with the ideas I have in my head.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Stardust Tristano released from the rack! I think that the word to describe this blocking was shrieking - not screaming. 
As I was doing it, I was thinking about my trepidation while approaching my first blocking attempt on my Purple Stardust Nanciann. It took me days to work up the nerve to even get at it & then I made a first aborted attempt on rugs on the living room floor. A couple of days later, I tried again - took me hours!
This time, though, I was loving the whole process - as I stretched it out & let the beautiful design elements show themselves off fully. Time wasnt a factor - it was a joy to work with.
I also want to repeat that dealing with the cast on edge for blocking those points made it so much easier: the placement of the pins was obvious & the threads didnt pull out of shape at all.

Details: 
Red Heart Stardust, 70% superwsh wool, 25% nylon, 5% other; colour green (in the skein it looks like a pale olive but knit up, as Alderrose mentioned to me, it basically gives the impression of gold.)
191y/50g - used 4 skeins (6 g left) - so roughly 764yards.
I added 64 stitches to the cast on since this was fingering weight, which meant 7 reps of chart 4.
I forgot to measure it before blocking & I was mistaken earlier when I gave the dimensions while it was still being blocked. 
Released, it is 76 across & 38 down the lovely spine.
I couldnt get any outdoor shots because it is wet & dreary outside. (I wish that it would just snow & get it over with instead of getting snow one day & rain the next!)

Another nice thing that I noticed about knitting from the bottom up is that you can see the shawl as you work on it. From the top down, the base is drawn in on the needles & isnt as easy to see.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Jane, Your Tristano is breathtaking. That yarn works up like spun gold. There's nothing green about it...unless it's envy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> Jane, Your Tristano is breathtaking. That yarn works up like spun gold. There's nothing green about it...unless it's envy.


Thank you so much, Rosalie.
I am tempted to actually wear this one myself. It might be nice for Christmas - especially over something red.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

OMG, Jane! This looks like a shawl a fairy god mother might wear...or it wouldn't out of place draped around "Glinda's" shoulders as she descends in her twinkling bubble into Munchkin-land...everything about it is ethereal. Give yourself a great big hug for this one...and save one for Dee as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> OMG, Jane! This looks like a shawl a fairy god mother might wear...everything about it is ethereal.


Thank you for your kind praise 


> Give yourself a great big hug for this one...and save one for Dee as well.


Definitely a gigantic hug for Dee. With such a great design, you can't go wrong.
I am thinking about knitting a lace weight Tristano after Christmas. I think that the detail would be even more ethereal.
(I can't believe that someone used that adjective to describe my work!)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Stardust Tristano released from the rack! I think that the word to describe this blocking was shrieking - not screaming.
> As I was doing it, I was thinking about my trepidation while approaching my first blocking attempt on my Purple Stardust Nanciann. It took me days to work up the nerve to even get at it & then I made a first aborted attempt on rugs on the living room floor. A couple of days later, I tried again - took me hours!
> This time, though, I was loving the whole process - as I stretched it out & let the beautiful design elements show themselves off fully. Time wasnt a factor - it was a joy to work with.
> I also want to repeat that dealing with the cast on edge for blocking those points made it so much easier: the placement of the pins was obvious & the threads didnt pull out of shape at all.
> ...


Your Tristano is absolutely lovely. Well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Your Tristano is absolutely lovely. Well done!


Thank you


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely a gigantic hug for Dee. With such a great design, you can't go wrong.
> I am thinking about knitting a lace weight Tristano after Christmas. I think that the detail would be even more ethereal.
> (I can't believe that someone used that adjective to describe my work!)


We call 'em as we see 'em. And She's right about the shawl being perfect for a fairy godmother. So do you have a magic wand?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ...So do you have a magic wand?


Why yes - it's also called a knitting needle  I also have a bunch of fairy godmothers who guide me on my way. (i.e. you guys)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

So if the "magic" doesn't work, you can threaten with the point of the needle! LOL!

I've just made space for the Christmas Tree. Now to pull it out of the box and set it up. The knitting is standing by as a reward.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane! Thanks for the close-up, too, of the spine. I keep wondering what mine will look like. I'm only on the second repeat of the next to last chart, but I'm loving how the stitch count goes down - I know I'm knitting the same number of stitches, but it seems to be going faster.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ...I've just made space for the Christmas Tree. Now to pull it out of the box and set it up.


We always go into the woods to get one. I have to take a trip to town tomorrow - consumes 2 days so it will be the weekend before we can get one. It takes me about 3 days to trim it - with the scattered "space" being filled continually from then on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:



> Beautiful, Jane!


Thanks 


> I'm loving how the stitch count goes down - I know I'm knitting the same number of stitches, but it seems to be going faster.


Isn't that great? 
I think that it is because as we near the end, we have less patience because we are anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We always go into the woods to get one. I have to take a trip to town tomorrow - consumes 2 days so it will be the weekend before we can get one. It takes me about 3 days to trim it - with the scattered "space" being filled continually from then on.


I used to get one from my Mom's property, always choosing prickly Spruce to keep the kids and their pets out of it. With Mom and her property gone and the kids all grown, we opted for the artificial variety. I chose one that looks real and have fooled a couple people with its life-likeness.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ...I chose one that looks real and have fooled a couple people with its life-likeness.


My sister has one that is very life-like & perfect for decorating - allows her to get in toward the middle & under the branches.
I can appreciate that it is so much more convenient - especially if it already has the lights on it. I wouldn't have to wait for the weather or daylight to cooperate either - but I do love the smell of the sap. I suppose there'll come a day when it just won't be practical for me to chop my own, though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

very pretty Jane  If I may ask, what did you try differently with the apex?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> very pretty Jane


Thanks.


> If I may ask, what did you try differently with the apex?


The first time, I only pulled out the lacy points & the centre stitch of the spine.
This time I put a pin on either side of the spine to open it up - it isn't one of the regular points.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your new Tristano is simply gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Your new Tristano is simply gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Jane, I am simply amazed.... Wonderful...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The first time, I only pulled out the lacy points & the centre stitch of the spine.
> This time I put a pin on either side of the spine to open it up - it isn't one of the regular points.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Jane, I am simply amazed.... Wonderful...


Thank you, Sharon


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh Jane!! I am definitely green with envy. Absolutely gorgeous. Just love the color and you are right, will look beautiful with red. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Oh Jane!! ... Absolutely gorgeous...


Thank you


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Dee,
> The yarn is Cascade Heritage Silk Paint. I think it is a blue colorway, but it looks like lavender and grey tonal to me. I love those mock cables and was hoping you'd notice the little guys. What they replaced was so blah.
> 
> I do understand about the narrower edging being easier to deal with when merging the beginning and side lace edges. That makes sense.
> ...


I've got that yarn myself! I didn't realize it! It really has nice tones... I am definitely going to use it for something. Ir was really the perfect choice for your lovely stole.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Stardust Tristano released from the rack! I think that the word to describe this blocking was shrieking - not screaming.
> As I was doing it, I was thinking about my trepidation while approaching my first blocking attempt on my Purple Stardust Nanciann. It took me days to work up the nerve to even get at it & then I made a first aborted attempt on rugs on the living room floor. A couple of days later, I tried again - took me hours!
> This time, though, I was loving the whole process .....


Jane Jane Jane!!! You! That Tristano! It does look like spun gold. And I like what you did to the tip. Nice call on that. You are really coming into your own... a lace knitting MACHINE!!!! A++++ :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...You are really coming into your own... a lace knitting MACHINE!!!! A++++ :thumbup:


Thank you so much  
I feel so lucky to have joined into that first KAL & thereby to have met up with all of you great people. I have learned so much.
It struck me as so funny that I actually enjoyed blocking this shawl - a stark contrast to the terror that I experienced with my first Nanciann! Do you remember?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much
> I feel so lucky to have joined into that first KAL & thereby to have met up with all of you great people. I have learned so much.
> It struck me as so funny that I actually enjoyed blocking this shawl - a stark contrast to the terror that I experienced with my first Nanciann! Do you remember?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (that me laughing really loudly for real right now!) I do remember!!! I do!! That's what makes this all that much more wonderful. I'm so glad you joined that KAL too. You are a great addition to our little family here. I can always count on you for a good laugh, my dear.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...You are a great addition to our little family here...


I feel blessed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jane, your Tristano is beautiful - a spider's web of a shawl. 
Love your Hayfied too Alder Rose.

I started my Tris. Cast on 425 stitches . Yarn is one of the Natural Dye Studio's odd boys in pink with a silver glitter - It is called Stardust Lace. I'm adding little pearly beads. I am half way through chart 2. Pink isn't a colour I use too often but I'm loving this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Jane, your Tristano is beautiful


Thank you 


> I started my Tris. Cast on 425 stitches ...


Lace weight, I take it. That's a lot of stitches to contend with, for sure!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lace weight, I take it. That's a lot of stitches to contend with, for sure!


It doesn't seem so bad when you know you are decreasing and yes it is lace weight. I love the Natural Dye Studio Yarns - so soft - in texture and colour.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Jane, your shawl is ethereal! What a show stopper! I can say I knew you "when". You will be famous for sure!

I still haven't cast mine on. Life has been getting in the way. We are hosting 2 Christmas parties this weekend. Tree still not decorated. I was putting lights on this morning and it tipped over! Thank goodness it's 14 feet is leaning against the wall! The wires holding it to the walls came loose!
I also have had no internet for 2 days. Guys just fixed it. Bad modem!

Maybe I will start my cast on. Did you all use a larger needle as directed? I knit loose anyway so am wondering...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Lynn,
If you knit loose, it's even more important to cast on with the larger needles. 

I cannot imagine trying to set up a 14 foot Christmas tree much less decorating it. My heart would have stopped when those wires came loose.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It doesn't seem so bad when you know you are decreasing and yes it is lace weight...


I am really tempted to do one in lace as well - since I've done one in sport & one in fingering. I think that border would look amazing in lace weight ...after Christmas though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Jane, your shawl is ethereal! What a show stopper!


Thank you very much


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Jane, your shawl is ethereal! What a show stopper! I can say I knew you "when". You will be famous for sure!
> 
> I still haven't cast mine on. Life has been getting in the way. We are hosting 2 Christmas parties this weekend. Tree still not decorated. I was putting lights on this morning and it tipped over! Thank goodness it's 14 feet is leaning against the wall! The wires holding it to the walls came loose!
> I also have had no internet for 2 days. Guys just fixed it. Bad modem!
> ...


I did a 14' tree one year - we were in a house with 20' ceilings - decorating was a challenge since the tree was also quite big in circumference so even when up on the ladder I was still several feet away from the top half, lol. Good luck!

ps - almost done with one of my Xmas WIP's so I *hope* to cast on Tristano soon. Love the work you other KPers have done, beautiful.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe I will start my cast on. Did you all use a larger needle as directed? I knit loose anyway so am wondering...[/quote]

Absolutely, my experience... I knitted mine on 3.5 mm and cast on with a 6 mm.... Still a little firm.... And i am a tight knitter... So if the body is going to be looser, so the edge must be to accomodate it.... Well i think so anyway.... Kisses.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I was putting lights on this morning and it tipped over! ... The wires holding it to the walls came loose!


That reminds me of the only year that I thought that I could forego attaching the tree to the wall. We had bought a new tree stand & it seemed so substantial that I didn't think that we'd need the extra precaution.
We went out to my son's Christmas recital - I think that he was about 4 - not in kindergarten yet, anyway. When we came home, there was the fully decorated tree lying on its side in the middle of the living room floor. I just stood there with my mouth hanging open. 
He disappeared in the play room & came back a little while later with a home made card. "Here, Mommy," he said. "It's a get well card."


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I want to do it in lace weight too. That has been my goal, but it seems like life keeps getting in the way. 

At least my little puny 7 ft. Christmas tree/with lights is set up but waiting to be decorated, the pellet stove is cleaned and fired-up, and I'm enjoying both while I look out on a frosty world. The chiropractor says to ice my back. I wonder if laying in the frozen yard would work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He disappeared in the play room & came back a little while later with a home made card. "Here, Mommy," he said. "It's a get well card."


that is so precious


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...I also have had no internet for 2 days.


I've been without access for the better part of two days but it was because I had to go to town to see a periodontist. Some fun!


> Did you all use a larger needle as directed? I knit loose anyway so am wondering...


I always go about 0.5mm larger than suggested because I generally knit more tightly.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> I want to do it in lace weight too. That has been my goal, but it seems like life keeps getting in the way.
> 
> At least my little puny 7 ft. Christmas tree/with lights is set up but waiting to be decorated, the pellet stove is cleaned and fired-up, and I'm enjoying both while I look out on a frosty world. The chiropractor says to ice my back. I wonder if laying in the frozen yard would work.


So sorry your back is troubling you. If the yard was frozen with snow, you could make snow angels . I cleaned my dishwasher and oven and oven racks today, but the tree is still in a box in the garage. I will be selling my previous one, since it is too big and heavy for me to deal with. The new one is 7 1/2 feet so I hope it will hold my collection of ornaments. At least it has lights on it already.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> I want to do it in lace weight too. That has been my goal, but it seems like life keeps getting in the way.
> 
> At least my little puny 7 ft. Christmas tree/with lights is set up but waiting to be decorated, the pellet stove is cleaned and fired-up, and I'm enjoying both while I look out on a frosty world. The chiropractor says to ice my back. I wonder if laying in the frozen yard would work.


Be careful of lying on the ground, you may have a heck of a time getting back up. Lol


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's unseasonably cold here and I haven't been able to knit due to numbness in my hands. I am determined to knit this week so many projects and pain. Bummer!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You take good care of yourself, Umoza.

It is COLD here, too. Even though I was bundled up to do the evening chores, I came in with ice cubes for fingers. The weather forecast says we will be getting snow tomorrow. The granddaughters are excited.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Jane, your Tristano is beautiful - a spider's web of a shawl.
> Love your Hayfied too Alder Rose.
> 
> I started my Tris. Cast on 425 stitches . Yarn is one of the Natural Dye Studio's odd boys in pink with a silver glitter - It is called Stardust Lace. I'm adding little pearly beads. I am half way through chart 2. Pink isn't a colour I use too often but I'm loving this.


That sounds like it is going to be really lovely!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> I want to do it in lace weight too. That has been my goal, but it seems like life keeps getting in the way.
> 
> At least my little puny 7 ft. Christmas tree/with lights is set up but waiting to be decorated, the pellet stove is cleaned and fired-up, and I'm enjoying both while I look out on a frosty world. The chiropractor says to ice my back. I wonder if laying in the frozen yard would work.


Did I miss a post where you talked about hurting our back? I've looked but I can't find it. So sorry to hear that. Are you any better???


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Did I miss a post where you talked about hurting our back? I've looked but I can't find it. So sorry to hear that. Are you any better???


Farm life! LOL! I think there is some kind of lottery going on in the barn yarn and the winner gets to play tricks on me. The critters always provide me with a good story to take to my chiropractor.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

AlderRose said:


> Lynn,
> If you knit loose, it's even more important to cast on with the larger needles.
> 
> I cannot imagine trying to set up a 14 foot Christmas tree much less decorating it. My heart would have stopped when those wires came loose.


Thanks so much. I started blocking Elizabeth but my bed wasn't big enough. Now I have to wait for DH to find sawhorses to set up a 4x8 sheet of plywood to use as a table. While I wait for that to happen I can cast on! Thanks again!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Maybe I will start my cast on. Did you all use a larger needle as directed? I knit loose anyway so am wondering...


Absolutely, my experience... I knitted mine on 3.5 mm and cast on with a 6 mm.... Still a little firm.... And i am a tight knitter... So if the body is going to be looser, so the edge must be to accomodate it.... Well i think so anyway.... Kisses.[/quote]

You all are so great with such fast responses! Thanks for the kisses. I needed them after the Tree Adventure! Now I need to find a larger needle! Not sure if I have one long enough...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That reminds me of the only year that I thought that I could forego attaching the tree to the wall. We had bought a new tree stand & it seemed so substantial that I didn't think that we'd need the extra precaution.
> We went out to my son's Christmas recital - I think that he was about 4 - not in kindergarten yet, anyway. When we came home, there was the fully decorated tree lying on its side in the middle of the living room floor. I just stood there with my mouth hanging open.
> He disappeared in the play room & came back a little while later with a home made card. "Here, Mommy," he said. "It's a get well card."


That is too precious! 
The tree is in a stand which is in a big aluminum trough like bucket that we used to water sheep. It holds gallons of water and adds extra security when the wires loosen up!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

AlderRose said:


> You take good care of yourself, Umoza.
> 
> It is COLD here, too. Even though I was bundled up to do the evening chores, I came in with ice cubes for fingers. The weather forecast says we will be getting snow tomorrow. The granddaughters are excited.


I am so jealous you have snow. All we have is rain and everythimg is dead and brown. I need snow!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks so much. I started blocking Elizabeth but my bed wasn't big enough. Now I have to wait...


Too bad on having to wait. I only just barely fit my Edwina on the bed. I hope Elizabeth doesn't come out any larger.


> While I wait for that to happen I can cast on! ...


There is that consolation.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, I've cast on 333 stitches using size 10 needles and Jeny Staiman's super stretchy slip knot method. My yarn is Madelinetosh Pashmina dk weight. I'll do the set up row tomorrow. If any of you detect a problem with this startup, please let me know.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

The Tristano shawl is gorgeous. There is so much talent out here it is overwhelming. Dee O'keefe creates the most beautiful designs for her shawls.

Do any of you know which you tube video shows the eyelet cable stitch? It consists of 3 stitches, but I am not sure which one it is after watching many you tubes. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out New Stitch in a Day


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> The Tristano shawl is gorgeous. There is so much talent out here it is overwhelming. Dee O'keefe creates the most beautiful designs for her shawls.
> 
> Do any of you know which you tube video shows the eyelet cable stitch? It consists of 3 stitches, but I am not sure which one it is after watching many you tubes. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


If you look at the abbreviations list in the pattern, an excellent explanation on how to knit the eyelet cable is given. If you do exactly as it says there, you will have no problem.

When you get to the place to knit the EC, the next three stitches on the left needle are involved. Take your right needle tip and lift the third stitch from the left needle point, and pass it over the two stitches next to the point and drop it. Then, knit the stitch next to the point, do a YO, and knit the next stitch. Done!

I hope this helps.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you, CathyAnn. This certainly makes sense and it sounds so easy. I should have looked at the pattern sheet before asking on-line. The Tristano shawl hasn't been difficult to knit. It maybe that I am finally learning. 

Thanks again,
Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Umozabeads,

I have checked the "Stitch a Day" youtubes, but I wasn't sure which one it was. Stitch a Day is sent to my mailbox. I enjoy his youtubes. He use the English throw style for knitting, just as I do.

Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> If you look at the abbreviations list in the pattern, an excellent explanation on how to knit the eyelet cable is given. If you do exactly as it says there, you will have no problem.
> 
> When you get to the place to knit the EC, the next three stitches on the left needle are involved. Take your right needle tip and lift the third stitch from the left needle point, and pass it over the two stitches next to the point and drop it. Then, knit the stitch next to the point, do a YO, and knit the next stitch. Done!
> 
> I hope this helps.


You know I'm cold and clearly NOT thinking straight! I apologize for not answering your query correctly. The stitch is much fun and I even find myself looking forward to it. Umoza 
:shock:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> Ok, I've cast on 333 stitches using size 10 needles and Jeny Staiman's super stretchy slip knot method. My yarn is Madelinetosh Pashmina dk weight. I'll do the set up row tomorrow. If any of you detect a problem with this startup, please let me know.


Hi and welcome! You can certainly use that cast on, but I did write the pattern specifically for the long tail after swatching a bunch of different ones, including the one you are using. I felt that the edging looked the prettiest with the long tail, which is why I recommended it and designed the shawl accordingly. But I'm sure that if that is your go-to cast on, the shawl will look fine, it just might look subtly different at the edge.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi and welcome! You can certainly use that cast on, but I did write the pattern specifically for the long tail after swatching a bunch of different ones, including the one you are using. I felt that the edging looked the prettiest with the long tail, which is why I recommended it and designed the shawl accordingly. But I'm sure that if that is your go-to cast on, the shawl will look fine, it just might look subtly different at the edge.


Thank you. The reason I used a different cast on is because I'm not good at the long tail. Maybe I should work on that. I'll swatch with the long tail and if it looks better than what I've got, then I'll start over.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I felt that the edging looked the prettiest with the long tail.


I see your point; the long tail cast on does produce a prettier edge. Oh well, if I'd followed your instructions, I wouldn't be frogging and restarting. Better to do it now than regret my cast on choice at completion.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, cast on of 333 stitches done and rows 1 and 2 done. Yippee!! Only did five attempts at casting on (way too long of a tail left over the first few times) and only ripped out once (swapped the ssk's and k2tog's at some point in the row, big sigh). I am using Cherry Tree Hill Potluck Supersock Lace yarn in rose petals (soft pink). Cast on with US 9 and am knitting with US 5, and a whole lot of stitch markers. Looking forward to getting some more rows done.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The worst part is over. It's all downhill from where you are.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chart 3 finished. Really like the pretty pearly beads and warm pink colour. I meant this to be mine but my lovely (pregnant) daughter, who isn't usually a lover of pink, has fallen in love with it. A pretty shawl is a fair swap for a new grandson, I think. ;-)


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I redid the cast on row and the set up row including lifeline. Now on to the fun part.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A pretty shawl is a fair swap for a new grandson, I think. ;-)


Oh, I think you're getting the best end of that one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I think you're getting the best end of that one.


Me too.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Chart 3 finished. Really like the pretty pearly beads and warm pink colour. I meant this to be mine but my lovely (pregnant) daughter, who isn't usually a lover of pink, has fallen in love with it. A pretty shawl is a fair swap for a new grandson, I think. ;-)


That's my way of thinking, too. When is he expected?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Chart 3 finished. Really like the pretty pearly beads and warm pink colour. I meant this to be mine but my lovely (pregnant) daughter, who isn't usually a lover of pink, has fallen in love with it. A pretty shawl is a fair swap for a new grandson, I think. ;-)


What row(s) did you add the beads? That sounds so pretty. Thanks. Like the swap


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linzers said:


> That's my way of thinking, too. When is he expected?


He is due in early March. His big brother is very excited too and already rather protective - tells his mum to be careful not to squish the babt when she bends down, He has also been helping to choose yarn for babt clothes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What row(s) did you add the beads? That sounds so pretty. Thanks. Like the swap


Chart 1 row 1 I placed a bead on each of the purl stitches and on the double decrease.
Rows 3 and 5 on the double decreases
Row 7 on the purl stitch between the 2 yarn overs
Rows 9 and 11 on the double decreases
Chart 2 on the purl stitches between the 2 yarn overs on rows 1,9,17
Chart 3 on the purl stitches between the yarn overs rows 1,9
Chart 4 and 5 as above on row 1 only

It seems to be working out ok so that the point of each vee shape is accented. Most of the beaded shawls I have knitted came with the bead placement worked out. This is only the second shawl where I have worked the placement out myself - the first being Edwina. I'm sure Umoza would have different ideas with all of her experience but it is nice to go on a stage and really personalise what is, even without beads, a really pretty pattern


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Chart 1 row 1 I placed a bead on each of the purl stitches and on the double decrease.
> Rows 3 and 5 on the double decreases
> Row 7 on the purl stitch between the 2 yarn overs
> Rows 9 and 11 on the double decreases
> ...


ooh, thank you thank you :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, thank you thank you :thumbup:


You're welcome.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you. This will save me so much time. I worked out bead placement on the charts of the Liz shawl and used more beads than I should have, but that was my first try at it. I will use your bead placement for this one (when my yarn arrives and I can cast on).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Thank you. This will save me so much time. I worked out bead placement on the charts of the Liz shawl and used more beads than I should have, but that was my first try at it. I will use your bead placement for this one (when my yarn arrives and I can cast on).


It will be lovely to see your finished shawl.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I am still in San Diego. Didn't get doctor's clearance because I didn't know that I had to get it. I will call for one tomorrow. I am placing 4mm ceramic cobalt blue on the first three charts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Well I am still in San Diego. Didn't get doctor's clearance ...


That's disappointing. Hope all goes well with the doctor.


> I am placing 4mm ceramic cobalt blue on the first three charts.


Well at least you're making progress. Can't wait to see those beads in all their glory.


----------



## Johanna1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have always used lace weight yarn for all my shawls. This is the first time using fingering weight yarn. I am using KnitPicks Pallette yarn and I am not sure I like it. I am almost finished with part 3, but since I added 128 extra stitches, I think it be a while working part 4. I hope I like it better when it is finished.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Palette has been my go to yarn for over twenty shawls. I love the color variations. It can feel weird while knitting but it struts its stuff after blocking. Light weight wool warmth and no piling so far.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

461 stitches cast on in a lace weight acrylic. It's white in honor of the snow that is being so persistent about staying around. No Beads. I'll enjoy all of your beaded shawls from afar.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Johanna1 said:


> ...This is the first time using fingering weight yarn...


I am only on my second lace weight shawl & I am getting used to it but I love kitting with fingering weight. I guess, though, it depends on the use that one plans to make of it.
I love Knit Picks yarns. What colour are you using?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> 461 stitches cast on in a lace weight acrylic. It's white in honor of the snow...


Sounds lovely. 461 stitches! WOW!
I want to do a lace weight one, as well, but it will have to wait until after Christmas. I will have to take vicarious joy in yours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> 461 stitches cast on in a lace weight acrylic. It's white in honor of the snow that is being so persistent about staying around. No Beads. I'll enjoy all of your beaded shawls from afar.


Judging by my lace weight - cast on 425 stitches - yours is going to be a really generous size. I'll look forward to seeing it beads or no beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am only on my second lace weight shawl & I am getting used to it but I love kitting with fingering weight. I guess, though, it depends on the use that one plans to make of it.
> I love Knit Picks yarns. What colour are you using?


Fingering and lace weight are my favourites to knit with. Anything else feels like rope.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> He is due in early March. His big brother is very excited too and already rather protective - tells his mum to be careful not to squish the babt when she bends down, He has also been helping to choose yarn for babt clothes.


Congratulations! Plenty of time to knit for this baby. How funny re: the big squish. Tell him that his new baby brother would love it if he would sing to him while he's waiting and growing inside Mum. Can you imagine there is research that supports the idea that babies can hear in uteri and that they will bond to familiar sounding voices?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Fingering and lace weight are my favourites to knit with. Anything else feels like rope.


When knitting the Ruxton, I went from fingering to worsted and couldn't believe how much work it is to wrestle with the heavier weighted yarn. I have the worsted for a Tristano. We will see if I have the intestinal fortitude. LOL! ... especially after knitting one in lace weight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linzers said:


> Congratulations! Plenty of time to knit for this baby. How funny re: the big squish. Tell him that his new baby brother would love it if he would sing to him while he's waiting and growing inside Mum. Can you imagine there is research that supports the idea that babies can hear in uteri and that they will bond to familiar sounding voices?


It is marvelous, isn't it. He talks to the baby through Mum's tummy button and tries to peer inside to see him.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is marvelous, isn't it. He talks to the baby through Mum's tummy button and tries to peer inside to see him.


Yes, it certainly is.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello,

I find that a 333 cast-on makes the yarn bunch up when knitting on a 32 in cable. Did anyone use a longer sized cable, such as a 36 inch or 40? It is difficult looking at what I have knitted all at once with the 32 inch cable. Am I doing something wrong? Comments appreciated...

Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it would depend on the yarn. I am working with fingering weight with no problems. What weight yarn are you using?


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am using Sweetgeorgia Tough Love sock yarn. I didn't think sock yarn would be much thicker than fingering. The yarn becomes bunched up since the cable isn't long enough. I am using a size 5 needle 32 inch cable. I guess I need to use fingering yarn. I have lots of stash, so it is not a problem. Thanks for replying...

Yarnlady


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using Sweetgeorgia Tough Love sock yarn. I didn't think sock yarn would be much thicker than fingering. The yarn becomes bunched up since the cable isn't long enough. I am using a size 5 needle 32 inch cable. I guess I need to use fingering yarn. I have lots of stash, so it is not a problem. Thanks for replying...
> 
> Yarnlady


IMHO... only, not an expert here, but... If you like the yarn, and you have the stitch count correct, keep at it. It does decrease quite quickly, if you change to longer dables pretty soon you will need to change back... I rekon..


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Fingering weight and sock yarn are basically the same. But remember that this pattern does get smaller as you knit. Is it uncomfortable? If not, then proceed. Mine was a little tight in the beginning but you lose a repeat with charts 1-3.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Hello,
> 
> I find that a 333 cast-on makes the yarn bunch up when knitting on a 32 in cable. Did anyone use a longer sized cable, such as a 36 inch or 40? It is difficult looking at what I have knitted all at once with the 32 inch cable. Am I doing something wrong? Comments appreciated...
> 
> Yarnlady


Hi yourself! I think I used a 32" for my sport weight sample, and then I found a longer needle and used that for my fingering weight. You aren't doing anything wrong, it is just the nature of the beast. But keep in mind that on my Alexandra pattern, for example, there are about 300 st to cast off, and most folks do that on a 32" needle or thereabouts. I think that one gets used to all the stitches gradually with top down construction, but it is a sudden shock to have them all at once at the beginning! You aren't doing anything wrong. You could always just knit the next row onto a longer needle so you don't have to loose that might cast on!

And yes, sock and fingering are pretty interchangeable, so I would do as suggested, which is just keep at it, and before long you will have quite a few less stitches to deal with. It just takes some getting use to, trust me!!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Dee,

Thanks for the advice. I didn't think there was a big difference between sock yarn and fingering.

You create the most sophisticated elegant shawls for us to knit. Thank you for your designs. 

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I never thought of that. It is true that as the yarn rows decrease I may have all cable with little yarn. There are many smart ladies out here. Thank you.

YarnLady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Umozabeads,

Thanks for the info, I appreciate your reply.

Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem!  Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I never thought of that. It is true that as the yarn rows decrease I may have all cable with little yarn. There are many smart ladies out here. Thank you.
> 
> YarnLady


I switched to an even shorter one about two-thirds of the way through. It's really fun to see the rows get shorter and shorter!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I didn't think there was a big difference between sock yarn and fingering.
> 
> ...


You are so welcome!

I too switch needles sizes as things get bigger/smaller. I have all my lace needles in both 24 and 32 inch lengths... I'll start a top down on the 24 and go bigger, and visa versa with bottom up. I I have a couple of 40" on my two favorite needle sizes just in case.


----------



## Johanna1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I cast on 461 stitches in fingering yarn and a 32" cable and it is working just fine


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Your shawl will be much larger. It is good to hear that a 32 inch cable can hold so many stitches! Thanks for posting this information, since others may benefit, too.

Yarnlady


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Wow! Your shawl will be much larger. It is good to hear that a 32 inch cable can hold so many stitches! Thanks for posting this information, since others may benefit, too.
> 
> Yarnlady


The weight of the yarn makes a big difference in how many stitches a cable will hold. I cast on and knit my Tristano in sport weight on 32 inchers, and it was crowded, the cast on and first few rows curling around it. However, it didn't take long to get all that straightened out because of the four decreases per pattern row. When there were a lot fewer stitches, I switched to 24 inchers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am using 32" circulars with lace weight yarn and cast on 333. The stitches are bunching on the cable but it is not a problem for me. I am on Row 8 of chart 1 - slow and steady.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't feel like you're the only one. I have been knitting mine since Dee released it. Had several false starts, but now progressing slowly but nicely. Umoza


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

CathyAnn,

Thanks for your response. It is nice to have this forum where we can ask questions and post. I have learned so much about knitting by reading the questions and answers.

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

MissMelba,

My yarn began bunching together and I thought I had the wrong cable length. So glad that we have this forum.....

Yarnlady


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tristano off the needles and sparkling prettily. May get chance to block tomorrow but may not - hospital visiting comes first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Tristano off the needles and sparkling prettily. May get chance to block tomorrow ...


Great! We're looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Tristano off the needles and sparkling prettily. May get chance to block tomorrow but may not - hospital visiting comes first.


Yay. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Tristano off the needles and sparkling prettily. May get chance to block tomorrow but may not - hospital visiting comes first.


Can't wait...but I'll be patient!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Tristano off the needles and sparkling prettily. May get chance to block tomorrow but may not - hospital visiting comes first.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> CathyAnn,
> 
> Thanks for your response. It is nice to have this forum where we can ask questions and post. I have learned so much about knitting by reading the questions and answers.
> 
> Yarnlady


I've learned so much this way too - that and knitting Dee's patterns. I have to say that my knowledge and skill in knitting has increased exponentially just from knitting Dee's patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

CathyAnn,

Dee is a great teacher. She took the time to help me when I was having difficulty with the Alexander. Her designs inspired me to knit lace shawls. I am still working on the Alex along with the Tristano. I had family issues which prevented me from knitting for a year. Now I have lots of time on my hands for knitting needles.  

Yarnlady


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally cast on 333 last night! I am using Caron Simply Soft in sport weight. I have never worked with this yarn or any acrylic in years so I hope it goes well. It certainly was a great price compared to the merino/silk I used on my last shawl.
After doing Elizabeth in lace weight this is like knitting with rope!
I only had a plastic needle that was larger than my #6, to cast on with. It is very sloooooow going knitting that first row off that plastic needle. I am also having to really think about the purl stitches with the YO's. Hopefully I am doing them correctly! Time will tell...
It is very cold here, 6 degrees, so it is a good excuse to stay in and knit all morning. We have had a sad week here. A relative passed away and a young neighbor was killed 600 feet down the road in car accident due to icy roads Monday. I need some knitting therapy.
Back to row 1. Wish me luck!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Finally cast on 333 last night! I am using Caron Simply Soft in sport weight. I have never worked with this yarn or any acrylic in years so I hope it goes well. It certainly was a great price compared to the merino/silk I used on my last shawl.
> After doing Elizabeth in lace weight this is like knitting with rope!
> I only had a plastic needle that was larger than my #6, to cast on with. It is very sloooooow going knitting that first row off that plastic needle. I am also having to really think about the purl stitches with the YO's. Hopefully I am doing them correctly! Time will tell...
> It is very cold here, 6 degrees, so it is a good excuse to stay in and knit all morning. We have had a sad week here. A relative passed away and a young neighbor was killed 600 feet down the road in car accident due to icy roads Monday. I need some knitting therapy.
> Back to row 1. Wish me luck!


So sorry you are having a sad week. Knit away and feel better. I've got to admit I don't know how I would have got through the last 6 weeks without knitting and KP therapy and support. Things are a little better for us at the moment, hope you too feel better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Finally cast on 333 last night!


Way to go!


> I only had a plastic needle ...


I hate plastic needles. I couldn't find any metal DPNs in larger sizes, so I have had to use plastic whenever I knit in heavier weights. 


> We have had a sad week here...


Thank goodness for kitting therapy. Sorry to hear about these sad events.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Finally cast on 333 last night! I am using Caron Simply Soft in sport weight. I have never worked with this yarn or any acrylic in years so I hope it goes well. It certainly was a great price compared to the merino/silk I used on my last shawl.
> After doing Elizabeth in lace weight this is like knitting with rope!
> I only had a plastic needle that was larger than my #6, to cast on with. It is very sloooooow going knitting that first row off that plastic needle. I am also having to really think about the purl stitches with the YO's. Hopefully I am doing them correctly! Time will tell...
> It is very cold here, 6 degrees, so it is a good excuse to stay in and knit all morning. We have had a sad week here. A relative passed away and a young neighbor was killed 600 feet down the road in car accident due to icy roads Monday. I need some knitting therapy.
> Back to row 1. Wish me luck!


Plastic!? Ugh... And yeah, those purl stitches with YOs are tricky.

I am so sorry to hear about your sad week, my condolences. How tragic. Hugs to you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear some of you are having a bad week,  Hope some knitting time will give your minds a respite. ((hugs))


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, hugs to everyone. Life sometimes gets in the way, but I have learned to embrace the negative just as I would the positive. I have found that it brings a sense of balance to life.  Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yes, hugs to everyone. Life sometimes gets in the way, but I have learned to embrace the negative just as I would the positive. I have found that it brings a sense of balance to life.  Umoza


You are right of course, Umoza - "Life's rich tapestry" as the saying goes. We just need to believe that the highs will balance out the lows.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Umoza, you are a wise lady!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Aw shucks guys.  Umoza


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the hugs! 
I made it through the first row. Those plastic circs were a nightmare but I finally have all the stitches on my Chiagoos. Phew!
Is there a trick to the purl, YO ? At first I had 2 yo's instead of 1. Then the YO stitch seemed to be on the needle backwards! When I did row 2 I had to orient the stitch correctly to purl it. I don't know what I am doing wrong, or better yet, how to do it right!
Maybe I will hunt youtube...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The YOs on either side of the purl stitch are always fun for me, too. The first one seems to need completely wrapped around the needle to make it work, then I fussed with the second one so it would be the same size as the first one. I thought they'd turn out bigger than the rest of the YOs, but they look the same. Figure that one out.

I'm using my knitting as therapy, too. Life sure does have its joys and tears.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ... I thought they'd turn out bigger than the rest of the YOs, but they look the same. Figure that one out...


Always surprises me, too.


> I'm using my knitting as therapy, too. Life sure does have its joys and tears.


Sorry to hear of your sadness. You do have your grandchildren with you now which has to help brighten your days.
We also heard some sad news this morning. A 19 year old boy that both my husband & I knew from school was killed on the highway leading into our town - almost home. So sad for his family & that of the young man who struck him - whiteout conditions on the road.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Finally cast on 333 last night! I am using Caron Simply Soft in sport weight. I have never worked with this yarn or any acrylic in years so I hope it goes well. It certainly was a great price compared to the merino/silk I used on my last shawl.
> After doing Elizabeth in lace weight this is like knitting with rope!
> I only had a plastic needle that was larger than my #6, to cast on with. It is very sloooooow going knitting that first row off that plastic needle. I am also having to really think about the purl stitches with the YO's. Hopefully I am doing them correctly! Time will tell...
> It is very cold here, 6 degrees, so it is a good excuse to stay in and knit all morning. We have had a sad week here. A relative passed away and a young neighbor was killed 600 feet down the road in car accident due to icy roads Monday. I need some knitting therapy.
> Back to row 1. Wish me luck!


So sorry your week has been such a sad one. Hopefully somr knitting therapy will help a bit.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooo. I do hate that we are all mortal and that we have to experience grief in its many forms. Still it is the price we must pay for being human and for loving one another... I feel quite close to you girls, like my secret society girlfriends... Sometimes I wonder, What is going to happen... How we are even going to know to support each other, please be safe - hold on to those you can, love the ones you do and enjoy our many privileges ... Ooo sorry. I am a big sook. XXX


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of your sadness. You do have your grandchildren with you now which has to help brighten your days.
> We also heard some sad news this morning. A 19 year old boy that both my husband & I knew from school was killed on the highway leading into our town - almost home. So sad for his family & that of the young man who struck him - whiteout conditions on the road.


Oh, that is so sad indeed. Hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oooo. I do hate that we are all mortal and that we have to experience grief in its many forms. Still it is the price we must pay for being human and for loving one another... I feel quite close to you girls, like my secret society girlfriends... Sometimes I wonder, What is going to happen... How we are even going to know to support each other, please be safe - hold on to those you can, love the ones you do and enjoy our many privileges ... Ooo sorry. I am a big sook. XXX


Really great advice. I agree about how close we can become through the forum. It's great!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

We have a dear friend who was diagnosed with lung cancer a while back. He was in the army and served in an area where agent orange was used. He's done everything right; lived a healthy lifestyle, is a God fearing man, is a good husband and father, and is a good friend. We found out last week that the cancer treatment didn't work as we'd all hoped and he has 4-6 months. Now, He's trying to find the best way to spend his last Christmas. Here he is, with terminal cancer, and he's encouraging the rest of us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...I am a big sook.


Not to detract from the sentiment in your message but I notice the word "sook" - commonly used here in Newfoundland but I didn't think that it was that common elsewhere. I wonder how many other people in this group are familiar with its use.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I knew what Sharon meant when she used the word "sook." overly tender hearted... like the rest of us?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> We have a dear friend who was diagnosed with lung cancer a while back. He was in the army and served in an area where agent orange was used. He's done everything right; lived a healthy lifestyle, is a God fearing man, is a good husband and father, and is a good friend. We found out last week that the cancer treatment didn't work as we'd all hoped and he has 4-6 months. Now, He's trying to find the best way to spend his last Christmas. Here he is, with terminal cancer, and he's encouraging the rest of us.


I am so sorry, Rosalie, about your friend. What an amazing man. Hugs to you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> We have a dear friend who was diagnosed with lung cancer a while back...


So sorry, Rosalie, for this pain. I often find it hard to come to grips with how things pan out. This young boy that I spoke of was a quiet, responsible fellow - in the wrong place at the wrong time. Centimetres or seconds might have made the difference.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Please accept my most humble condolences for both the two young men and the friend with terminal cancer. I know grief a little more than most as I counsled for over ten years. My own personal journey has been a joy in each day because according to the doctors when I was diagnosed with MS and RA 57 years ago I would not live to see my 8th birthday. I turned 60 this year! All of the things that they said I would not know I have. Children's, grandchildren and even great grands! My mind is sharp (I think ) although sometimes my body wants to act out occasionally. But I get through it because my family and the various faiths (Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Nichiren Buddhism) we all practice look more towards our similarities than our differences. And that's why these forums work. We may come from various backgrounds, but we share a love of yarn and needles! May we all be blessed with love and joy!  Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

We also share a respect for each other.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

God Bless every one of you. It is amazing how we can feel so close to people we have never met. It just seems like we are all friends here and I love all of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> We also share a respect for each other.


Amen to that!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oooo. I do hate that we are all mortal and that we have to experience grief in its many forms. Still it is the price we must pay for being human and for loving one another... I feel quite close to you girls, like my secret society girlfriends... Sometimes I wonder, What is going to happen... How we are even going to know to support each other, please be safe - hold on to those you can, love the ones you do and enjoy our many privileges ... Ooo sorry. I am a big sook. XXX


I agree whole heartedly, Sharon. May you be safe too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of your sadness. You do have your grandchildren with you now which has to help brighten your days.
> We also heard some sad news this morning. A 19 year old boy that both my husband & I knew from school was killed on the highway leading into our town - almost home. So sad for his family & that of the young man who struck him - whiteout conditions on the road.


Such sad news is bad at whatever time of year but always seems worse just before Christmas.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Please accept my most humble condolences for both the two young men and the friend with terminal cancer. I know grief a little more than most as I counsled for over ten years. My own personal journey has been a joy in each day because according to the doctors when I was diagnosed with MS and RA 57 years ago I would not live to see my 8th birthday. I turned 60 this year! All of the things that they said I would not know I have. Children's, grandchildren and even great grands! My mind is sharp (I think ) although sometimes my body wants to act out occasionally. But I get through it because my family and the various faiths (Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Nichiren Buddhism) we all practice look more towards our similarities than our differences. And that's why these forums work. We may come from various backgrounds, but we share a love of yarn and needles! May we all be blessed with love and joy!  Umoza


I can get behind that sentiment,Umoza. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Please accept my most humble condolences for both the two young men and the friend with terminal cancer. I know grief a little more than most as I counsled for over ten years. My own personal journey has been a joy in each day because according to the doctors when I was diagnosed with MS and RA 57 years ago I would not live to see my 8th birthday. I turned 60 this year! All of the things that they said I would not know I have. Children's, grandchildren and even great grands! My mind is sharp (I think ) although sometimes my body wants to act out occasionally. But I get through it because my family and the various faiths (Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Nichiren Buddhism) we all practice look more towards our similarities than our differences. And that's why these forums work. We may come from various backgrounds, but we share a love of yarn and needles! May we all be blessed with love and joy!  Umoza


Glad you are doing well with your MS as it is such a crummy disease. I have been cycling to raise money for MS for five years now, this spring will be my sixth year. Together with my team we have raised over $500,000 in thirteen years. I will be sure to wear a Pedal Partner bandanna for you in March, maybe with some yarn and needles attached to it 

Melanie


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so very much! Umoza


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question about the eyelet cable stitch that is knitted in the spine of the Tristano shawl. 

The stitch requires 5 individual stitches, am I correct? The Eyelet cable is only done in the spine every 3-4 rounds?? Please correct me if I am interpreting the pattern wrong.

Thank you,
Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

No. The eyelet cable is over 3sts.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Umozabeads,

I count 5 stitches after completing the eyelet cable.

You take your needle and lift the third stitch from the left needle and pass it over the two stitches next to the needle point and drop it. Next, knit the stitch next to the point, do a YO and knit the next stitch. That is 5 stitches? What am I 
not understanding?

Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Please check the charts (shows the 3 stitches involved in the eyelet cable).

You pass the third stitch over the first two ... leaving two stitches and then knit 1, yo, knit 1...You are only working with those three stitches...at any time...


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Nanciann,

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I consider my a novice knitter, so I may be asking a question that sounds strange.  

When you pass the third stitch over the two on the left needle, do you drop it off the needle, or just move the stitch over the other two and make it the first stitch?
Then the next stitch is knitted, do a YO, and knit the next
stitch. I see where that would be three. 

Do I understand it correctly?

Thank you for all the instructions you may give.  

Yarnlady


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

YarnLady said:


> Nanciann,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I consider my a novice knitter, so I may be asking a question that sounds strange.
> 
> Yarnlady


Isn't KP wonderful? All these people who can answer our questions in one place.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

YarnLady said:


> ...When you pass the third stitch over the two on the left needle, do you drop it off the needle, or just move the stitch over the other two and make it the first stitch?


You bring it over those two stitches & drop it off the right hand needle. It will create a bar across the base of those stitches. If you look at the detail in my picture, you can see the "horizontal" bar & two stitches coming up from it.


> Then the next stitch is knitted, ...


...which is the first of the two stitches that are gathered by that bar.


> ...do a YO, and knit the next stitch. ...
> Do I understand it correctly?


That is correct.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

JSCaplan,

Thank you for your explanation and the picture. I appreciate you taking the time to explain the stitch. 

Thanks again,
Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

MissMelba,

We have many great knitters out here. Without them I wouldn't be knitting a shawl.

Yarnlady


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> MissMelba,
> 
> We have many great knitters out here. Without them I wouldn't be knitting a shawl.
> 
> Yarnlady


Indeed... I think ths goes for many of us !!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> MissMelba,
> 
> We have many great knitters out here. Without them I wouldn't be knitting a shawl.
> 
> Yarnlady


Indeed... I think ths goes for many of us !!!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Nanciann,

I have the shawl pattern you have created. It is beautiful. There are many great knitters in this KAL.

I used to be a teacher, and now I know how it is to be a student. I began knitting when I was 62, and so far I am doing well. The Tristano is easier for me than the Alex. The only problem I had with the Tristano is the eyelet stitch.

We need you out here Nanciann...as well as all the other great knitters.

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

SharonB.

You are a very good knitter from the shawls you have posted. Keep Knitting!!!

Yarnlady


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

YarnLady said:


> JSCaplan,...I appreciate you taking the time to explain the stitch.


No problem - but does it make it clearer to you?
Amazing - to take up at knitting at 62!!!
Way to go!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> SharonB.
> 
> You are a very good knitter from the shawls you have posted. Keep Knitting!!!
> 
> Yarnlady


Yeah, thankyou, i have been knitting for a very long time... 50 years, but i do still learn something on here most days!! And the confidence to start lace knitting... Would not have even crossed my radar except for this paradise place!!! Yeehar!!! Happy days girls xxx.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


Wonderful News! What a treasure! Merry Christmas, umozabeads! Or should I say Melekalikimaka!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


ooh, and think of the things you will be knitting for the new baby


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Nanciann,
> 
> I have the shawl pattern you have created. It is beautiful. There are many great knitters in this KAL.
> 
> ...


I believe you are mistaken about a pattern being created by me...If you are referring to the Nanciann stole that is one of Dee's Designs...I only test knit for her...and help out here and there....but I do appreciate your comments...


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

So much to celebrate, Umoza!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


Wow... Amazing. Fantastic holiday celebrations... Reassures me about the circle of life...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! ...


What great news!
After nearly ten years on the adoption waiting list, we received news that a baby was available to us on the 15 of December. We picked him up on the 17th. What a rush that was - in more sense than one! Our precious boy is now 16 years old. No topping that Christmas present. 
Your family will be so full of happiness this holiday season. It will all be like a dream. I am so happy for them - & you.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all! They will be leaving tomorrow and I am taking off on the 21st! Yay!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

jscaplen,

Yes, I understand how to knit the stitch. Thanks again

Yarnlady


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Thank you all! They will be leaving tomorrow and I am taking off on the 21st! Yay!


When will they arrive home with their precious angel?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

YarnLady said:


> Yes, I understand how to knit the stitch. Thanks again


I am so glad to hear that


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Sharon B.

You have been knitting for 50 yrs!! I think that's great..I bet you can knit just about anything you want.

I have always wanted to knit, but my family crocheted. Everyone I know crochets in the area. I saw one of Dee's lace shawls, and I wanted to learn to knit so badly. I had to find someone to teach my how to do the knit stitch.

I learned off the internet. There are very few knitting shops in the Chicago area where I live. The shops that are still open are far from my home, and I don 't like to expressway drive that much. I am grateful for this forum.

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Umozabeads,

Congratulations on your new grandchild. How wonderful! 
This will be a special Christmas for your family..

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Nanciann,

I stand corrected, and I apologize to Dee. I thought your name indicated it was your shawl. Dee is a great designer.

Yarnlady 
Pushing 70 but my cognition is intact.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Umozabeads,
> 
> Congratulations on your new grandchild. How wonderful!
> This will be a special Christmas for your family..
> ...


Thanks Yarnlady! I was born and raised in Chicago! We lived in the Hyde Park area. When I married we lived in Elmhurst to be closer to Great Lakes where my husband was a Marine. Small world!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Umozabeads,

So you were a south sider in Chicago... I lived in Chicago all my life. I'm a city gal at heart, but I admire the women out here that live in the country. There is nothing like it, from what I hear.

Yarnlady


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

YarnLady said:


> Nanciann,
> 
> I stand corrected, and I apologize to Dee. I thought your name indicated it was your shawl. Dee is a great designer.
> 
> ...


Hi YarnLady. I am a little older than you. I will be 76 in February and knit my first pair of socks for a boyfriend when I was a teenager in high school. So have been knitting for about 60 years but never did a lace shawl until KP. I too love all of Dee's designs. I am taking a break now working extra hours at work and getting ready for Christmas but will continue on my Tristano as soon as the holidays are over. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Patsy Ruth,

Your health must be very good if you are still working. I love to hear that! 70 is the new 50...

Hope you get back with the Tristano soon.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

YarnLady said:


> Patsy Ruth,
> 
> Your health must be very good if you are still working. I love to hear that! 70 is the new 50...
> 
> Hope you get back with the Tristano soon.


Yes I am blessed with good health. I manage a copy and ship store for my brother-in-law. He has two stores and he manages the second one. I also sometimes do notaries at the jail and hospital after work and do transcribing in the mornings from about 5 to 7:30, then get ready for work. I keep very busy and still manage to knit some every day and also keep up with KP very early in the morning and again in the evening. I did cut my hours down this year but lots of shipping this time of year so working full time for the holidays. I think 2014 will be the year I slow down and have more time for myself. I don't think I will be bored because I have some lace shawls and lace scarves I want to make.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


How exciting! And how nice to hear such joyful news. Congratulations, Grandma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What great news!
> After nearly ten years on the adoption waiting list, we received news that a baby was available to us on the 15 of December. We picked him up on the 17th. What a rush that was - in more sense than one! Our precious boy is now 16 years old. No topping that Christmas present.
> Your family will be so full of happiness this holiday season. It will all be like a dream. I am so happy for them - & you.


That must have made every Christmas since extra special, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What great news!
> After nearly ten years on the adoption waiting list, we received news that a baby was available to us on the 15 of December. We picked him up on the 17th. What a rush that was - in more sense than one! Our precious boy is now 16 years old. No topping that Christmas present.
> Your family will be so full of happiness this holiday season. It will all be like a dream. I am so happy for them - & you.


That must have made every Christmas since extra special, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry about the double post - computer very slow today and I was impatient.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, I missed lots of sadness, joy, and great advice yesterday. I feel as if I have been gone a century! 

We had the neighborhood Christmas party last night. Today we have a family party complete with Santa & a hayride! Also snowstorm coming tonite! I am so excited. But I digress...

The reason I started to write was to be a whiner. Then I read all the posts which quickly brought me back to Thankful Reality. You all made me realize that when the 3 yr old "moved" my knitting and pulled out most of the 4 finished rows I had finished it is a minor set back. I was so upset, as now I have to start over. Poor guy was scared to death I was going to be angry at him. Let's be honest, I was! Then he turned to me with those big blue eyes, tears and all, and said" Meema I love you". Need I say more?
I am so greatful for the friendships and kindness I have found here. 
Enough of all this mushy stuff I have to wash a boat load of dirty wine glasses then start over on my shawl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That must have made every Christmas since extra special, Jane.


Christmas & every day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sorry about the double post - computer very slow today and I was impatient.


I have found a "cure" for that. Since you can edit your messages within an hour of posting, open it up to edit & write a different message in its place. No one need know the difference.
(Sorry, I haven't found a cure for the "impatient" part yet.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...We had the neighborhood Christmas party last night. Today we have a family party...


Glad that you were able to take advantage. I recall that you had to cancel a party last week because you weren't feeing well.


> Poor guy was scared to death I was going to be angry at him. Let's be honest, I was! ...


I really must be mellowing with age because now when things like that happen, I turn it back on myself - knowing that, for instance, if I hadn't left the bedroom door open, the dog would never have gotten up on the bed & mucked up the shawl that I had blocking on it. (The dog survived as did the shawl.)


> Then he turned to me with those big blue eyes, tears and all, and said" Meema I love you"...


God love him! I can just see that little face now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> ...I will be 76 in February ... now working extra hours at work ...


Wow! I hope that I have your get up & go when I reach 76!
I, too, have been knitting for many years but since joining KP, I have increased my knitting knowledge exponentially. I did my first shawl in June.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Okay, I missed lots of sadness, joy, and great advice yesterday. I feel as if I have been gone a century!
> 
> We had the neighborhood Christmas party last night. Today we have a family party complete with Santa & a hayride! Also snowstorm coming tonite! I am so excited. But I digress...
> 
> ...


Poor little man. My grandson did that with the blanket his mum was crocheting - he thought he was crocheting like her digging in with the hook and yanking. She just hugged him and told him she would teach him how to do it properly when he is a little older but gave him a big bright ball of yarn of his own to make s,ghetti with.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Nanciann,
> 
> I have the shawl pattern you have created. It is beautiful. There are many great knitters in this KAL.
> 
> ...


Hey there! I see you were in good hands while I was off the grid yesterday... I am surprised that Tristano is easier for you than Alexandra... that is really interesting. I wonder if it is just because you are more comfortable with lace now or if you just like the bottom up construction better.



YarnLady said:


> Nanciann,
> 
> I stand corrected, and I apologize to Dee. I thought your name indicated it was your shawl. ...


You were very close... the design is dedicated to my dear friend Nan, our Nanciann here.... she was my first online knitting friend, and she has been with me from the very first shawl I ever test knitted, before I had ever published anything, cheering me on, calming me down when I was freaking out (which I do from time to time), telling me when my ideas are not so good and encouraging me when they were not so bad. And so I thought she needed her own shawl as my small token of thanks for everything she has done for me.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks guys for all the hugs!
> I made it through the first row. Those plastic circs were a nightmare but I finally have all the stitches on my Chiagoos. Phew!
> Is there a trick to the purl, YO ? At first I had 2 yo's instead of 1. Then the YO stitch seemed to be on the needle backwards! When I did row 2 I had to orient the stitch correctly to purl it. I don't know what I am doing wrong, or better yet, how to do it right!
> Maybe I will hunt youtube...


Sorry I missed this. Did you work out your problem? Let me know if not, and we can go into more detail about yarn overs.

My next design, if it continues to cooperate with me, will have a very fancy middle panel with all sorts of purl/yo/knit combinations, and the teaching point on the pattern is about ways to deal with the yarn overs between different types of stitches in order to maintain consistent sizing. That is if my sample knits up the way I am hoping it does, which would be "pretty" as opposed to "hideous"!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


Congratulations! Wow, Hawaii and a new grand baby... this sounds like a very great holiday season for you indeed! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> P...70 is the new 50...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> We have a dear friend who was diagnosed with lung cancer a while back. He was in the army and served in an area where agent orange was used. He's done everything right; lived a healthy lifestyle, is a God fearing man, is a good husband and father, and is a good friend. We found out last week that the cancer treatment didn't work as we'd all hoped and he has 4-6 months. Now, He's trying to find the best way to spend his last Christmas. Here he is, with terminal cancer, and he's encouraging the rest of us.


Rosalie, I am so sorry to hear this. He sounds like a wonderful man who will be deeply missed.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oooo. I do hate that we are all mortal and that we have to experience grief in its many forms. Still it is the price we must pay for being human and for loving one another... I feel quite close to you girls, like my secret society girlfriends... Sometimes I wonder, What is going to happen... How we are even going to know to support each other, please be safe - hold on to those you can, love the ones you do and enjoy our many privileges ... Ooo sorry. I am a big sook. XXX


Sharon, this is such a touching post. Hugs to you my friend, and to everyone else here that is part of our lovely knitting family. I love the "secret society girlfriends" reference.. that is perfect!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Dee,

I believe I am becoming a better knitter. Knitting is much more difficult than crochet. I can crochet a ripple afghan in two days, but not so with knitting. Knitting requires many details, and it is much more difficult to correct mistakes. I knit every day, and I think that I have improved nicely.

I began knitting starting with shawls because I wanted a shawl so badly, and I had no prior knitting experience with small items, such as a pot holder or even a scarf. 

Nanciann has helped many of us out here, and it was very nice of you to give one of your shawsl her name. I know she must be a great friend to have. 

Nice to hear from you, Dee..

Yarnlady


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...My next design ... will have a very fancy middle panel with all sorts of purl/yo/knit combinations, and the teaching point on the pattern is about ways to deal with the yarn overs between different types of stitches in order to maintain consistent sizing...


This is Dee in her teaching" mode - helping us grow as knitters. 
What is the ETA on this project?
Looking forward to this - & another KAL featuring it, hopefully.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This s Dee in her teaching" mode - helping us grow as knitters.
> What is the ETA on this project?
> Looking forward to this - & another KAL featuring it, hopefully.


Probably not until the end of January. I anticipate giving it to be tested in early Jan. and then it takes about a month after that. And there will certainly be a KAL with this one!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the sadness that some of us have experienced the past few days. Thank you Sharonbartsch for putting a greater perspective on it with your "pearls". Isn't it wonderful that we can cry together and share the elation of new babies as well? I am thrilled for Umozabeads new grandchild...Congratulations!!! Like jscaplen, I waited on adoptions lists...for me it was 35 years ago. I have two children, now 34 and 31, adopted from an orphanage in Colombia. They are both married, one's a lawyer, the other is a social worker. (Social worker has made me a bonefide granny.) I feel very lucky. 
On the lighter side, My Tristano is still sitting and waiting for me, set up row completed, and now I can't remember if I cast one with the larger needles. I have been away form it so long, maybe I should just start fresh when I get to pick it up again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Probably not until the end of January...


I suppose that will give me time to finish my Elizabeth & knit either Liz or the Holbrook. 
I'll catch up with you soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yarnlady I have to apologize for not getting back to you with a clear answer. While I was writing the eldest daughter called and had family news they will be getting a baby girl from Japan! She's biracial and 14 months old. They met her right after she was born and it has taken this long for all of the paperwork to be finalized. So very glad I am going to Hawaii now! New grand baby!


Congratulations, Umoza. That is wonderful news!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Hi YarnLady. I am a little older than you. I will be 76 in February and knit my first pair of socks for a boyfriend when I was a teenager in high school. So have been knitting for about 60 years but never did a lace shawl until KP. I too love all of Dee's designs. I am taking a break now working extra hours at work and getting ready for Christmas but will continue on my Tristano as soon as the holidays are over. :thumbup: :thumbup:


YarnLady,
I'm glad to hear that you're in good health.....
I am 79 and I had tried to knit about 50 years ago by teaching myself, but I always had trouble - so I stopped & stuck to crocheting & painting Ceramics & then China Painting on Porcelain & then My daughter & I took an open-knitting type of class at a LYS in Michigan when my oldest grand-daughter had her 2nd baby ........ I HAVEN'T PUT THE NEEDLES DOWN SINCE (and that was in Sept. of 2000)...... I still like my crocheting - BUT I LOVE KNITTING & especially Lace Shawls and IN PARTICULAR - - DEE O'KEEFE's Patterns........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> YarnLady,
> I'm glad to hear that you're in good health.....
> I am 79 and I had tried to knit about 50 years ago by teaching myself, but I always had trouble - so I stopped & stuck to crocheting & painting Ceramics & then China Painting on Porcelain & then My daughter & I took an open-knitting type of class at a LYS in Michigan when my oldest grand-daughter had her 2nd baby ........ I HAVEN'T PUT THE NEEDLES DOWN SINCE (and that was in Sept. of 2000)...... I still like my crocheting - BUT I LOVE KNITTING & especially Lace Shawls and IN PARTICULAR - - DEE O'KEEFE's Patterns........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I would say we are all addicted, but that is a good thing. I see you agree that Dee's patterns are the best


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

This is lovely. I shall be joining in. Thank you for including all of us in this.

Sally


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I am very much addicted to knitting shawls. It was 
Dee's designs that did it. She also does an excellent job with her patterns. She is very thorough, as we all know, since her patterns are well over ten pages.

Yarnlady


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi ladies, I would like to join in please! We've been away for two weeks in England and Ireland. I took my yarn and pattern with me with best intentions, but didn't get anything done. (But came back with more beautiful yarn!) I'm back now and just finishing chart l and really enjoying it. Thanks! Kathleen


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> YarnLady,
> I'm glad to hear that you're in good health.....
> I am 79 and I had tried to knit about 50 years ago by teaching myself, but I always had trouble - so I stopped & stuck to crocheting & painting Ceramics & then China Painting on Porcelain & then My daughter & I took an open-knitting type of class at a LYS in Michigan when my oldest grand-daughter had her 2nd baby ........ I HAVEN'T PUT THE NEEDLES DOWN SINCE (and that was in Sept. of 2000)...... I still like my crocheting - BUT I LOVE KNITTING & especially Lace Shawls and IN PARTICULAR - - DEE O'KEEFE's Patterns........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


SORRY ALL ------ I should have said in Sept of 2010.........
She (my G.G.Daughter, just turned 3 this past Sept 29th...
That's what I get for typing in a hurry while my Hubby was waiting to go & have dinner.............


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome along, SallyBC & lpool23!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome along, SallyBC & lpool23!


Yes, welcome! There are a few folks who haven't started yet, and even some that are waiting until after the holidays. So glad to have ya!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

G'day SallyBC Ipool23 looking forward to getting to know you.... Get ready to be addicted!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Yes, welcome! There are a few folks who haven't started yet, and even some that are waiting until after the holidays. So glad to have ya!


I'd be one of those. I'm learning a lot, though, from following along on this thread.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome along, SallyBC & lpool23!


I second that. :-D


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I know this question was asked & answered but I can't find it. My sincere apologies ahead of time. Please bear with this confusion!
I finally cast on....again! 333 sts. I divided that in half to find my center stitch.
So 333 divided by 2 = 166 with 1 left over. So I made my center st 167. 
I did the the 2 garter st, then 9 pattern sts. Then I started the repeat pattern. There are 16 sts in that so I did the math and came up with 9 repeats. 16x9=144. So I added, 2 garter+9pattern+144 repeats+8 pattern=163! That gives me an extra 3 sts. What am I not understanding? I must have done it right before as this is second cast on. Maybe I miscounted on first CO. I am sooooo confused.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

I think i figured it out! Not sure how or why, just know that it is working!
Going to shovel a bit of snow to clear my head then back to knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I think i figured it out! Not sure how or why, just know that it is working!
> Going to shovel a bit of snow to clear my head then back to knitting.


Good plan. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I think i figured it out! Not sure how or why, just know that it is working!
> Going to shovel a bit of snow to clear my head then back to knitting.


Yay! Sometimes it just takes a mental diversion. I take a lot of those!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I know this question was asked & answered but I can't find it. My sincere apologies ahead of time. Please bear with this confusion!
> I finally cast on....again! 333 sts. I divided that in half to find my center stitch.
> So 333 divided by 2 = 166 with 1 left over. So I made my center st 167.
> I did the the 2 garter st, then 9 pattern sts. Then I started the repeat pattern. There are 16 sts in that so I did the math and came up with 9 repeats. 16x9=144. So I added, 2 garter+9pattern+144 repeats+8 pattern=163! That gives me an extra 3 sts. What am I not understanding? I must have done it right before as this is second cast on. Maybe I miscounted on first CO. I am sooooo confused.


Wow.... I am never that mathematical.... I just follow the instructions like a little lamb, stitch after stitch... Only ever count if it's a stuff up !!! Good on you.. Might be quite reassuring to know exactly how things are going to pan out before you start, bit like packing a parachute rather than leaping with blind faith !
:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Wow.... I am never that mathematical.... I just follow the instructions like a little lamb, stitch after stitch... Only ever count if it's a stuff up !!! Good on you.. Might be quite reassuring to know exactly how things are going to pan out before you start, bit like packing a parachute rather than leaping with blind faith !
> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


I do love your turn of phrase, Sharon :-D I take that blind leap most times too - a little extra tension adds to the triumph when it works out right.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do love your turn of phrase, Sharon :-D I take that blind leap most times too - a little extra tension adds to the triumph when it works out right.


Haa....you make me laugh....when my shoulders packed it in a couple of years ago I initially blamed my knitting ... And my kids said "sure Mum, .. Coz knitting is an extreme sport and all". Well if only they new what us adrenalin junkies actually get up to. ,!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

sharonbartsch said:


> Haa....you make me laugh....when my shoulders packed it in a couple of years ago I initially blamed my knitting ... And my kids said "sure Mum, .. Coz knitting is an extreme sport and all". Well if only they new what us adrenalin junkies actually get up to. ,!! :lol: :lol:


You are too funny Sharon! Gosh I adore your wit! :lol:
I am such a planner. I take offense at the phrase 'anal retentive' that someone called me once so my DH changed it to "meticulous & methodical"! So much kinder. So, no more math for me. I was only trying to find the damn middle stitch! Never again! I had such a headache, hunched shoulders,tensed jaw...yes, knitting is an extreme sport!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> You are too funny Sharon! Gosh I adore your wit! :lol:
> I am such a planner. I take offense at the phrase 'anal retentive' that someone called me once so my DH changed it to "meticulous & methodical"! So much kinder. So, no more math for me. I was only trying to find the damn middle stitch! Never again! I had such a headache, hunched shoulders,tensed jaw...yes, knitting is an extreme sport!


Have a great day... Or night.... We are in for some heat today... So not a great day for knitting, good one for watching cricket and decorating gingerbread with my own Mum... Have fun my dear, Mwah!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ... I just follow the instructions like a little lamb, ... leaping with blind faith !


Well, this is me for the set up. I have total faith in Dee & her test knitters. After I get going, it is up to me to keep it straight.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, I am in NO way attempting to be a kill joy but did you figure out that there are three spine stitches? Just wondering because I would hate to see you have to start again. I did.  Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Have a great day... Or night.... We are in for some heat today...


We are in the midst of a raging snow storm - perfect knitting weather! We've been having snow all week - with two full day school closures & then Friday they came home early - should have been home a lot earlier. I went shopping when my son left for school (planning to avoid crowds) & when I came back out to the car, it was zero visibility. I cleared off the car & got in - realized that the part that I had started with was all snowed over again.
We haven't gotten snow like this in a long time. It'll probably be all gone come Christmas Day. Of course, my son is counting on another snow day tomorrow.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We are in the midst of a raging snow storm - perfect knitting weather! We've been having snow all week - with two full day school closures & then Friday they came home early - should have been home a lot earlier. I went shopping when my son left for school (planning to avoid crowds) & when I came back out to the car, it was zero visibility. I cleared off the car & got in - realized that the part that I had started with was all snowed over again.
> We haven't gotten snow like this in a long time. It'll probably be all gone come Christmas Day. Of course, my son is counting on another snow day tomorrow.


Oh my, I remember those types of storms growing up in Chicago. As a kid loved them as an adult wanted to just stay home and knit and play with my kids!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Okay, I am in NO way attempting to be a kill joy but did you figure out that there are three spine stitches? Just wondering because I would hate to see you have to start again. I did.  Umoza


I did know about the three middle stitches. I was trying to find the stitch in the middle of those 3 so I could mark them out then put a marker 8 sts from that stitch so I knew when I was approaching the middle! Oh my, I sound like a nut case! Now my problem is remembering on the purl side to knit the 1 st in each pattern repeat.
Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness. I do so appreciate all of you.  
Grandsons just arrived. Catch you later!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, here is Tristano looking very feminine I think in pink with beads and measuring 77" x 35" relaxed and destined for my daughter, having lightened my mood during a truly miserable November and early December.
Thank you all you lovely ladies who sympathised and wished me well. As it is so close to Christmas, I am going to send you all my Seasons Greetings now for good health and contentment for you and yours and as always happy fulfilling knitting.
I'll keep checking in because I want to see everyone else's beautiful shawls and join in with the chat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great work!
How different it looks in pink! So delicate ...as you say, very feminine. Great job with the beadwork, as well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great work!
> How different it looks in pink! So delicate ...as you say, very feminine. Great job with the beadwork, as well.


Thank you Jane - I hope you didn't mind me stealing you Christmas tree idea.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Very delicate and lovely .. Marvelous work.. Lucky daughter..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Very delicate and lovely .. Marvelous work.. Lucky daughter..


She is, isn't she Nanciann. Lol. But then, I'm a very lucky Mum and Nanny.
Your comments are very appreciated from someone who produces work of such quality herself.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Oh Linda09, your work is lovely. What a beautiful shawl, and it's so marvelously big. Your daughter will be delighted!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very pretty Linda09. I am also doing mine in pink so it is nice to see one in the same color. Merry Christmas to you and to everyone here on KP.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I can imagine how happy she will be to receive that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I hope you didn't mind me stealing you Christmas tree idea.


That was LynnHelen's idea. 
I'd never be able to put it on mine without causing a lot of disturbance.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, here is Tristano looking very feminine I think in pink with beads and measuring 77" x 35" relaxed and destined for my daughter, having lightened my mood during a truly miserable November and early December.
> Thank you all you lovely ladies who sympathised and wished me well. As it is so close to Christmas, I am going to send you all my Seasons Greetings now for good health and contentment for you and yours and as always happy fulfilling knitting.
> I'll keep checking in because I want to see everyone else's beautiful shawls and join in with the chat.


GORGEOUS ................. I'll be casting on tonight...........


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Linda 09. Great work, a great shawl always improves whatever it drapes over... The Christmas trees do work very well though... Love it!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That was LynnHelen's idea.
> I'd never be able to put it on mine without causing a lot of disturbance.


Oops.  Sorry Lynnhelen. I hope you didn't mind me stealing your idea - it was an excellent idea.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Linda 09. Great work, a great shawl always improves whatever it drapes over... The Christmas trees do work very well though... Love it!!


Thank you, Sharon. The yarn has a silver sparkle so it went well with the tinsel.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That was LynnHelen's idea.
> I'd never be able to put it on mine without causing a lot of disturbance.


I've got to admit I was very, very careful. I've had some of the baubles for a long time.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Linda, beautiful shawl and I am impressed by those beads...it really looks great!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, that is really lovely in pink! Good job.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, here is Tristano looking very feminine I think in pink with beads and measuring 77" x 35" relaxed and destined for my daughter, having lightened my mood during a truly miserable November and early December.
> Thank you all you lovely ladies who sympathised and wished me well. As it is so close to Christmas, I am going to send you all my Seasons Greetings now for good health and contentment for you and yours and as always happy fulfilling knitting.
> I'll keep checking in because I want to see everyone else's beautiful shawls and join in with the chat.


Absolutely beautiful! You did a wonderful job on this. Looks great in pink! And Seasons Greetings back to you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, here is Tristano looking very feminine I think in pink with beads and measuring 77" x 35" relaxed and destined for my daughter, having lightened my mood during a truly miserable November and early December.
> Thank you all you lovely ladies who sympathised and wished me well. As it is so close to Christmas, I am going to send you all my Seasons Greetings now for good health and contentment for you and yours and as always happy fulfilling knitting.
> I'll keep checking in because I want to see everyone else's beautiful shawls and join in with the chat.


I sure like that yarn, Linda. Your knitting and blocking are excellent. WTG!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you one and all. Your approval means a lot. I hope your Christmas preparations are going well but still leaving you time for knitting - the best stress relief out there (Except when it goes wrong and we can't figure out why.)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, here is Tristano looking very feminine I think in pink with beads and measuring 77" x 35" relaxed and destined for my daughter, having lightened my mood during a truly miserable November and early December.
> Thank you all you lovely ladies who sympathised and wished me well. As it is so close to Christmas, I am going to send you all my Seasons Greetings now for good health and contentment for you and yours and as always happy fulfilling knitting.
> I'll keep checking in because I want to see everyone else's beautiful shawls and join in with the chat.


Linda, I just commented on your topic about this shawl, but had to come here too... really amazing job! Your knitting of the design in the lace weight is exquisite... those are some perfect little tiny stitches! The coloration of that yarn is really cool, and your bead placement is nicely edited, just in the right place. I'm so glad it came out so nicely for you! Woo Hoo!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Linda, I just commented on your topic about this shawl, but had to come here too... really amazing job! Your knitting of the design in the lace weight is exquisite... those are some perfect little tiny stitches! The coloration of that yarn is really cool, and your bead placement is nicely edited, just in the right place. I'm so glad it came out so nicely for you! Woo Hoo!


Thank you, Dee. I would guess you know what I mean when I say that this is a very "happy" shawl. Some shawls are for comfort or warmth, though pretty too but this is one to be worn when feeling good. Perhaps it feels a little frivolous.
:-D


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dee or one of the Testers for TRISTANO,

I am starting my cast-on for the TRISTANO SHAWL - and I do understand the set-up row - But I am a little confused now ........
Should I then go to: chart 1, row 1 ??? or what ???

I am knitting this with 'Shalimar Yarns - Breathless' which is a fingering weight yarn...............

Thanks for your help........ CBCarol


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, now you are ready for the first chart!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Yes, now you are ready for the first chart!


THANKS a bunch, EqLady....... You're a Peach.....
Merry Christmas........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Oops.  Sorry Lynnhelen. I hope you didn't mind me stealing your idea - it was an excellent idea.


The greatest form of flattery! 
If that incredible shawl was on my tree you would never see it again! The color makes puts me in such a happy mood!
I have been sooooo busy with Christmas merriment that I barely get to check in or knit. Seeing your shawl is like an early gift...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> The greatest form of flattery!
> If that incredible shawl was on my tree you would never see it again! The color makes puts me in such a happy mood!
> I have been sooooo busy with Christmas merriment that I barely get to check in or knit. Seeing your shawl is like an early gift...


Our Christmas "merriment" has really started yet - just lots of prep. At the moment the shawl is draped over a chair because it puts me in a good mood too. Enjoy lots of Christmas cheer, your knitting will wait for you.


----------



## Johanna1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Finished my Tristano yesterday. I started out with 4 balls of Pallette yarn and and 4 extra repeats of the pattern..Approximately 461 stitches. As I was finished with 5 repeats of the pattern I started getting concerned that I was going to run out of yarn. Since I was knitting it in an offwhite color I was not to concerned about the dielot, so Tuesday I orderered another ball. Finished my shawl on Thursday nite and had 2 feet of yarn left. I have never in all my 60 years of knitting come that close. Knit Piks had allready shipped my order so could not canccel it. Oh well, it was not that expensive a yarn.. Now all I have to do is block it sometime before Christmas.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Johanna1 said:


> Finished my Tristano yesterday. I started out with 4 balls of Pallette yarn and and 4 extra repeats of the pattern..Approximately 461 stitches. As I was finished with 5 repeats of the pattern I started getting concerned that I was going to run out of yarn. Since I was knitting it in an offwhite color I was not to concerned about the dielot, so Tuesday I orderered another ball. Finished my shawl on Thursday nite and had 2 feet of yarn left. I have never in all my 60 years of knitting come that close. Knit Piks had allready shipped my order so could not canccel it. Oh well, it was not that expensive a yarn.. Now all I have to do is block it sometime before Christmas.


When I get into that situation I find myself knitting faster and faster as if I could race the end of the yarn - completely loopy. I'm glad you beat the end of yours and look forward to your photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Johanna1 said:


> Finished my Tristano yesterday...and had 2 feet of yarn left.


That's living on the edge. 


> Now all I have to do is block it sometime before Christmas.


Looking forward to seeing it soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> When I get into that situation I find myself knitting faster and faster as if I could race the end of the yarn...


I do that, as well. It's a funny analogy.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everybody. I was kinda missing in action. My apologies.
I'm visiting with friends in west coast Florida for the Holidays.
I miss you all.
Will be more present after the New Year.
From my family to yours: Merry Christmas!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Same to you and yours. I am in Hawaii with family and enjoying my new grand daughter Zahara. Happy Holidays again to all of you!  Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I envy those of you who have some warm weather and sun; it is cold and dull here and very stormy in parts of the UK But I'll wish you all a very Happy Christmas, hopefully wrapped in the warmth of family and friends like Umoza and Mamiepooh.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry christmas from down here, just filled the to kind off to bed in a sec, big day tomorrow, espresso martini primed and ready to start he day off on the right foot.... Bless you all and a vey merry time to be had I hope xxxx


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I envy those of you who have some warm weather and sun...


Well, that wouldn't be us. We haven't had so much snow before Christmas since we were kids. Snowstorm after snowstorm! At least it will be a white Christmas this year. (& I don't have to shovel it.)
Merry Christmas to everyone! Cherish the time with your family & friends.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I am in Hawaii with family and enjoying my new grand daughter Zahara. Happy Holidays again to all of you!


So glad that you made it there. A special Christmas for you all with this addition to your family. Brings tears to my eyes as I remember our first Christmas with our special arrival. Give her a hug & a kiss from me - I am sure that there's lots of that going on!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Umozabeads,

Have a very Merry Christmas. Wishing you and your family joy and happiness with the new addition to your family. I love her name...

May God Bless everyone.

Yarnlady


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's my Tristano shawl, done in KnitPicks Brava Sky acrylic sport, a prayer shawl for a friend. I used about 2 1/3 skeins or 631 yards and size 6 needles. Thank you Dee O'Keefe for another beautiful design and fun knit. This being a bottom-up design, the fun began when the rows got shorter and shorter instead of longer and longer!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Your Tristano is gorgeous! I love the color. You are an excellent knitter. Have a very Merry Christmas.

Yarnlady


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Here's my Tristano shawl, done in KnitPicks Brava Sky acrylic sport, a prayer shawl for a friend. I used about 2 1/3 skeins or 631 yards and size 6 needles. Thank you Dee O'Keefe for another beautiful design and fun knit. This being a bottom-up design, the fun began when the rows got shorter and shorter instead of longer and longer!


Absolutely beautiful! Well done!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Here's my Tristano shawl, done in KnitPicks Brava Sky acrylic sport, a prayer shawl for a friend. I used about 2 1/3 skeins or 631 yards and size 6 needles. Thank you Dee O'Keefe for another beautiful design and fun knit. This being a bottom-up design, the fun began when the rows got shorter and shorter instead of longer and longer!


Very lovey, and really nice points. Your friend is very lucky.

Merry Christmas to everyone <3


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Here's my Tristano shawl, done in KnitPicks Brava Sky acrylic sport,


Beautiful! I used this same yarn for my purple Tristano. The stitch definition is superb!
I am sure that this will be a comfort to your friend.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wonderful!
Your fur "admirer" is lovely, too.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't get used to the time difference here! It's 5 am and everyone is sleeping except for Zahara. We are having 'coffee' and chatting. Her self discipline is amazing. She sat and watched me knit for almost an hour last night. Her favorite phrase is yum yum. Everything is yum yum. My SIL's company is throwing a gratitude luau tonight this should be fun! Happy Knitting! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL of My KAL buddies......
and thankfully - there are too many to name YOU ALL.....

I Hope & PRAY that All of you enjoy all of the Festivities......

I will have ALL of my BROOD here over the Holidays - starting with the 27th...... 
We will have Our Annual Christmas Party on the 30th.....
........22 members in all...... 5 generations....... 
In ages from 3 to 98 years young............. ALL coming here to Cocoa Beach from: California & Michigan.........

May you ALL have a BLESSED & Happy New Year.....
I will be getting back to my TRISTANO SHAWL when I can ...... but definitely wholeheartedly by the end of the 1st week in Jan when the last of my family goes home......
Hugs to ALL My knitting buddies.....
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's wonderful that you are already in Hawaii, enjoying the holiday, Umoza.

All the blessings of Christmas to my KP friends!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Same to you and yours. I am in Hawaii with family and enjoying my new grand daughter Zahara. Happy Holidays again to all of you!  Umoza


Pictures of new Grand Daughter, please!

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Pictures of new Grand Daughter, please!


Oh yes!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely shawl Eqlady- gorgeous colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely shawl Eqlady- gorgeous colour.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Here's my Tristano shawl, done in KnitPicks Brava Sky acrylic sport, a prayer shawl for a friend. I used about 2 1/3 skeins or 631 yards and size 6 needles. Thank you Dee O'Keefe for another beautiful design and fun knit. This being a bottom-up design, the fun began when the rows got shorter and shorter instead of longer and longer!


Oooohhhhh... such a pretty blue color! It turned out just lovely. I'm glad you liked the bottom-up construction. I know your friend will cherish your beautiful Tristano.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Everyone, sorry to be late at the end of the day, but I had to take a minute and say MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone!!! 

My Christmas present this year is the best ever, which is having all of you in my life. Thanks for your support and encouragement, and thanks for buying and knitting my patterns. I feel like the luckiest gal in the world! HUGE group hug all around.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Everyone, sorry to be late at the end of the day, but I had to take a minute and say MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone!!!
> 
> My Christmas present this year is the best ever, which is having all of you in my life. Thanks for your support and encouragement, and thanks for buying and knitting my patterns. I feel like the luckiest gal in the world! HUGE group hug all around.


And the same back to you, Dee! Merry Christmas!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Back at you, Dee!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And the same back to you, Dee! Merry Christmas!


Adding to this!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. What a wonderful day this has been...I am so lucky and hope the same for everyone here... Such a wonderful group of people...You are all in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

And Merry Christms to you Nanciann. I'm glad you've had a good day - so have I - eaten too much, had more than usual to drink, had lots of good conversation with just the right amount of laughter. Hope everyone else has too - had a good time, I mean.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry christmas everyone... It's Boxing Day here now, we had a multigenerational multicultural christmas... 4 generations, of Australian, British, German, Venezuelan, Arabic and Turkish people, lots of traditions to share and enjoy.... Peaceful and happy xxxx. Please do like wise my dear friends xxx... Stay safe...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Merry christmas everyone... It's Boxing Day here now, we had a multigenerational multicultural christmas... 4 generations, of Australian, British, German, Venezuelan, Arabic and Turkish people, lots of traditions to share and enjoy.... Peaceful and happy xxxx. Please do like wise my dear friends xxx... Stay safe...


Sounds interesting as well as fun. 30 minutes of Christmas Day left. Time I was tucked up in bed. Night, night everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope all had a wonderful Christmas. I finished chart 1 today - woo woo!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all had a wonderful Christmas. I finished chart 1 today - woo woo!!


That sounds like a great way to spend the day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all had a wonderful Christmas. I finished chart 1 today - woo woo!!


Yay! And now it is going to get faster and faster.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

EqLady said:


> Thanks everybody!


Beautiful shawl EqLady! Love the color.

I had soooooo much company over the last two days I never got near my computer or my knitting. 
A belated Merry Christmas to all my new knit family!
Our snow melted in a two day rain storm and now we are back in the deep freeze. I was looking forward to a white Christmas. Oh, well. We had a lovely day even without snow. My family indulged my new lace addiction with 2 new lace books and Chiagoo needles. I will read the books in a few days as I know if I open them NOTHING will get done! Instead, I think I will be selfish today and knit. 
I am off to enjoy a cuppa tea and a piece of pie for breakfast


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Beautiful shawl EqLady! Love the color.
> 
> I had soooooo much company over the last two days I never got near my computer or my knitting.
> A belated Merry Christmas to all my new knit family!
> ...


Enjoy! - the cuppa and a quiet day knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...Our snow melted in a two day rain storm...


We have kept our snow for a good month now - storm after storm. Although this was not uncommon when we were kids, it has been years since we've had any amount of snow for Christmas - usually none. We get a snow fall & then it rains. We are setting out over the road today to visit family 400km away - taking advantage of a short window - fine today but another system moving in for Friday & Saturday.


> We had a lovely day even without snow.


As did we - but with the snow 


> My family indulged my new lace addiction with 2 new lace books and Chiagoo needles.


What a coincidence - me, too! ...as well as a big bag of Knit Picks lace & fingering weight yarn... & an Ott light. (No big surprise since I'd ordered them all myself - some fun, though!)


> ...I think I will be selfish today and knit.
> I am off to enjoy a cuppa tea and a piece of pie for breakfast


Have fun. 
I'll be knitting as I drive because I still have things to finish for those that I knew I wouldn't see for a few days.


----------



## GHBELL (Dec 22, 2011)

I had a wonderful day with my family. Still lots of snow and wind. Today I am knitting. Starting on the gifts for next Christmas.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

GHBELL said:


> I had a wonderful day with my family. Still lots of snow and wind. Today I am knitting. Starting on the gifts for next Christmas.


Now that is keen - and organised. If I start too early, I forget what I have done and for whom but I do start an ideas list.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Have fun.
> I'll be knitting as I drive because I still have things to finish for those that I knew I wouldn't see for a few days.


Be safe as you drive. I got a new Ottlite also! It was a gift from my boss. It was a floor model. The bulb was burned out so I am waiting for the new one to come in the mail. 
It is snowing! I'm sure it won't last long but it is very pretty.
I am almost done with chart 1. It has been so long since I have been near this shawl I was very slow knitting. I do like seeing the points appear!

I have Nancy Bush's Estonia Lace & Sharon Miller's Heirloom lace books staring at me! I think I may take a break and read a bit. Tomorrow is a work day & I'm sure I won't have much time to read or knit.

Enjoy all your new knitting "toys" Jane!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm glad so many of you had a great Christmas. So did I. I'd appreciate advice. The two skeins of yarn for my Tristano are not the same dye lot as they were purchased at two different stores and with no idea what I would knit with them. So, I don't have enough of the darker skein to make it all the way through Chart 3 before switching to the lighter color. What would you suggest I do? Perhaps you can detect some color difference in the photo. The yarn is Madelinetosh Pashmina, Night Bloom.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> I'm glad so many of you had a great Christmas. So did I. I'd appreciate advice. The two skeins of yarn for my Tristano are not the same dye lot as they were purchased at two different stores and with no idea what I would knit with them. So, I don't have enough of the darker skein to make it all the way through Chart 3 before switching to the lighter color. What would you suggest I do? Perhaps you can detect some color difference in the photo. The yarn is Madelinetosh Pashmina, Night Bloom.


Hello, I would start now alternating the yarns. If you do 2 rows of one then 2 rows of the other, then you can weave the yarns along the side without dealing with multiple joins. That way the colours will blend and you will not have a hard line of delineation between dye lots. Just one way to deal with it....

Cheers -enjoy..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LindseyR said:


> I'm glad so many of you had a great Christmas. So did I. I'd appreciate advice. The two skeins of yarn for my Tristano are not the same dye lot as they were purchased at two different stores and with no idea what I would knit with them. So, I don't have enough of the darker skein to make it all the way through Chart 3 before switching to the lighter color. What would you suggest I do? Perhaps you can detect some color difference in the photo. The yarn is Madelinetosh Pashmina, Night Bloom.


Sorry I cannot help but I do love the glorious color. Maybe someone on KP or Ravelry has a skein with the lot you need?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry I cannot help but I do love the glorious color. Maybe someone on KP or Ravelry has a skein with the lot you need?


Good thinking Miss Melba.... Just checked my stash...= ...nada.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that everyone had a wonderful time with family and friends. Wouldn't you know it, I leave San Diego because of the weather and now it's 80 degrees there. Gobfigure! I had an absolutely wonderful day. All of my family flew in so they could meet our newest newest family member Zahara. She is a blast! I will post a photo when I return to San Diego on Saturday. I finished my diamond beaded Nadira. I hope I can block it when I get back.take care all. Umoza.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> I'm glad so many of you had a great Christmas. So did I. I'd appreciate advice. The two skeins of yarn for my Tristano are not the same dye lot as they were purchased at two different stores and with no idea what I would knit with them. So, I don't have enough of the darker skein to make it all the way through Chart 3 before switching to the lighter color. What would you suggest I do? Perhaps you can detect some color difference in the photo. The yarn is Madelinetosh Pashmina, Night Bloom.


I concur with Sharon... alternate skeins for about 12 rows if possible. I don't think it matters with Madelinetosh about dyelots, since I've rarely (if ever) seen skeins of Tosh match perfectly due to their hand-dyeing method. I always alternate when changing skeins of handyed yarn. I do it about 2 inches in from the edge and make sure the yarns are looped around each other when they are changed. I use either the method I explained in great detail in my Nanciann pattern (which is nice and flat) or a variation of that method where I catch the old yarn on the WS with the working yarn, which is more fiddy since the tension can get a bit screwed up. I think that is that way done with intarsia knitting.

If you look at my Ruxton pictures, and both my Tristano pics, all those shawls had the two handdyed skeins blended that way. Once the shawl is blocked, I bet you will hardly be able to tell where you changed the skeins. It always looks more obvious pre-blocking.

What a lovely purple!!! That is really going to look great.


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I hope you all enjoyed Christmas and were able to relax. My son is in the Army, stationed in Korea, so I accepted it would be Christmas without him. Imagine my surprise when he arrived home last Monday (with my lovely husband's help)!! I'm still in a daze. He's out tonight with friends so I'm just starting chart 5, and really loving this pattern. Happy knitting!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so happy for you! Being the widow and mother of Marines I know what having to spend holidays with an empty place setting feels like. Enjoy him and please tell him thank you from me. Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

lpool23 said:


> Hi Everyone! I hope you all enjoyed Christmas and were able to relax. My son is in the Army, stationed in Korea, so I accepted it would be Christmas without him. Imagine my surprise when he arrived home last Monday (with my lovely husband's help)!! I'm still in a daze. He's out tonight with friends so I'm just starting chart 5, and really loving this pattern. Happy knitting!!


How lovely - the best kind of surprise Christmas present.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a nice surprise lpool23! Many thanks to your son and to your family Umoza for their service.


----------



## GHBELL (Dec 22, 2011)

lpool23 so excited for you to get to spend the time with your son. My sons who are Marines were not home but I had a good time anyway. I enjoyed the time with other family this year and thought of other times when we have all been together.
Umoza and lpool23 tell your family thank you for their service to our country.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> Be safe as you drive.


Thanks. I knit up 3 detergent bottle dresses in Christmas yarn during the drive & then I ran out of llght. Last minute gifts...


> It is snowing!


We had more snow again today.


> It has been so long since I have been near this shawl I was very slow knitting. I do like seeing the points appear!


Makes me want to start another Tristano! My Elizabeth has been patiently waiting while I finish the last of this year's gifts. I, too, will then start on gifts for next Christmas - except sometimes I can't wait & I give them beforehand & then have to do another gift in its place.


> I have Nancy Bush's Estonia Lace...


I almost got that one, too, but I figured two was enough for now & I'll get the other for my birthday, maybe.


> Enjoy all your new knitting "toys" Jane!


Thank you - will have to wait until I get back home, really.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

LindseyR said:


> ...I don't have enough of the darker skein to make it all the way through Chart 3 before switching to the lighter color. What would you suggest I do?...


Sharon's advice should do the trick.
Beautiful shade!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I had an absolutely wonderful day...


So glad to hear - but how could it be otherwise with your family's new member??


> I will post a photo when I return to San Diego


Looking forward to meeting her, too. 


> I finished my diamond beaded Nadira.


More pictures!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

lpool23 said:


> ... Imagine my surprise when he arrived home last Monday...


Well, we know that you had a great Christmas.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well finally finished my Tristano (ruxton waiting patiently I just don't like the yarn so might just frog it and get another yarn) 
For Tristano I used Knitpicks 100% Peruvian highland fingering wool shade masala on 3.75mm.will do another Tristano soon maybe in a lace weight


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well finally finished my Tristano (ruxton waiting patiently I just don't like the yarn so might just frog it and get another yarn)
> For Tristano I used Knitpicks 100% Peruvian highland fingering wool shade masala on 3.75mm.will do another Tristano soon maybe in a lace weight


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well finally finished my Tristano (ruxton waiting patiently I just don't like the yarn so might just frog it and get another yarn)
> For Tristano I used Knitpicks 100% Peruvian highland fingering wool shade masala on 3.75mm.will do another Tristano soon maybe in a lace weight


Beautiful!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well finally finished my Tristano...


Beautiful work!
That's quite an interesting colour - gives it a whole different look. It is so nice to see how the appearance changes with the different yarn & colour choices.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! !


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful work!
> That's quite an interesting colour - gives it a whole different look. It is so nice to see how the appearance changes with the different yarn & colour choices.


It's a deep coppery brown but very difficult to capture the true colour inside...will wait till we have a bright day and try outside


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> It's a deep coppery brown but very difficult to capture the true colour inside...will wait till we have a bright day and try outside


Such a lovely Tristano. I understand, it is so hard to get the color right when taking a photo. It is so disheartening to see it in all it's beauty and not being able to capture it...
But none the less this is just beautiful.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Think this is as near to the true colour as I am going to get


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that makes me want to go back to the original yarn I had chosen for Tristano, Knit Picks Wool of the Andes in Saffron. Still might do it next year. Right now I am just focusing on getting as many wips finished by March.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Now that makes me want to go back to the original yarn I had chosen for Tristano, Knit Picks Wool of the Andes in Saffron. Still might do it next year. Right now I am just focusing on getting as many wips finished by March.


That's what I am trying to do is finish a bunch of wip's ... I want to start the new year right...LOL Well, maybe....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I used knit picks palette masala in fingering weight,its lovely to wear but I wish I had done it bigger......maybe next one :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

this is its true colour


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Think this is as near to the true colour as I am going to get


Every new shawl that is posted makes me want to knit one in that color! Soooo pretty!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Now that makes me want to go back to the original yarn I had chosen for Tristano, Knit Picks Wool of the Andes in Saffron. Still might do it next year. Right now I am just focusing on getting as many wips finished by March.


I also need to deal with WIP. I have a closet full.
My Tristano has sat neglected as more sadness has come to visit our family. A nephew was killed in a car accident a few days ago. Maybe knitting is just what I need to do...


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Lynnhelen said:


> I also need to deal with WIP. I have a closet full.
> My Tristano has sat neglected as more sadness has come to visit our family. A nephew was killed in a car accident a few days ago. Maybe knitting is just what I need to do...


So sorry for your loss! Hugs and Prayers going out to you and your loved ones.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> I also need to deal with WIP. I have a closet full.
> My Tristano has sat neglected as more sadness has come to visit our family. A nephew was killed in a car accident a few days ago. Maybe knitting is just what I need to do...


Hugs and prayers from Florida - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful

Sue


agnescr said:


> Well finally finished my Tristano (ruxton waiting patiently I just don't like the yarn so might just frog it and get another yarn)
> For Tristano I used Knitpicks 100% Peruvian highland fingering wool shade masala on 3.75mm.will do another Tristano soon maybe in a lace weight


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...A nephew was killed in a car accident a few days ago. ...


So sorry to hear of this tragic loss.
I think that the knitting can certainly help to relieve some of the tension. Pick something that you _*really*_ want to do - not a WIP that you have to pore over before you can get started.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Please accept hugs and prayers from my family to yours. Umoza


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I know knitting helps me overcome grief and other unwelcome problems. I also am today facing the funeral of the 24 year old son of friends, their only child, who was found dead in his apartment over the weekend. Such a tragedy. Between praying and knitting it somehow eases the pain; for them, I can't even imagine what can ease such pain. 
Best wishes for a happy new year with lots of joy!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Prayers are being lifted from the Oregon coast, too. What heart wrenching news. Along with knitting and praying, uplifting music always helps me.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Unfortunately for mental health professionals this is the busiest time of the year. IMHO we place WAY TOO MUCH EMPHASIS ON THE MATERIAL AND NOT ENOUGH ON THE SPIRITUAL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...IMHO we place WAY TOO MUCH EMPHASIS ON THE MATERIAL AND NOT ENOUGH ON THE SPIRITUAL!


So true... and you are in a position to know. It takes a special person to be able to offer the support that you do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> ...I also am today facing the funeral of the 24 year old son of friends, their only child, who was found dead in his apartment over the weekend. ... I can't even imagine what can ease such pain.


My condolences to you & your friends. I cannot even bear to think of the pain of these losses. Children (no matter what age) are not meant to die before their parents.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I also need to deal with WIP. I have a closet full.
> My Tristano has sat neglected as more sadness has come to visit our family. A nephew was killed in a car accident a few days ago. Maybe knitting is just what I need to do...


How tragic, Lynnhelen. So sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I know knitting helps me overcome grief and other unwelcome problems. I also am today facing the funeral of the 24 year old son of friends, their only child, who was found dead in his apartment over the weekend. Such a tragedy. Between praying and knitting it somehow eases the pain; for them, I can't even imagine what can ease such pain.
> Best wishes for a happy new year with lots of joy!


It is so sad to hear of the loss of young lives. Condolences, Suzanne.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

My heart aches for all the pain...So very sorry....Lynnhelen and Suzanne


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> I also need to deal with WIP. I have a closet full.
> My Tristano has sat neglected as more sadness has come to visit our family. A nephew was killed in a car accident a few days ago. Maybe knitting is just what I need to do...


My condolences to you and your family. That is so very sad.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I know knitting helps me overcome grief and other unwelcome problems. I also am today facing the funeral of the 24 year old son of friends, their only child, who was found dead in his apartment over the weekend. Such a tragedy. Between praying and knitting it somehow eases the pain; for them, I can't even imagine what can ease such pain.
> Best wishes for a happy new year with lots of joy!


Oh my, more bad news... my heart goes out to the parents. What a sad time for all. And yes, it is hard to imagine what they must be feeling.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Unfortunately for mental health professionals this is the busiest time of the year. IMHO we place WAY TOO MUCH EMPHASIS ON THE MATERIAL AND NOT ENOUGH ON THE SPIRITUAL!


Amen! We all need prayers said daily for ourselves and especially others who are dealing with illness, death and sadness. Bless you, my KP friends! May you have a happy New Year!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy New Year to you all, as well!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy New Year of MORE KNITTING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Wishing you all a Happy Healthy and Prosperous New Year :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Happy New Year to all!
It is freezing here with snow expected tomorrow. Good day to snuggle in and knit!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Lynnhelen said:


> Happy New Year to all!
> It is freezing here with snow expected tomorrow. Good day to snuggle in and knit!


Sounds like a winning plan!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy New Year! xxx


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy New Year to all.

I have finished chart number two!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy New Year to all.
> 
> I have finished chart number two!


Yay. You'll race away now. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, My gosh! AlderRose - your lace weight Tristano (saw it on Ravelry) is out of this world!! Now I have to do one - despite the fact that I just promised myself that I wouldn't do any repeats because there were so many patterns that I wanted to try. The setting for your photos is also so apropos.
(Where is the snow?! I can send you some if yours is gone.)


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hugs and prayers from Florida - so sorry for your loss.


Adding my sympathy, Lynnhelen.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

brain56 said:


> Adding my sympathy, Lynnhelen.


Thanks to all who have kept me in their thoughts. 
I had to frog a bit as my concentration keeps wandering. Our Husky, who we had for 10 yrs, died New Years Eve. I can't catch a break! 
Tonight we have the last party of the Season. I am going to promise myself to sit & knit on Sunday! Until then we are just trying to stay warm! It is -19 this morning!!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I have finished Chart 3 and am beginning Chart 4.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks to all who have kept me in their thoughts.
> I had to frog a bit as my concentration keeps wandering. Our Husky, who we had for 10 yrs, died New Years Eve. I can't catch a break!
> Tonight we have the last party of the Season. I am going to promise myself to sit & knit on Sunday! Until then we are just trying to stay warm! It is -19 this morning!!


Oh no. I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I know you are heartbroken. Take care of yourself, what a bad time for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lynnhelen said:


> ...Our Husky, who we had for 10 yrs, died New Years Eve. I can't catch a break! ...


Oh my gosh! It's just one thing after another. Sorry to hear that you lost your furry companion. I know how important they can be in our lives.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of your dog. It is sad when we lose a furry companion.

Sue


Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks to all who have kept me in their thoughts.
> I had to frog a bit as my concentration keeps wandering. Our Husky, who we had for 10 yrs, died New Years Eve. I can't catch a break!
> Tonight we have the last party of the Season. I am going to promise myself to sit & knit on Sunday! Until then we are just trying to stay warm! It is -19 this morning!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your dog Lynnhelen. We lost ours last summer. It is truly amazing how much joy they bring to our lives hence the intense sorrow when they pass. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

((((Lynnhelen))))


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Am I the only one just starting the Tristano shawl? Will do a swatch and cast on today. Surely everybody has not already finished theirs. This page has been quiet for the last several days. Does Dee still look on this site and answer questions?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You are not alone. Typically people slow down during the holidays in order to finish up gifts. I had to put mine away in order to finish up some wips. Will be knitting Tristano with you.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I completed mine but I still monitor the site. Lots of people are here for you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I completed mine but I still monitor the site. Lots of people are here for you!


I am with EqLady. We are still "hangin' out". I've done a sport weight Tristano & a fingering weight one. However, Pacific Rose has knit a beautiful version in lace weight & now I am afraid that I will have to accept that as a challenge to do another. What fun!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Am I the only one just starting the Tristano shawl? Will do a swatch and cast on today. Surely everybody has not already finished theirs. This page has been quiet for the last several days. Does Dee still look on this site and answer questions?


And for some of us it's jst too hot to knit, cause its high summer....but we are still here and interested.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lynnhelen,, life and death is a hard road. Love, care and respect to you and your family. Take care of each other and love like crazy while you still can xxxxx


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Betty White said:


> Am I the only one just starting the Tristano shawl? Will do a swatch and cast on today. Surely everybody has not already finished theirs. This page has been quiet for the last several days. Does Dee still look on this site and answer questions?


I am on chart 3 but am a slow knitter so you will probably pass me right by


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Am I the only one just starting the Tristano shawl? Will do a swatch and cast on today. Surely everybody has not already finished theirs. This page has been quiet for the last several days. Does Dee still look on this site and answer questions?


I'll be Knitting the TRISTANO along with you......
I have done the cast-on & also the set-up row.......
I am hoping to work on it some more starting tomorrow or Sunday........
Happy Knitting......... CBCarol

Oh - I almost forgot........ My DIL was here for 2 weeks over the Holidays & she really liked the pattern for the TRISTANO..... so I lent her the pattern & she completed it in 8 days (uhhhhhhhhhhhhh) She is Portuguese & knits VERY FAST....... Of course, she DOES knit the Portuguese method..... I'll try to post the photo of hers in the next couple of days...... & I will also find out exactly what yarn she used.. ........


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

8 days? Wow! I am lucky to get 8 rows done in 8 days. Good for her.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I'll be Knitting the TRISTANO along with you......
> I have done the cast-on & also the set-up row.......
> I am hoping to work on it some more starting tomorrow or Sunday........
> Happy Knitting......... CBCarol
> ...


Here are the photos that I took of my DIL's TRISTANO....


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Your DIL is very talented.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Here are the photos that I took of my DIL's TRISTANO....


Stupendous!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Beautiful. Your DIL is very talented.


Thank you, I think that she is VERY talented too......
She has been married to my son for 23 years......

& then to everyone's surprise =

She gave it to My Mother for Christmas...... My Mother will be 98 on Feb 12th & was the eldest at my Family Christmas Party on the 30th - where there were 5 generations present.......

Sorry about the one photo turned sideways - I cannot figure out how to turn it..... Carol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thank you, I think that she is VERY talented too......
> She has been married to my son for 23 years......
> 
> & then to everyone's surprise =
> ...


Well, it seems she is as gracious as she is talented. You and your son are blessed.

Now on to the shawl... I LOVE it in the dark color. It looks completely different. What a great job she did. I'm very glad you posted these pictures, Carol. Very cool.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely marvelous!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

so very pretty


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Well, it seems she is as gracious as she is talented. You and your son are blessed.
> 
> Now on to the shawl... I LOVE it in the dark color. It looks completely different. What a great job she did. I'm very glad you posted these pictures, Carol. Very cool.


Thank you Dee, JSCAPLEN & also Thanks to Umozo.....
I hope that everyone's Holidays were as GREAT as mine were......


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> ...My Mother will be 98 on Feb 12th ...


Boy! She's lookin' good! Wish her happy birthday


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Here are the photos that I took of my DIL's TRISTANO....


It's beautiful!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a really pretty shawl. wow, your mother doesn't look anywhere near 98. Still a very elegant lady.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is a really pretty shawl. wow, your mother doesn't look anywhere near 98. Still a very elegant lady.


THANK YOU ===== and She had 12 children in 15 years..
I am the eldest & turned 79 on the 29th of October & my youngest brother turned 65 on Dec. 16th........
Maybe that's how she has stayed looking Young........ I had 5 and I am NOT willing to have 12 to keep my youthful looks........ Ha - HA - HA..... & I do not think that there are many Ladies willing to do that.................


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope! My cousin Tedia had 29! Yep 29 kids! She and my uncle Guyzee were married very young. She was 12 and he was 14. This was in the early 1900s on the reservation. We lost them both during Katrina. Only 11 of the kids are still alive but there are a host of grands. Oh, I forgot to mention they both lived to be over 100!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Nope! My cousin Tedia had 29! Yep 29 kids! She and my uncle Guyzee were married very young. She was 12 and he was 14. This was in the early 1900s on the reservation. We lost them both during Katrina. Only 11 of the kids are still alive but there are a host of grands. Oh, I forgot to mention they both lived to be over 100!


That is so amazing...My husband will be 100 on May 1st of this year...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Nope! My cousin Tedia had 29! Yep 29 kids! She and my uncle Guyzee were married very young. She was 12 and he was 14. This was in the early 1900s on the reservation. We lost them both during Katrina. Only 11 of the kids are still alive but there are a host of grands. Oh, I forgot to mention they both lived to be over 100!


WOW ------- Is ALL I can say.......
As far as I'm concerned 12 was plenty.......


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nanciann said:


> That is so amazing...My husband will be 100 on May 1st of this year...


CONGRATULATIONS to Him & to You, too.......
I hope & pray that He is in good health......


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Nope! My cousin Tedia had 29! Yep 29 kids! She and my uncle Guyzee were married very young. She was 12 and he was 14. This was in the early 1900s on the reservation. We lost them both during Katrina. Only 11 of the kids are still alive but there are a host of grands. Oh, I forgot to mention they both lived to be over 100!


Wow!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

May is a good month to turn 100 in my family, great grandmother was born on May 2nd, and her mother was born on the 5th. They both lived long and wonderfully inspiring lives.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello just read almost 20 pages of the KAL phew......the shawls are beautiful each so very different congratulations.

now I need your help I want to knit tristano in lace weight yarn, it is for a large lady(Uk size24 five foot seven inches tall)
so have no idea how many stitches to cast on and what size needles to use..both for the cast on and for the main knitting please help. thanks


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello just read almost 20 pages of the KAL phew......the shawls are beautiful each so very different congratulations.
> 
> now I need your help I want to knit tristano in lace weight yarn, it is for a large lady(Uk size24 five foot seven inches tall)
> so have no idea how many stitches to cast on and what size needles to use..both for the cast on and for the main knitting please help. thanks


I started with 425 stitches and the shawl relaxed after blocking to a wingspan of 75" and 33" along the centre spine. I am UK size 18 and that is a nice size on me without being enormous. Does that help? I used Natural Dye Studio lace weight and 3.5mm needles.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I started with 425 stitches and the shawl relaxed after blocking to a wingspan of 75" and 33" along the centre spine. I am UK size 18 and that is a nice size on me without being enormous. Does that help? I used Natural Dye Studio lace weight and 3.5mm needles.


thanks Linda that is a great help :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> ...I want to knit tristano in lace weight yarn...


AlderRose has also knit a lace weight version. You can see it here:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/AlderRose/tristano-shawl-3


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> AlderRose has also knit a lace weight version. You can see it here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/AlderRose/tristano-shawl-3


thanks ..that is just beautiful


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> THANK YOU ===== and She had 12 children in 15 years..
> I am the eldest & turned 79 on the 29th of October & my youngest brother turned 65 on Dec. 16th........
> Maybe that's how she has stayed looking Young........ I had 5 and I am NOT willing to have 12 to keep my youthful looks........ Ha - HA - HA..... & I do not think that there are many Ladies willing to do that.................


What a beautiful gift for your lovely mother!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Have more time on my hands at last. Will be more active.
'see you around.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello back to you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

And hello from me too :lol:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted my Tristano but it didn't make the daily digest yesterday.

If you wish to take a peek...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230323-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I posted my Tristano ...


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


> ...didn't make the daily digest yesterday.


It seems that my posts rarely make the digest. Why is that? Is it totally random?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It seems that my posts rarely make the digest. Why is that? Is it totally random?


You're asking the wrong person...I have tried several ways of posting and it seems a random thing...no matter what you do...So I just post and hope for the best... :roll:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

nanciann said:


> You're asking the wrong person...I have tried several ways of posting and it seems a random thing...no matter what you do...So I just post and hope for the best... :roll:


I would say it depends of the time you post.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I posted my Tristano but it didn't make the daily digest yesterday.
> 
> If you wish to take a peek...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230323-1.html


Everything is so perfect about your shawl. I'm jealous.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I would say it depends of the time you post.


No that isn't the answer... I have posted at different times of the day...testing that theory and different days, as well...Nothing works... Just the toss of a coin, I guess.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ... I have posted at different times of the day...testing that theory and different days, as well...


So have I. I also tested not responding to any posts until the digest appears the next day. That makes no difference, either.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nanciann, your shawl looks wonderful. 

Sad news for me in my attempt - I was halfway through the second vertical repeat of chart 4 when I finally realized why I was having issues with the count on either side of the 16-stitch center repeat. The center repeat gets shifted each knit row a couple of stitches towards the left but having not noticed this until after doing a lot of work (oh well consider it practice) I had kept my stitch markers in place around the same 16 stitches. I should have left them out for chart 4. Not sure if this makes sense to anyone but I think I have it now. So I frogged back to the end of chart 3 which in itself was interesting because my lifeline got snagged a week or so ago and had been pulled partially out. Ok, 'nuff griping, going back to knitting.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You will do fine. Just slow down, relax and think about how good it will look when you finish!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

You can do it...Yes, practice. That's a good way to look at it...


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey, it's been one week since the last post. Where's everybody? 
What are you busy doing? I miss reading you.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Working on finishing up Wilshire. Going slower than usual, it's been a painful month.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Still here, getting ready for church, making a scarf while I wait for Dee's next creation.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am in repeat 3 of chart 4.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I finished my Tristano last night. Will post a picture after blocking.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

For my part, I'm working on "mimsy" shawl with Vanna's glamour yarn in sapphire color. Should be pretty.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I've put TRISTANO on hold - - - I cast-on & did the set-up row at least 5 times & just could NOT get the 1st row of pattern completed successfully....... SO for now - I've given it up...... I guess that I'm just NOT ABLE to knit the shawls from bottom up........ I just COULD NOT SUCCEED...

I am currently making a different Lace Shawl.....
RASPBERRY CREME PI SHAWL 
by Melody Hadley aka: Merry Melody Designs....
It is a PI shaped Shawl knitted from the top down.......
It is available thru RAVELRY.......


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Carol I understand your frustration. I started my Tristano four times before I could get through chart 1. She's hibernating right now while I get some wips off the needles. When you are ready again let me know and we can walk through Tristano together, okay? Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> I've put TRISTANO on hold - - -


Too bad but a little break might help solve the problem.


> I am currently making .....RASPBERRY CREME PI SHAWL


This is looking very pretty. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I've put TRISTANO on hold - - - I cast-on & did the set-up row at least 5 times & just could NOT get the 1st row of pattern completed successfully....... SO for now - I've given it up...... I guess that I'm just NOT ABLE to knit the shawls from bottom up........ I just COULD NOT SUCCEED...
> 
> I am currently making a different Lace Shawl.....
> RASPBERRY CREME PI SHAWL
> ...


Carol, don't give up on Tristano, just put it in time out for a bit. I know that row is hard, but you will get it next time around and then you will be sailing!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Carol I understand your frustration. I started my Tristano four times before I could get through chart 1. She's hibernating right now while I get some wips off the needles. When you are ready again let me know and we can walk through Tristano together, okay? Umoza


That's a Good deal, Umozo.......THANKS .......
BUT it may be awhile because I am enjoying this shawl.......
BUT, I WILL keep up with the KAL and I am patiently awaiting Dee's NEXT CREATION..............


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is looking very pretty. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


That's my plan ----- giving TRISTANO a timeout.....
I really love the looks of it - - so I definitely will be giving it another try.....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Carol, don't give up on Tristano, just put it in time out for a bit. I know that row is hard, but you will get it next time around and then you will be sailing!


That's my plan..... I WILL get back to it - because it is such a Beautiful Looking Shawl......


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I've put TRISTANO on hold - - - I cast-on & did the set-up row at least 5 times & just could NOT get the 1st row of pattern completed successfully....... SO for now - I've given it up...... I guess that I'm just NOT ABLE to knit the shawls from bottom up........ I just COULD NOT SUCCEED...
> 
> I am currently making a different Lace Shawl.....
> RASPBERRY CREME PI SHAWL
> ...


Carol, I am so sorry you were having such problems. I think that maybe a time out for the design is just what the doctor ordered. But I bet once you take a break for however long you decide you might be able to tackle it again. Believe me, I had to make a few tries myself to get that first row correct. So you are not the only one.

I think this one that you started is going to be very pretty as well. I love that color you are using!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Still here, getting ready for church, making a scarf while I wait for Dee's next creation.


Well, the next creation is almost ready--I should be publishing in the beginning of February. I am going to post "official" pics of my first sample tomorrow in the pictures section, but here are a few in the meantime for anyone that would like to get a little sneak peek.

The name of the shawl is Kimani, which means "butterfly" in Shoshone. You can see the butterflies in the middle panel, and if you look really really closely, you can see little abstract butterflies in the body of the shawl too. I'll do a KAL for this one of course.

The learning point on this one is how to deal with yarn overs between various knit and purl combinations to ensure that all YOs are the same size. It's top down (just for you, Carol!). Because the charts are long and complicated (but not hard I promise!), this pattern is charted only.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...here are a few in the meantime for anyone that would like to get a little sneak peek....


You mean like impatient me?
I think that I might have purple butterflies for my first Kimani - maybe too dark, though. That close-up of the middle panel is gorgeous.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You mean like impatient me?
> I think that I might have purple butterflies for my first Kimani - maybe too dark, though. That close-up of the middle panel is gorgeous.


Thanks! I think I mentioned I was looking for a lilac yarn for my second sample... how dark is your purple?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I think I mentioned I was looking for a lilac yarn for my second sample...


I must have missed that comment.


> how dark is your purple?


Well do you remember back in June when I was looking through my already copious stash for something suitable for my first lace shawl (Nanciann) & I had nothing that I could use? Well, I have remedied that problem.
In the purple line, I have on hand three fromKnit Picks:
Wool of the Andes Sport in Haze Heather - very light mauve
Stroll Sport in Duchess Heather - a medium-dark &
Wool of the Andes Sport in Blackberry - very dark, almost black.
...and I still have some purple Stardust (although fingering weight).
I was thinking of using the Duchess Heather.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well do you remember back in June when I was looking through my already copious stash for something suitable for my first lace shawl (Nanciann) & I had nothing that I could use? Well, I have remedied that problem.
> In the purple line, I have on hand three fromKnit Picks:
> Wool of the Andes Sport in Haze Heather - very light mauve
> Stroll Sport in Duchess Heather - a medium-dark &
> ...


That Haze Heather was exactly what I was looking for! I think you are better doing it in that lighter color to really show off the texture, but I looked up that Duchess and that might be okay too. I think that a heathered yarn is a great way to go.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That Haze Heather was exactly what I was looking for!


Okay - waiting to cast on...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Woo!! My Tristano is off the needles! I found a dropped stitch and need to fix it and of course do the blocking. Will post pics once blocking is done.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought the Tristano pattern and have read dozen of pages of comments and now, I'm scared to start. 
I feel not experienced enough for Tristano.

I'd like my next shawl has to be knitted with Lion Brand Wool-Ease and the color is white with a fine thread of multi color shinning depending of the light. Is Ruxton a better choice for the yarn?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

If it was me I would do the Ruxton. My worsted version was absolutely perfect. The texture was amazing! Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I bought the Tristano pattern and have read dozen of pages of comments and now, I'm scared to start.
> I feel not experienced enough for Tristano.
> 
> I'd like my next shawl has to be knitted with Lion Brand Wool-Ease and the color is white with a fine thread of multi color shinning depending of the light. Is Ruxton a better choice for the yarn?


I think with that yarn you'd be better with Ruxton.

But I have to say, as I look at your gorgeous avatar of Holbrook and remember the big pics you took, you are certainly experienced enough for Tristano. It is not any harder than Holbrook, it's just different. Really. And you know we/I'll help you! You can do it!!! You trust me, right???


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dropped stitch repaired and my Tristano is being blocked. Will post some pics when done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Tristano.... is not any harder than Holbrook, it's just different.


I haven't yet knit the Holbrook, but I concur with Dee: the Tristano is not difficult to knit. It takes more concentration at the start than it would with a top down design, that's all. Once the base is established, it just rolls along. I've done two already.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Dropped stitch repaired and my Tristano is being blocked. Will post some pics when done.


Great! The worst part of fixing something, I find, is agonizing about how hard it will be. Waiting to see the result!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I think with that yarn you'd be better with Ruxton.
> 
> But I have to say, as I look at your gorgeous avatar of Holbrook and remember the big pics you took, you are certainly experienced enough for Tristano. It is not any harder than Holbrook, it's just different. Really. And you know we/I'll help you! You can do it!!! You trust me, right???


I trust you for sure. Not very long ago I was unable to read a chart nor my knitting for that matter.
I knitted Holbrook with the written instructions and a lot of support, I knitted Ashton half and half (I translated some parts of the charts) and I just finished Mimsy shawl from the charts ONLY. 
Do I trust you ... yes Ma'am I do trust you.

This yarn was given to me by the lucky recipient to whom I told she deserved a shawl knitted by me as a gift and voilà !
She felt in love with that yarn so with that yarn it will be made of.
I will try Ruxton and will keep Tristano for a cashmere treat or something else.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My Tristano is done! I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Lace in rose petals and size US5 needles. I still have about half the ball left (maybe 400 or so yards?). I added glass beads on chart 2 but as they are the same color as the yarn you can't see them, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My Tristano is done! I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Lace in rose petals ...


OOh, my, that is stunning! It looks so soft & airy!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooh! Lovely. Nice work Miss Melba. :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. You did a great job.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> My Tristano is done! I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Lace in rose petals and size US5 needles. I still have about half the ball left (maybe 400 or so yards?). I added glass beads on chart 2 but as they are the same color as the yarn you can't see them, lol.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Miss Melba, how pretty and delicate looking! I love that color too. Just gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Dee: when will we be able to meet Kimani? Thanks Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Oh Dee: when will we be able to meet Kimani?


I am not the only impatient one. 
How can we wait until the 10th?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a couple more days, and the wait is worth it, believe me. You will really enjoy knitting Kimani.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am not the only impatient one.
> How can we wait until the 10th?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just a couple more days, and the wait is worth it, believe me. You will really enjoy knitting Kimani.


Yes, but that's what makes the waiting so difficult!
In the meantime, I'll work on getting my 3 most active WIPs finished off because once I start on my Kimani I won't want to share my time with anything else.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So true!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Weren't we supposed to have a "knitting retreat" organized sometimes somewhere or did I dreamt that?
Count me in if you do something. I need a break from the daily routine.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

If you check on Ravelry in the Designs by Dee forum Dee announced that she will be both teaching and attending a retreat. Good for those living on the East Coast but sad for us in the West. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Good for those living on the East Coast but sad for us in the West. Umoza


... & for those of us who live on an island in the Atlantic.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> If you check on Ravelry in the Designs by Dee forum Dee announced that she will be both teaching and attending a retreat. Good for those living on the East Coast but sad for us in the West. Umoza


even worse for us in the UK also Australia and NZ


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe we can "skype " it.
Skype is international, isn't it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Maybe we can "skype " it.


That'd be neat.
Everyone who attends physically would have to bring a portable device & connect with someone else via Skype or FaceTime.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Remember how casting on all of those stitches seemed so confusing?
I just started an MKAL which has a bottom up construction. The medium size starts with 455 stitches including beads. The beads are set in a 5 chain loop : making for 112 beads with 560 chains!
And to think that I wanted to do the large size - with 906 knit stitches cast on!
I sure picked a gem for my initiation to mystery KALs & first time with beads.
Some fun!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks really interesting,Jane. I love beads and lace together. Do show us your progress every so often. Enjoy your latest challenge (I know you will).


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

What's the name of the KAL? I would like to take a look.  Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> What's the name of the KAL? I would like to take a look.  Umoza


Me too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> What's the name of the KAL? I would like to take a look.  Umoza


Here is the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/when-the-flowers-bloom
but you won't see much there - since it' a mystery. 
She has some nice designs so I figured that I'd give it a go.
(For you, too, linda09.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Enjoy your latest challenge (I know you will).


I am enjoying it but haven't managed to knit anything - other than the cast on. I was watching the women's hockey & I couldn't knit anything which required my full attention.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, I've seen her patterns before and even have one in my queue.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am enjoying it but haven't managed to knit anything - other than the cast on. I was watching the women's hockey & I couldn't knit anything which required my full attention.


Wow....her stuff is beautiful.... :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, that looks like it will be pretty and fun to do. Wish I had more time (darn work, gets in the way of life, lol).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/when-the-flowers-bloom
> but you won't see much there - since it' a mystery.
> She has some nice designs so I figured that I'd give it a go.
> (For you, too, linda09.)


I've had a look at her other designs and they are lovely so I've signed up - not that it will get started for a while yet. Thank you for the link, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...(darn work, gets in the way of life, lol).


Yes - work - one of those nasty 4-letter words.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I've signed up - not that it will get started for a while yet.


She has a small size as well - perhaps that would be more manageable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She has a small size as well - perhaps that would be more manageable.


I don't think I dare start even the small shawl yet, Jane. I have 3 summer rompers to do for the new baby which could arrive at anytime now; an aran for my brother-in-law's 70th birthday; a holbook that has been requested and I have yarn sitting here for another Tristano for me as my daughter claimed my last one and some for a Mediterraneum shawl which was also an Mkal.
I really don't like having more than 3wips at any one time because they become a pressure instead of a pleasure.
The rompers won't take long to knit up so I'll reassess in 2-3 weeks. Meanwhile, I'll drool over your new shawl if you post more pics.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...the new baby which could arrive at anytime now


Does your daughter live nearby? I'll bet that "big brother" is anxiously waiting. I am sure that you'll keep us apprised. 


> I really don't like having more than 3wips at any one time because they become a pressure instead of a pleasure.


This is true. I try to keep the number manageable & excusable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

My daughter lives 2-21/2 hours drive away. so I hope she gives ud plenty of warning. Grandad will be on grandson duty while I support the parents in the delivery room, if all goes to plan. Ours bags are all packed and ready so that we can just drop everything and go. When (if) she gets to her due date, I'll go and spend a few days with her and just be on hand, I suppose. We're getting quite excited now.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I have finished my Tristano. Such a wonderful pattern and I learned a great deal about how to fix my dropped or forgotten reduction stitches. LOL.
This is for a very special lady. Her name is Virgina she is in her early 90's. A while back she say a shall I had finished for my daughter. She just loved it. After telling me that she has always wanted something that lovely I decided to make her the Tristano. With all that has been going on her in New York with the weather and with family illness and my son deployed, I did not have as much time to put into making this each day. So it took me a bit longer to make. I called Virgina and told her I have a gift for her. She will be stopping in to where I work. I can not wait to see her eyes when she opens her gift. Be sure I will take pictures...
I used Pound Of Love yarn so that it could be machine washed and dried. Size US 6 needles. No extra repeats. Washed and wet blocked it. Then steamed to make it stay in the lovey fashion it was designed to be in. I added only a few glass beads to the bottom. Just a bit of bling for my special friend. Next one will have purls I think.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I have finished my Tristano. Such a wonderful pattern and I learned a great deal about how to fix my dropped or forgotten reduction stitches. LOL.
> This is for a very special lady. Her name is Virgina she is in her early 90's. A while back she say a shall I had finished for my daughter. She just loved it. After telling me that she has always wanted something that lovely I decided to make her the Tristano. With all that has been going on her in New York with the weather and with family illness and my son deployed, I did not have as much time to put into making this each day. So it took me a bit longer to make. I called Virgina and told her I have a gift for her. She will be stopping in to where I work. I can not wait to see her eyes when she opens her gift. Be sure I will take pictures...
> I used Pound Of Love yarn so that it could be machine washed and dried. Size US 6 needles. No extra repeats. Washed and wet blocked it. Then steamed to make it stay in the lovey fashion it was designed to be in. I added only a few glass beads to the bottom. Just a bit of bling for my special friend. Next one will have purls I think.


Lovely work, and what a nice thing to do for a friend. I can't place the car hood though, lol.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely work, and what a nice thing to do for a friend. I can't place the car hood though, lol.


That would be the boss's Comet. I think a 1964. Mint condition and Cherry Red. That is about all I know about this car. I just work here. LOL. I do legal contracts, DMV Law and Accounting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What a lovely gift! I am sure that she'll be overjoyed.
We've had a "flurry" of white or close-to-white shawls - this with two Ruxtons - & they look so delicate.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

It's lovely!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! !Umoza


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very, very pretty. This pattern seems to lead to especially femine,romantic shawls, don't you think?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I have finished my Tristano. Such a wonderful pattern and I learned a great deal about how to fix my dropped or forgotten reduction stitches. LOL.
> This is for a very special lady. Her name is Virgina she is in her early 90's. A while back she say a shall I had finished for my daughter. She just loved it. After telling me that she has always wanted something that lovely I decided to make her the Tristano. With all that has been going on her in New York with the weather and with family illness and my son deployed, I did not have as much time to put into making this each day. So it took me a bit longer to make. I called Virgina and told her I have a gift for her. She will be stopping in to where I work. I can not wait to see her eyes when she opens her gift. Be sure I will take pictures...
> I used Pound Of Love yarn so that it could be machine washed and dried. Size US 6 needles. No extra repeats. Washed and wet blocked it. Then steamed to make it stay in the lovey fashion it was designed to be in. I added only a few glass beads to the bottom. Just a bit of bling for my special friend. Next one will have purls I think.


What a lovely gesture! And this turned out soooo pretty, well worth the wait. I love the super feminine white shawl on the classic car! That is a very clever picture. I hope your friend loves it. I can't wait to see your pictures of the unveiling. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely gift! I am sure that she'll be overjoyed.
> We've had a "flurry" of white or close-to-white shawls - this with two Ruxtons - & they look so delicate.


Thank you. Yes I have looked at the white shawls others have posted. They look so very delicate as you say. I have another planned for the fall.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> It's lovely!


Thank You.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful! !Umoza


Thank you.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank You.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very, very pretty. This pattern seems to lead to especially femine,romantic shawls, don't you think?


Yes it is very romantic. My daughter fell in love with it and of course wants one right away. I will make her one but on my time slot. She has 2 others I made for her. LOL


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

stevieland said:


> What a lovely gesture! And this turned out soooo pretty, well worth the wait. I love the super feminine white shawl on the classic car! That is a very clever picture. I hope your friend loves it. I can't wait to see your pictures of the unveiling. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank You Dee. I must say that without your Ashton Shawl I would never have developed a love for lace knitting. Nor would I have been able to understand and read charts. You once told me to trust the chart when I was learning. You were and are so right. It is a honor to be able to make something so lovely for a very special friend. 
Deb


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you believe I cannot decide what yarn to use for Tristano?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh ! And I added 7 balls from my recent trip to Florida. Must be the sun on my head ...loll


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Let us see what you decide on.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Can you believe I cannot decide what yarn to use for Tristano?


Whatever you decide will be beautiful. And you can send the rest to me! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Hi, Can I come back in? I fell out of the KAL momentum before the holidays, and then got distracted by life I guess. Knitting...brief forays into the world of toys and socks, a minor shawl or cowl, but Tristano is center stage again, and I was looking for some buddies. I ripped the cast on and set up row I did last Dec. Cast on again last night and gritted my teeth as I made it past the first few rows. I completed row 6, am having fun and can only see this getting easier. All I need is some quiet time to focus.
I am working with 825 yds of Plucky Knitter's Primo Sport which will allowed for one extra repeat of chart 4 (co 365 stitches). I have never worked with this yarn b/f and it is very lovely. The color is called "Tavern on the Blue", navy with a greenish tint. I think the stitch definition will be acute enough so that the dark color does not hide the beautiful lace pattern. I am a slow knitter, this will take me some time. And did I mention...I found a part time job (a good thing!) so I will not have so much knitting time available. Anyway, I am glad to have read the pages and pages of postings that I missed...all those beautiful pictures! Nanciann if you are still reading this, Happy 100 Birthday to your husband. (I hope I read that correctly.) My dear and darling father will turn 100 just a few days later on 5/15. I am so sorry to hear about the losses, and hope that the pain has been eased with time. 
Anyone out there?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

We are always here! Welcome back! My Tristano is waiting in the wings for me to finish after I get back to knitting later this week. I injured myself yesterday trying to block a shawl. So keep going we'll catch up to you, Umoza!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> ...Can I come back in?... Anyone out there?


Yes - we're still here. 
Getting the first few rows under your belt is the biggest challenge. It is such fun seeing the number of stitches decrease as you progess.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I injured myself yesterday trying to block a shawl...


Take care of yourself, Umoza!
(Don't lift anything heavier that 100g of yarn.)


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> We are always here! Welcome back! My Tristano is waiting in the wings for me to finish after I get back to knitting later this week. I injured myself yesterday trying to block a shawl. So keep going we'll catch up to you, Umoza!


You mean the shawl won?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> You mean the shawl won?


BIG TIME! :shock:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you both for responding. I have a life line in place, and markers between the 16 stitch repeats, counting as I go. One glance at the TV and I miss a YO...


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> BIG TIME! :shock:


Oh no!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

linzers said:


> Thank you both for responding. I have a life line in place, and markers between the 16 stitch repeats, counting as I go. One glance at the TV and I miss a YO...


I can't do lace and have TV on at the same time. Just have to have my complete attention on the knitting! I had to frog the little bit of Holbrook I had started as the TV took my attention away and I couldn't seem to make my lifelines match the charts. Easier to just start again!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Linzers, you have a great advantage with a whole bunch of us having already done this shawl. Lots of people here can help you along if you get stuck. It really is a lovely shawl, and I enjoyed knitting it as I am sure you will too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

If you have already done the first few rows, then you are just going to go faster and faster as the stitch count reduces. That is one of thr reasons I loved knitting this shawl. I too have another one lined up but I have a Holbrook to do first - a request from a friend to wear at her son's wedding.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hi Linzers, you have a great advantage with a whole bunch of us having already done this shawl. Lots of people here can help you along if you get stuck. It really is a lovely shawl, and I enjoyed knitting it as I am sure you will too.


Thank you. I did knit a row or two more last night (DH had the TV on)...biggest problem I am having? Although I counted stitches at the end of each RS row, as I purl the WS I lose a stitch here and there. Going back to read the offending 16 stitch section, it seems to be a YO that slid off my left hand needle. I have to remember to keep my "points up" when I get distracted. There was one instance of a 17th stitch, a K2tog or ssk that got away. I did the repairs w/o frogging and hope that it looks OK. I can see that as the stitch count decreases the rows will go faster. I have only completed 8 rows of chart 1, but can see the points emerging. There already is a mess of string...will remove 1st life line and use it for the third one, and cut the 2nd ball of yarn from the cast on as soon as I think I will not have to frog and start over. This yarn is very nice to work with....feels great, does not split, in some spots the dye seems not to have totally penetrated the surface, so there are some lighter and whiter places...I'm OK with this so far...that's what happens with hand dyed dark colors. Now I have a choice to make...knit another row, or stay on the computer. Hope I never have a harder decision to have to make. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Chart 1 is complete. I am amazed to see how much yarn has been devoured. I understand that the stitch number will be decreasing rapidly. Tell me not to be nervous...I began with 825 yds sport wt, CO 365 stitches for an extra repeat of chart 4.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You will be fine.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> You will be fine.


Thanks. I am loving this pattern and the yarn is a joy. The navy is taking on a greenish cast as it becomes a fabric. I still love the color and hope that the beautiful lace is not obscured. If so, guess I will just have to knit another paler Tristano.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It sounds interesting. Tristano seems to be a very wearable shawl. I have some lovely pale grey with sparkles laceweight that is earmarked for my second Tristano. My fingers are itching to start it but I have other things to do first - and I keep getting distracted by knitting for the new grandson; I need more pairs of hands.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I need more pairs of hands.


Don't we all?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It sounds interesting. Tristano seems to be a very wearable shawl. I have some lovely pale grey with sparkles laceweight that is earmarked for my second Tristano. My fingers are itching to start it but I have other things to do first - and I keep getting distracted by knitting for the new grandson; I need more pairs of hands.


Your yarn sounds perfect, and lace weight as well! I know it is hard to believe, but summer is coming, bringing with it that blast from the air conditioners. You will be happy to enjoy that shawl then. It was knitting for my grandson that helped me to miss the KAL enthusiasm for Tristano last fall. What are you knitting for him? When was he born, and Congratulations!
(FYI, I have completed 1/2 of chart 2.)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

You are moving along well. Magnus was born on March 6th. I'm knitting rompers in cotton for the summer at the moment in lovely bright colours; other stuff I posted in the pictures section.
I'm devoting some time each day to lace though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry linzers, I sent before asking about your grandson. When was he born? I hope he is doing well.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Oh what an exciting time for you! I knitted a few sweaters and blankets, added 2 more sweaters for this winter and segued into toys (new for me) at the time I thought I would be knitting the newly debuted Tristano. I will try to attach the url for the toys. Simon celebrated his 1st birthday in Oct.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239841-1.html


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love those toys, linzers. Such fun. I made my elder grandson a dinosaur and mouse and recently a gypsycream bear each. I don't usually enjoy making toys but the bears were a joy.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Half way through chart 3. This is beginning to look like something. I posted on Ravelry with some pictures, if any one is interested. Think I called it Linzers Winter Tristano (b/c I know I will have to have a summer weight one as well).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumbup: Found it. It is going to look amazing blocked, linzers. Your yarn looks fab.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Found it. It is going to look amazing blocked, linzers. Your yarn looks fab.


Oh, you are so sweet! Thank you. Did you know that I am a Linda, too? Linzers was a nickname planted on me by my son when he was about 6.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

My son went through a phase of calling me by my christian name, or Lindy to wind me up - followed by a hug usually.
I was born in the early 1950s and every street seemed to have a Linda, usually paired with a friend called Susan but it doesn't seem to be chosen much these days


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My son went through a phase of calling me by my christian name, or Lindy to wind me up - followed by a hug usually.
> I was born in the early 1950s and every street seemed to have a Linda, usually paired with a friend called Susan but it doesn't seem to be chosen much these days


I am a 1950's Linda, too. In the U.S. the friend could have easily been Susan or Barbara. "Linda" has morphed in to "Lindsay".


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Started first repeat of chart 4. It will fly from here if I have time to knit. Thanks Dee, what a fun knit!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Linda! I just saw this, I've been away for a bit, but I went to your shawl on Ravelry and it looks great. That color is scrumptious. I love it. That texture is looking good too. I really look forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Hi Linda! I just saw this, I've been away for a bit, but I went to your shawl on Ravelry and it looks great. That color is scrumptious. I love it. That texture is looking good too. I really look forward to seeing it blocked.


Oh no, I spoke too soon, but thanks for your support Dee. Tinking today. Last night I noticed that I had k2tog instead of ssk in _3_ places in the beginning of chart 4. I think this involves rows 1 and 3...I had just completed row 14. Debated accepting the error and decided to sleep on it. When I got up, there was no question but to get it right. No life line either. Just took a break from meticulous tinking and saw this note, so thanks again. As DH says, there is no race to the finish here...fix the error, and feel good about the end product. I've said this b/f, this really is a beautiful pattern! Will update the Ravelry pictures when I have something to show.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with your husband, Linzers. Even tinking can be therapeutic. I have taken to colour coding k2togs and ssks on the pattern before I start knitting for visual reinforcement. I'm sure you'll soon make up the time.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I agree with your husband, Linzers. Even tinking can be therapeutic. I have taken to colour coding k2togs and ssks on the pattern before I start knitting for visual reinforcement. I'm sure you'll soon make up the time.


Funny, I was just thinking that it was relaxing while I was tinking. As long as I didn't get caught up in the angst. I have accepted my temporary fate for 4/5. Thanks for the kind words. Color coding...good idea!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I have taken to colour coding k2togs and ssks on the pattern before I start knitting for visual reinforcement...


I do this as well - much easier to read the pattern that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> ... When I got up, there was no question but to get it right...fix the error, and feel good about the end product.


I wonder why we tease ourselves with the possibility that we can let an error slide when we know darned well that in the end we are going to go back & fix it. No one else would ever see the error but we'd know it was there - nagging us.
I am glad that you found peace in the tinking process, just the same.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Tinking is done. I will only look forward from here, with nothing "nagging" as my friend from the north has phrased.
Thanks for the validation. It really was not so bad. Feels like a fresh start, cleansed of misgivings.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

linzers said:


> Funny, I was just thinking that it was relaxing while I was tinking. As long as I didn't get caught up in the angst. I have accepted my temporary fate for 4/5. Thanks for the kind words. Color coding...good idea!


Look what I had to do to "relax" last night.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250706-1.html#5132882


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Look what I had to do to "relax" last night.


I already had a peek but couldn't resist seeing that little innocent face again. 
They _*do*_ eventually train us to put our things away when we aren't using them.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Look what I had to do to "relax" last night.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250706-1.html#5132882


Hahahaha....you got me beat!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

She's so cute it must be impossible to be cross with her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi. I've gotten my Tristano blocked and am posting a couple photos. I used Panda Wool by Crystal Palace Yarns, a little over 400 yards. The yarn is 51% bamboo, 39% wool, and 10% nylon. After blocking, it measures 64" x 30". The color is baby blues. I think I'm finally getting the hang of blocking and should have it down pat with another two or three shawls.  Tristano was a wonderful pattern to knit and is definitely on my "to do again" list. Thanks, Dee, for another great pattern!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi. I've gotten my Tristano blocked and am posting a couple photos.


Lovely work!


> a little over 400 yards... it measures 64" x 30".


That seems a pretty generous size for only 400y.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful!!! Both your knitting and blocking look fabulous. 
Are you sure about the 400 yds? Understanding yardage is not my strongest suit, but I am just about to add my 3rd and final skein of 275 yds (each skein) and am just short of finishing the 2nd repeat of chart 4. I did cast on 32 additional stitches to start, expecting to complete 6 repeats of chart 4. But still...
Enjoy that shawl, it is very, very pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That seems a pretty generous size for only 400y.


Thank you. I know but I really stretched it out when I blocked it. It is probably a little over 400 yards as I had to go into a third ball and didn't measure how much I actually used of that ball.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. I know but I really stretched it out when I blocked it. It is probably a little over 400 yards as I had to go into a third ball and didn't measure how much I actually used of that ball.


How many yds in each ball?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> Wow that is beautiful!!! Both your knitting and blocking look fabulous.
> Are you sure about the 400 yds? Understanding yardage is not my strongest suit, but I am just about to add my 3rd and final skein of 275 yds (each skein) and am just short of finishing the 2nd repeat of chart 4. I did cast on 32 additional stitches to start, expecting to complete 6 repeats of chart 4. But still...
> Enjoy that shawl, it is very, very pretty.


Thanks! Not completely accurate, I'm sure. It's a fingering weight yarn. Each ball was 186 yards and I had to go into a third ball and didn't keep track of how much I used, but it wasn't that much. So it's definitely over 400 yards , but I really can't say how much over. That's why I said 400+. Next time I'll try to keep better track of my yardage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> Wow that is beautiful!!! Both your knitting and blocking look fabulous.
> Are you sure about the 400 yds? Understanding yardage is not my strongest suit, but I am just about to add my 3rd and final skein of 275 yds (each skein) and am just short of finishing the 2nd repeat of chart 4. I did cast on 32 additional stitches to start, expecting to complete 6 repeats of chart 4. But still...
> Enjoy that shawl, it is very, very pretty.


I can't wait to see yours. I just cast on the number of stitches in the pattern and did all repeats shown in the pattern and no extras. I love the way it knits up. It's such a lovely pattern.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I can't wait to see yours. I just cast on the number of stitches in the pattern and did all repeats shown in the pattern and no extras. I love the way it knits up. It's such a lovely pattern.


I can't wait to see mine, also....finished that is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> I can't wait to see mine, also....finished that is.


I hear you on that. I had mine finished for a couple of months before I was brave enough to do the blocking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hear you on that. I had mine finished for a couple of months before I was brave enough to do the blocking.


Bet you are glad you took the plunge. Your shawl is lovely, Miss Pam.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi. I've gotten my Tristano blocked and am posting a couple photos. I used Panda Wool by Crystal Palace Yarns, a little over 400 yards. The yarn is 51% bamboo, 39% wool, and 10% nylon. After blocking, it measures 64" x 30". The color is baby blues. I think I'm finally getting the hang of blocking and should have it down pat with another two or three shawls.  Tristano was a wonderful pattern to knit and is definitely on my "to do again" list. Thanks, Dee, for another great pattern!


Miss Pam, your Tristano is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations !


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful work MissPam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Bet you are glad you took the plunge. Your shawl is lovely, Miss Pam.


I am! And thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Miss Pam, your Tristano is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations !


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful work MissPam


Thank you!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Love that soft colour.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Hi. I've gotten my Tristano blocked and am posting a couple photos. I used Panda Wool by Crystal Palace Yarns, a little over 400 yards. The yarn is 51% bamboo, 39% wool, and 10% nylon. After blocking, it measures 64" x 30". The color is baby blues. I think I'm finally getting the hang of blocking and should have it down pat with another two or three shawls.  Tristano was a wonderful pattern to knit and is definitely on my "to do again" list. Thanks, Dee, for another great pattern!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Wonderful!


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. Love that soft colour.
> 
> Sue


Thank you!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl miss pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Beautiful shawl miss pam


Thank you!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

DONE! Blocking will be like a face lift. It is already beautiful, we're just talking cosmetics. Off to take a pre blocked picture.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I just read Dee's comments comparing blocking to a face lift...our hormones (whatever is left of them) must be singing similar songs. Attaching photo of completed Tristano, before blocking.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Great color...it will be even more beautiful once blocked!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> Attaching photo of completed Tristano, before blocking.


Lovely colour!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you both. I feel like I accomplished something. Feels good. You are the first two see it...besides DH. Will get to the blocking soon, but not right now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> I just read Dee's comments comparing blocking to a face lift...our hormones (whatever is left of them) must be singing similar songs. Attaching photo of completed Tristano, before blocking.


That's going to be lovely! Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful color, can't wait to see it blocked


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Come on linzers, we NEED to see it blocked. Stop teasing us.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Come on linzers, we NEED to see it blocked. Stop teasing us.


all right, all right, I'll get to it...but its such a nice day today, maybe after I go out for a bit....soon, I promise. OH, any blocking pointers for me? how should I deal with that spine? wires on both sides? don't want to smash the eyelet. wires down both sides, and didn't I read something about pinning the points a certain way?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Ok, here she is, wet, wired, and pinned, measuring 70x37.5 inches, and looking very black. Maybe I will have something navy blue to show you tomorrow or the next day. Have a good day!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

oh yes...she has really come through!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gorgeous linzers. Very elegant in that navy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

She is stunning!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Did everyone on this side of the pond get a good night of sleep? I think my Tristano did. Dry, she is 35x70 inches, made from Plucky Knitter Primo Sport, Color is "Tavern on the Blue". Thank you all for offerng me your kind support. It is wonderful to be part of such a lovely and caring community.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

She came out wonderfully Linzers, good work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linzers said:


> Ok, here she is, wet, wired, and pinned, measuring 70x37.5 inches...


That is a great size.
Looks lovely in black or blue - you did a great job knitting & blocking.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Your Tristano is beautiful. Nice stitches definition.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you MissMelba and Jane. I am very, very happy with the results. It's better than I thought it would be. I am running out to do a few chores...jeans, long sleeve T shirt, and Trissy around my shoulders, her spine is over my left shoulder, pinned at the right shoulder. Have a great day everyone...we have mid 60's and SUN!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumbup: Loevly job linzers. Tristano is a very wearable shawl - seems to fit in anywhere. Enjoy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linzers said:


> Did everyone on this side of the pond get a good night of sleep? I think my Tristano did. Dry, she is 35x70 inches, made from Plucky Knitter Primo Sport, Color is "Tavern on the Blue". Thank you all for offerng me your kind support. It is wonderful to be part of such a lovely and caring community.


Beautiful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linzers said:


> Thank you MissMelba and Jane. I am very, very happy with the results. It's better than I thought it would be. I am running out to do a few chores...jeans, long sleeve T shirt, and Trissy around my shoulders, her spine is over my left shoulder, pinned at the right shoulder. Have a great day everyone...we have mid 60's and SUN!


You should be happy, nice job. I have a dinner with family tonight, they are from the other side of the pond  and just spent several minutes looking for something to wear *under* my tristano. The restaurant is casual so I'll be in jeans, ended up with a sleeveless cotton top. We are close to 90 here so I am hoping for the restaurant AC to be on high :mrgreen:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful! It looks vintage, which is always good!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Did everyone on this side of the pond get a good night of sleep? I think my Tristano did. Dry, she is 35x70 inches, made from Plucky Knitter Primo Sport, Color is "Tavern on the Blue". Thank you all for offerng me your kind support. It is wonderful to be part of such a lovely and caring community.


I love the blocking pic, the lace work just pops right out at ya with that darker color. And the post blocked pics, well, the texture is just fabulous in that yarn. And your stitches are so pretty. This couldn't be any prettier! I totally love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Tristano Shawl KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at her/his own pace. It is a very relaxed and fun atmosphere!
> 
> Tristano is a bottom-up, triangular lace shawl. It is my first KAL with a shawl using the bottom-up construction method where youll be casting on a bunch of stitches to start, getting the harder part out of the way at the beginning, and then binding off one lonely stitch at the very end. Each row decreases the number of stitches worked, with the triangle getting smaller and smaller, so the body of the shawl knits up really fast. And the cute faux cable spine is so easy too.
> 
> ...


We need special needles?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Mirror said:


> We need special needles?


No. Just the right size needles for the gauge you want. Using circulars is a lot easier than straights so the weight of the project sits in your lap.

If you use the size needles specified for the weight of yarn you want to use, unless you knit extremely tightly or loosely, exactly as Dee says, you will have no problems. When Dee tells us to use a certain size needle for casting on or binding off, that is because the knitting has to be loose enough to block properly.


----------

